# **BigShod's Paint Topic**



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

my Gift for xmas...my own topic :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Dam did I get the FIRST post! :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 24 2010, 09:13 PM~19415466
> *Dam did I get the FIRST post!  :cheesy:
> *


and now i got the last  :ugh:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Yay Shod Topic Post some Pics! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

4E-pDf1cy0c&


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Dec 24 2010, 09:41 PM~19415558-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

_H8icAgebUs&


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

i likes my topics already...im just waiting for my boo (elspock) to invade


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

oh shit... there goes the neighborhood... 






































Merry christmas to you and yours shod...! :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 24 2010, 11:51 PM~19415599
> *i likes my topics already...im just waiting for my boo (elspock) to invade
> *


Wasssup sweet cheeks!!!!!!! :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 25 2010, 12:08 AM~19415674
> *:uh:
> *


Ok so ummm post some pics nukka! :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 24 2010, 11:12 PM~19415458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf I want a topic too!!!!!


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

had to add it


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 25 2010, 12:52 AM~19416550
> *Ok so ummm post some pics nukka! :twak: :twak: :twak:
> *


hold on hold on...i think santa brought me a camera :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Dec 25 2010, 01:02 AM~19416576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

just sum random pix of projects i did......









































































http://s908.photobucket.com/albums/ac288/b...nt=b2845913.mp4


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 25 2010, 09:38 AM~19417149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Shod! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

My Project im working on at this moment





































http://s908.photobucket.com/albums/ac288/b...nt=fbdb3797.mp4

http://s908.photobucket.com/albums/ac288/b...nt=595a3722.mp4


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 25 2010, 07:43 AM~19417177
> *Nice Shod! :biggrin:
> *


thanx...Merry X-mas :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Dec 25 2010, 12:22 AM~19416458
> *oh shit... there goes the neighborhood...
> Merry christmas to you and yours shod...! :cheesy:
> *


thanx C-dro :biggrin: Same to u and your Latin World Family :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 25 2010, 09:48 AM~19417198
> *thanx...Merry X-mas :biggrin:
> *


Merry Christmas Shod! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 25 2010, 08:51 AM~19417216
> *thanx C-dro :biggrin: Same to u and your Latin World Family :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry christmas to you and yours shod...! 

i got you 2 of those tickets and will send em out ,monday


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 25 2010, 08:46 AM~19417188
> *My Project im working on at this moment
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 25 2010, 08:04 AM~19417249
> *Merry christmas to you and yours shod...!
> 
> i got you 2 of those tickets and will send em out ,monday
> *


 :cheesy: hell yea...good looking out mac
will look good in the room

http://s908.photobucket.com/albums/ac288/b...nt=c4d22cd7.mp4

:cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 25 2010, 07:57 AM~19417233
> *Merry Christmas Shod! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: thanx :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, bigshod


Sup Homie!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 25 2010, 08:16 AM~19417322
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, bigshod
> Sup Homie!
> *


sup mark....did santa hook u up :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 25 2010, 08:20 AM~19417336
> *sup mark....did santa hook u up :cheesy:
> *


Word up! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 25 2010, 09:43 AM~19417721
> *Word up!  :biggrin:
> *


Stockton bound homie :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 25 2010, 09:16 AM~19417094
> *hold on hold on...i think santa brought me a camera :cheesy:
> *


Sweet no more cell phone pics!!!! :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Dec 25 2010, 08:35 AM~19417132-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WAS UP SHOD, LIZ OVER AT CDC, JUST DROPPIN IN TO SHOW YOUR THREAD SOME LOVE AND RESPECT... NICE WORK BRO... I'LL MAKE SURE TO VISIT AND SAY WATS UP... HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAD A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS...


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

No wonder u don't answer ur phone or reply back. Ur layn' tape & pulling trigger huh? 


T T T 

:thumbsup:
:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 25 2010, 10:32 AM~19417990
> *WAS UP SHOD, LIZ OVER AT CDC, JUST DROPPIN IN TO SHOW YOUR THREAD SOME LOVE AND RESPECT... NICE WORK BRO... I'LL MAKE SURE TO VISIT AND SAY WATS UP... HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAD A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS...
> *


Thanx for the love ... Same to u and ur fam


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 25 2010, 02:07 PM~19419117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sup homie.... U guys got a shit load of rain up here in northern Cali


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

OK SHOD I AM OUTTY MAY YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND IN THE COMPANY OF YOUR LOVED ONES....


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

im back home from up north :biggrin: :biggrin: safe trip


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 26 2010, 07:37 PM~19427046
> *im back home from up north :biggrin:  :biggrin: safe trip
> *


Oh now your somewhere in da middle huh..


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 26 2010, 08:37 PM~19427046
> *im back home from up north :biggrin:  :biggrin: safe trip
> *


couldnt swing by huh? :uh:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD SHOD :biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh shit!! His own thread?!!! Wuzzup Big Shod??!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 25 2010, 10:43 AM~19418060
> *No wonder u don't answer ur phone or reply back. Ur layn' tape & pulling trigger huh?
> T T T
> 
> ...



:dunno:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 25 2010, 10:43 AM~19418060
> *No wonder u don't answer ur phone or reply back. Ur layn' tape & pulling trigger huh?
> T T T
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Dec 26 2010, 07:45 PM~19427121
> *couldnt swing by huh?  :uh:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Dec 26 2010, 07:57 PM~19427222
> *LOOKIN GOOD SHOD  :biggrin:
> *


Thanx frank :cheesy:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Dec 25 2010, 02:02 AM~19416576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 this vid will never get old.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Dec 26 2010, 08:21 PM~19427413
> *Oh shit!! His own thread?!!! Wuzzup Big Shod??!
> *


Wut it dew Mick..... I'm gonna start again on that little mishap after work today :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 26 2010, 09:22 PM~19427940
> *:wow:
> *


Wut up dre!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 27 2010, 11:16 AM~19430087
> *Wut up dre!!
> *


  Sup Big Shod!! Ill hit you up here in a bit!! Im at work and the internet aint gonna surf itself! :happysad:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 27 2010, 08:44 AM~19430238
> * Sup Big Shod!! Ill hit you up here in a bit!! Im at work and the internet aint gonna surf itself!  :happysad:
> *


Koo :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Good morning shod..


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 27 2010, 09:10 AM~19430395
> *Good morning shod..
> *


Sup mark ... Wuts going On this fine Monday morning?


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 27 2010, 09:21 AM~19430460
> *Sup mark ... Wuts going On this fine Monday morning?
> *


Just getting some orders ready for shippment..


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY SHOD HOPE YOU HAD A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 27 2010, 01:30 PM~19432300
> *HEY SHOD HOPE YOU HAD A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS... :biggrin:
> *


I did , I'm hoping the new year is as good


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 27 2010, 03:25 PM~19432260
> *:uh:
> *


whats wrong sweet cheeks?? :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 27 2010, 01:40 PM~19432383
> *whats wrong sweet cheeks??  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 27 2010, 03:47 PM~19432442
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:run: :run:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 27 2010, 02:12 PM~19432610
> *:run:  :run:
> *


x2 :run: :run:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 27 2010, 03:56 PM~19433340
> *  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup mario..... :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

how much of primer.Do I need to do my front frame,firewall,suspension parts.Epoxy,build prime/sealer.thanks


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

and wheel wells


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 27 2010, 04:00 PM~19433374
> *how much of primer.Do I need to do my front frame,firewall,suspension parts.Epoxy,build prime/sealer.thanks
> *


1 1/2 qrts of epoxy


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 27 2010, 04:58 PM~19433349
> *sup mario..... :biggrin:
> *


Sup Shod, just got home from Dreamworks. Going to go with Enrique in a bit to pick up his 68 from Mike Lambersons. :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 27 2010, 05:20 PM~19433505
> *1 1/2 qrts of epoxy
> *


 so 1 gallon and a half?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 27 2010, 04:22 PM~19433528
> *so 1 gallon and a half?
> *


 :biggrin: sounds bour right :happysad:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 27 2010, 04:22 PM~19433526
> *Sup Shod, just got home from Dreamworks. Going to go with Enrique in a bit to pick up his 68 from Mike Lambersons.  :biggrin:
> *


send me some sneek peeks :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 27 2010, 05:32 PM~19433582
> *send me some sneek peeks :biggrin:
> *


I will, but i'm sure Liz will post some as soon as it comes back to the shop. :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 27 2010, 05:32 PM~19433579
> *:biggrin: sounds bour right :happysad:
> *


LOL.you know I'm a noob at this :biggrin: thanks.Just got some right now.IT says 3 in one.It says high build,regular build,sealer?High Build 2k.Think I need the epoxy too?


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Sup Shod!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 27 2010, 05:03 PM~19433777
> *LOL.you know I'm a noob at this :biggrin: thanks.Just got some right now.IT says 3 in one.It says high build,regular build,sealer?High Build 2k.Think I need the epoxy too?
> *


i would use poly ...but im about 87% always wrong but just do it :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Dec 27 2010, 05:13 PM~19433845
> *Sup Shod!!
> *


mick...wut up bro :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

I KNEW U WAS THE SHIT HOMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK MY LOC LOOKIN REAL GOOD!!!!!!!!


T
T
T

FOR BIG SHOD............


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 28 2010, 07:16 AM~19438709
> *I KNEW U WAS THE SHIT HOMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK MY LOC LOOKIN REAL GOOD!!!!!!!!
> T
> T
> ...


wut up Snow :cheesy: :cheesy: Welcome


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 28 2010, 11:23 AM~19438736
> *wut up Snow :cheesy:  :cheesy:  Welcome
> *



SAME OLE SHIT JUST GOING THRU SUM SHIT BRO MY SON WAS RUSHED BY AMBALANCE TO ER XMAS MORNING FOR BRAIN SURG  BUT THANX FOR THE WELCOME MAT LOL U KNOW I HAVE TO CRASH UR TOPIC LOL


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 28 2010, 08:26 AM~19438747
> *SAME OLE SHIT JUST GOING THRU SUM SHIT BRO MY SON WAS RUSHED BY AMBALANCE TO ER XMAS MORNING FOR BRAIN SURG  BUT THANX FOR THE WELCOME MAT LOL U KNOW I HAVE TO CRASH UR TOPIC LOL
> *


 :0 I hope everything works out for the best.  sucks to see this


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

wasssup nukka! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 28 2010, 11:44 AM~19438806
> *:0 I hope everything works out for the best.  sucks to see this
> *


THANX BRO SUX TO FEEL THIS WAY :angry:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 28 2010, 07:26 AM~19438747
> *SAME OLE SHIT JUST GOING THRU SUM SHIT BRO MY SON WAS RUSHED BY AMBALANCE TO ER XMAS MORNING FOR BRAIN SURG  BUT THANX FOR THE WELCOME MAT LOL U KNOW I HAVE TO CRASH UR TOPIC LOL
> *


aww man ...keep me posted on ur son bro, it will be alright


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 28 2010, 07:46 AM~19438815
> *wasssup nukka!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wut up Beat up :cheesy: wuts u workin on today? im gonna try to finish up this harley tank today , so i can get it over to jake up in fresno to stripe :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 28 2010, 08:55 AM~19438854
> *THANX BRO SUX TO FEEL THIS WAY :angry:
> *


I bet


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 28 2010, 08:01 AM~19438892
> *I bet
> *


joe bring ur car down i will work on it :happysad:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 28 2010, 09:02 AM~19438896
> *joe bring ur car down i will work on it :happysad:
> *


how much beer do you charge? :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 28 2010, 08:06 AM~19438924
> *how much beer do you charge? :biggrin:
> *


20pack and bring a radio


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 28 2010, 09:09 AM~19438939
> *20pack and bring a radio
> *


cool I'll see you in May


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 28 2010, 11:57 AM~19438870
> *aww man ...keep me posted on ur son bro, it will be alright
> *



YO GREAT NEWS HOMIES JUST GOT THE CAL FROM WIFIE RYDER (MY SON) JUST GOT PAROLED SO HE WILL B HOME BOUT 2PM FUCC IM SO HAPPY :biggrin: ALL IS GREAT AND HEALTH IS GOOD JUST HAS A TENDER HEAD FOR FEW WEEKS


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 28 2010, 08:14 AM~19438965
> *cool I'll see you in May
> *


u got it...jus let me know i will make room....or just bring stuff down or i can pick up :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 28 2010, 08:25 AM~19439039
> *YO GREAT NEWS HOMIES JUST GOT THE CAL FROM WIFIE RYDER (MY SON) JUST GOT PAROLED SO HE WILL B HOME BOUT 2PM FUCC IM SO HAPPY :biggrin: ALL IS GREAT AND HEALTH IS GOOD JUST HAS A TENDER HEAD FOR FEW WEEKS
> *


   sounds good bro.... :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

less talk more pics..... (maybe ****)

















































:biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

Morning Shod  :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Dec 28 2010, 10:58 AM~19440115
> *less talk more pics..... (maybe ****)
> :biggrin:
> *


i need to get going on this project so i can take pix :happysad:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 28 2010, 10:59 AM~19440130
> *Morning Shod  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Mario wut up ....so how was that ride looking at lamberson's yesterday :cheesy:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 28 2010, 12:24 PM~19440306
> *Mario wut up ....so how was that ride looking at lamberson's yesterday :cheesy:
> *


Came out nice, tried taking pictures but it was to dark. Enrique is taking it over to the shop today and I'm sure Liz will post some pics. :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 28 2010, 11:53 AM~19440494
> *Came out nice, tried taking pictures but it was to dark. Enrique is taking it over to the shop today and I'm sure Liz will post some pics.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Shod, this is not your facebook page!! POST MORE PICS....POST MORE PICS.....  :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Dec 28 2010, 05:54 PM~19443274
> *Shod, this is not your facebook page!! POST MORE PICS....POST MORE PICS.....    :biggrin:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 28 2010, 07:02 PM~19443906
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 28 2010, 09:05 PM~19445322
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:    :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: sup


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 29 2010, 07:34 AM~19448088
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


good morning sunchine :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 29 2010, 09:51 AM~19448140
> *good morning sunchine :biggrin:
> *


haaalo sweet cheeks :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 29 2010, 08:02 AM~19448207
> *haaalo sweet cheeks  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 29 2010, 10:05 AM~19448223
> *:uh:
> *


wtf ur ovulating today :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 29 2010, 08:22 AM~19448315
> *wtf ur ovulating today  :uh:
> *


no just gonna stay home :cheesy: but thanx


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 29 2010, 10:29 AM~19448348
> *no just gonna stay home :cheesy: but thanx
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

hey shod, doing the late morning shout outs... hope you have a better day than i am...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 29 2010, 11:01 AM~19449319
> *hey shod, doing the late morning shout outs... hope you have a better day than i am...
> *


im gonna try...bout to do sum test panels for my personal project.... :biggrin: and pix should be coming soon


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 29 2010, 04:12 PM~19450683
> *im gonna try...bout to do sum test panels for my personal project.... :biggrin: and pix should be coming soon*


i call bullshit :uh:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Sup ****'s OOps Homies :biggrin: :biggrin: Jk..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

okay pgs 3-7 aint got no pics :scrutinize:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 29 2010, 03:45 PM~19450992
> *okay pgs 3-7 aint got no pics :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 30 2010, 09:14 AM~19457972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

YO SHOD CAN U GET A COLOR HOK TANGALO ORANGE? I NEED SUM TO TOUCH UP MY CADI PAINT MY BATS AND FEW OTHER PARTS? TEXT ME IF U CAN BRO

T
T
T


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 29 2010, 03:12 PM~19450683
> *im gonna try...bout to do sum test panels for my personal project.... :biggrin: and pix should be coming soon
> *


LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU THROW UP THE PIX... HAVE A GREAT DAY SHOD...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 29 2010, 03:12 PM~19450683
> *im gonna try...bout to do sum test panels for my personal project.... :biggrin: and pix should be coming soon
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT....!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 29 2010, 12:08 AM~19446081
> *:biggrin: sup
> *


Hi Shod! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

fixed the tank from when i dropped  ..need to clear 2morro :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Dec 30 2010, 12:29 PM~19459430-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hello everyone :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

That there looks like some good work sucka.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 30 2010, 07:14 PM~19462361
> *That there looks like some good work sucka.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you seen the before pic :banghead: dammmm this project would have been done already  :happysad: but trial and error or more painter error


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 30 2010, 09:16 PM~19462393
> *you seen the before pic :banghead:  dammmm this project would have been done already   :happysad:  but trial and error or more painter error
> *


Why you Droppin Shit Shod lol jk at least you know how to deal with it now lol :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 30 2010, 07:18 PM~19462420
> *Why you Droppin Shit Shod lol jk at least you know how to deal with it now lol :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i know huh


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 30 2010, 07:18 PM~19462420
> *Why you Droppin Shit Shod lol jk at least you know how to deal with it now lol :biggrin:
> *


Thats what you do before you flush..


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 30 2010, 07:20 PM~19462451
> *Thats what you do before you flush..
> *


 :|


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 30 2010, 07:22 PM~19462473
> *:|
> *


foo, I know you know how to use the restroom... :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 30 2010, 09:20 PM~19462451
> *Thats what you do before you flush..
> *


Lmao I knew someone was guna say something like that lol :roflmao: :tongue:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

EWWW. TOILET, SHIT, FLUSH??? ACKARD MOMENT...LMAO...


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

looks like you and spock are head to head with 8 pages, whos gonna win hno:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Dec 31 2010, 08:22 AM~19465754
> *looks like you and spock are head to head with 8 pages, whos gonna win  hno:
> *


meee!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Good Morning Everyone


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 31 2010, 09:04 AM~19465942
> *Good Morning Everyone
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 31 2010, 08:04 AM~19465942
> *Good Morning Everyone
> *


thanks for the help  ttt


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Sup Shod! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, B DOG
:h5:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Dec 28 2010, 06:54 PM~19443274
> *Shod, this is not your facebook page!! POST MORE PICS....POST MORE PICS.....    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 31 2010, 10:31 AM~19466902
> *:wave:
> *


GOOD MORNING SHOD, HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT NEW YEARS EVE!!!, AND MAY YOUR NEW YEAR BRING YOU MUCH LOVE, BLESSINGS, AND ABUNDANCE... STAY


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

heres sum stuff i got cleared today...





































:wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

heres a color i like(daytona blue pearl by hot rod flatz) ,just spray a bottle was the only thing laying around


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

bigshod,Dec 31 2010, 02:33 PM~19469460]heres sum stuff i got cleared today...





































:wow:
[/quote]
:naughty: :drama:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 31 2010, 02:52 PM~19469592
> *heres a color i like(daytona blue pearl by hot rod flatz) ,just spray a bottle was the only thing laying around
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, hi_ryder


Page UP! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 31 2010, 02:55 PM~19469619
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, hi_ryder
> Page UP!  :biggrin:
> *


today was a good day to paint!! :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 31 2010, 02:58 PM~19469650
> *today was a good day to paint!! :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 31 2010, 03:02 PM~19469674
> *:yes:
> *


can wait to start the truck :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 31 2010, 03:04 PM~19469694
> *can wait to start the truck :cheesy:
> *


you could always drive around with it sanded, that way you can start today :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 31 2010, 03:06 PM~19469709
> *you could always drive around with it sanded, that way you can start today  :cheesy:
> *


 :wow: i might jus do that


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 31 2010, 03:58 PM~19469650
> *today was a good day to paint!! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: sure was!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 31 2010, 04:33 PM~19469460
> *heres sum stuff i got cleared today...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Dec 31 2010, 04:23 PM~19470194
> *:biggrin:  sure was!
> *


might take a trip to you monday or tuesday jake...drop off these parts :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 31 2010, 04:33 PM~19470253
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 31 2010, 06:37 PM~19470286
> *:happysad:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Page 10 Page 10 Page 10 Page 10 Page 10 Page 10 Page 10 Page 10 :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Damit!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 31 2010, 04:50 PM~19470347
> *Page 10 Page 10 Page 10 Page 10 Page 10 Page 10 Page 10 Page 10  :biggrin:
> *


u hookin up sum flake for page 10 :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 31 2010, 04:54 PM~19470372
> *u hookin up sum flake for page 10 :cheesy:
> *


I'll sprinkle some flake on ya, spock will like it.. :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 31 2010, 05:04 PM~19470419
> *I'll sprinkle some flake on ya, spock will like it..  :0
> *


 :cheesy: come on page 10


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy New Year Shod!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 31 2010, 05:37 PM~19470283
> *might take a trip to you monday or tuesday jake...drop off these parts :biggrin:
> *


sounds good let me know


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT....!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

happy new years :cheesy:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT for Shod's paint thread!!! Happy New Year Shod! :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

Happy New Year Shod :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Happy New Years Everyone...... :wave: :wave:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 1 2011, 06:37 PM~19476265
> *Happy New Years Everyone...... :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 1 2011, 04:42 PM~19476296
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


hey sweetie....ready for that project


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 1 2011, 07:24 PM~19476565
> *hey sweetie....ready for that project
> *


what project?????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 1 2011, 05:37 PM~19476648
> *what project?????? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *




















:happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 1 2011, 07:46 PM~19476713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 1 2011, 05:49 PM~19476745
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :dunno:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 1 2011, 07:50 PM~19476762
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:  :dunno:
> *


what do u want me to do? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 1 2011, 05:53 PM~19476789
> *what do u want me to do? :dunno: :dunno:
> *


give it a kiss and send it back :h5:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 1 2011, 08:02 PM~19476868
> *give it a kiss and send it back :h5:
> *


:burn: :burn: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 1 2011, 06:11 PM~19476929
> *:burn: :burn: :banghead: :banghead:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 1 2011, 09:05 PM~19477402
> *:naughty:
> *


So y do u wanna send it to me


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT GOT YOUR OWN TOPIC NICE


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 1 2011, 07:18 PM~19477524
> *TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT GOT YOUR OWN TOPIC NICE
> *


wut it dew joe!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## 1979grandprix (Dec 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 24 2010, 10:49 PM~19415592
> *_H8icAgebUs&
> *


ill be pist if iwas just rollin enjoying my ghetto lil cruise and some one pull up and start clownin :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 1 2011, 08:30 PM~19478138
> *ttt
> *


wut up MAC 10 :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 2 2011, 01:50 PM~19482900
> *:wave:
> *


wut up spoiled Bratt-ta-tat-tat :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 2 2011, 05:38 PM~19483792
> *wut up spoiled Bratt-ta-tat-tat :biggrin:
> *


I'm Not a Spoiled Brat, Just a Bratt Lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :tongue:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 2 2011, 05:44 PM~19484902
> *I'm Not a Spoiled Brat, Just a Bratt Lol! :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :tongue:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

where's all the paint pics...? :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jan 2 2011, 10:46 PM~19487490
> *where's all the paint pics...? :biggrin:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

:wave: 

LET ME KNOW IF YOU FIND THAT GOLD PEARL :biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

hello everyone :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 5 2011, 05:17 PM~19512915
> *hello everyone :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 5 2011, 03:17 PM~19512915
> *hello everyone :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sup Bigshod! wut it du!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 5 2011, 04:59 PM~19513897
> *Sup Bigshod! wut it du!
> *


need to get my project up to fresno now....besides that , redoing the cabinets in the kitchen :thumbsdown:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 5 2011, 06:07 PM~19513959
> *need to get my project up to fresno now....besides that , redoing the cabinets in the kitchen  :thumbsdown:
> *


When are you coming??


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

Morning Shod :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

yup yupx2


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Jan 5 2011, 08:55 PM~19516779
> *When are you coming??
> *


once he says drop it off...or i will leave it at ur house :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 6 2011, 07:21 AM~19519734
> *Morning Shod  :wave:  :wave:
> *


morning mario.....i like the rag, who's is it :squint:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:boink: :boink: :boink: morning sunchine!! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 6 2011, 07:30 AM~19519786
> *yup yupx2
> *


joe , wuts up bro? hows that frame coming along?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 6 2011, 07:57 AM~19519934
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  morning sunchine!!  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


wut up suga plum :cheesy: where's that kokaine at :wow:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 6 2011, 08:57 AM~19519931
> *morning mario.....i like the rag, who's is it :squint:
> *


Some dude I know............  :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 6 2011, 08:02 AM~19519965
> *Some dude I know............   :biggrin:
> *












Why u hiding in the corner i would have layed across hood :cheesy: (no spock)


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 6 2011, 10:00 AM~19519954
> *wut up suga plum :cheesy:  where's that kokaine at  :wow:
> *


saturday honeybun :wow: :wow: :wow: even if i just do a test panel :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 6 2011, 10:06 AM~19519985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aww man


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 6 2011, 08:10 AM~19520004
> *aww man
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 6 2011, 09:06 AM~19519985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I didn't want to dent the hood


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 6 2011, 08:17 AM~19520041
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I didn't want to dent the hood
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Good morning shod.. :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 6 2011, 08:38 AM~19520153
> *Good morning shod..  :biggrin:
> *


Good morning pal :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 6 2011, 09:06 AM~19519985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i was the one taking the picture Shod if not who knows??? he did ask to be alone with his car for a few minutes??? :dunno: :dunno: he may have personal ones??? (i'm just saying???)  hope you having a great day bro...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 6 2011, 10:24 AM~19521059
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i was the one taking the picture Shod if not who knows??? he did ask to be alone with his car for a few minutes??? :dunno:  :dunno: he may have personal ones??? (i'm just saying???)  hope you having a great day bro...
> *


was gas cap missing :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 6 2011, 01:17 PM~19521966
> *was gas cap missing :0
> *


 I CAN'T RECALL??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 6 2011, 01:17 PM~19522369
> *I CAN'T RECALL???  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

fridge i did a while back.....


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 6 2011, 05:11 PM~19523336
> *fridge i did a while back.....
> 
> 
> ...


u built it :wow:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 6 2011, 04:21 PM~19523410
> *u built it  :wow:
> *


now thats craftmanship...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 6 2011, 01:17 PM~19521966
> *was gas cap missing :0
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 6 2011, 03:21 PM~19523410
> *u built it  :wow:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jan 6 2011, 04:01 PM~19523798
> *now thats craftmanship...
> *


wut up C-dro :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 6 2011, 04:03 PM~19523814
> *:wave:
> *


wuts up Justin ,Thanx for rollin through :biggrin: oh yea dont mind my girlfriend spock :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 6 2011, 05:24 PM~19524444
> *:naughty:  :naughty:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 6 2011, 07:28 PM~19524489
> *wuts up Justin ,Thanx for rollin through :biggrin:  oh yea dont mind my girlfriend spock  :biggrin:
> *


Nukka I ain't ur girlfriend :twak: 



We just fuck buddies :boink: :boink:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 6 2011, 06:34 PM~19525259
> *Nukka I ain't ur girlfriend :twak:
> We just fuck buddies :boink: :boink:
> *


either way....u scream like one...but im not complaining


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 6 2011, 07:18 PM~19525880
> *either way....u scream like one...but im not complaining
> *


Never knew you two had a tv show. 

5tYAA285gY0&


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 6 2011, 10:09 PM~19527135
> *Never knew you two had a tv show.
> 
> 5tYAA285gY0&
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MARK THAT IS FUCKEN HALLARIOUS BRO... FOR BEING GAY... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AND THEY DIDN'T HAVE TO TAKE THEIR CLOTHES OFF...HAHAHAHAHA NOW I WILL HAVE A GOOD NIGHT CUZ THAT IS JUST THE LAUGH I NEEDED...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 6 2011, 09:09 PM~19527135
> *Never knew you two had a tv show.
> 
> 5tYAA285gY0&
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 1:33 thats spocks way of saying im sorry :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 7 2011, 12:22 AM~19527770
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: 1:33 thats spocks way of saying im sorry :cheesy:
> *


you motherfucker!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 7 2011, 12:48 AM~19528001
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 6 2011, 06:27 PM~19524473
> *wut up C-dro :biggrin:
> *


what up chod... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

WHAT'S UP SHOD... HOPE YOU OFF TO A GREAT DAY, IF NOT, JUST REMEMBER IT'S FRIDAY... YEAAAAAAAYAAAAHHHH... LOL... (SORRY I ENJOY FRIDAYS A LIL TOO MUCH I GUESS???) LMFAO...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

sup everyone...did alittle driving today ,made my way to fresno to meet up with the lil homie jake Blancas(koo ass dude right there) after that rolled with mick(hardtoplease65) from fresno chapter and grubbed a bit  , then making my way home i stop off at the one and only BULLET EDITION and like always joe is hard at work :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 7 2011, 09:02 PM~19535322
> *sup everyone...did alittle driving today ,made my way to fresno to meet up with the lil homie jake Blancas(koo ass dude right there) after that rolled with mick(hardtoplease65) from fresno chapter and grubbed a bit  , then making my way home i stop off at the one and only BULLET EDITION and like always joe is hard at work :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2011, 07:20 PM~19535528
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 7 2011, 08:02 PM~19535322
> *sup everyone...did alittle driving today ,made my way to fresno to meet up with the lil homie jake Blancas(koo ass dude right there) after that rolled with mick(hardtoplease65) from fresno chapter and grubbed a bit  , then making my way home i stop off at the one and only BULLET EDITION and like always joe is hard at work :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I KNOW IT'S GONNA BE AWSOME ONCE HE IS DONE...


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Jan 7 2011, 09:31 PM~19536229
> *
> *


Sup lil homie, it was coo meeting you today Jake!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 7 2011, 08:02 PM~19535322
> *sup everyone...did alittle driving today ,made my way to fresno to meet up with the lil homie jake Blancas(koo ass dude right there) after that rolled with mick(hardtoplease65) from fresno chapter and grubbed a bit  , then making my way home i stop off at the one and only BULLET EDITION and like always joe is hard at work :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 8 2011, 12:43 AM~19537962
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 8 2011, 01:45 AM~19537975
> *:happysad:
> *


MORNING SHOD, WELL I AM GONNA GO BACK AND HIBERNATE, BUT WANTED TO WISH YOU A GOOD MORNING BEFORE I DID... LATER BRO...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 8 2011, 06:49 AM~19538594
> *MORNING SHOD, WELL I AM GONNA GO BACK AND HIBERNATE, BUT WANTED TO WISH YOU A GOOD MORNING BEFORE I DID... LATER BRO...
> *


have a great day also, gotta finish installing a surround sound for a homie today, attic and fishing walls = :thumbsdown: but the final result of a clean no wire look is :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 8 2011, 08:45 AM~19538797
> *have a great day also, gotta finish installing a surround sound for a homie today, attic and fishing walls = :thumbsdown:  but the final result of a clean no wire look is  :thumbsup:
> *


AWWWW... THAT IS AWSOME SHOD... I CAN IMAGINE THE FISHING THE WIRE PART WAS NO FUN... BUT ANYTHING WIRELESS IS A GREAT THING...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

NITE SHOD HASTA TOMORROW...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 8 2011, 10:19 PM~19545137
> *NITE SHOD HASTA TOMORROW...
> *


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, SPIRIT 62


Ahh shit Ant dog and I are chillin in shod's topic.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

SUP SHOD, HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A GREAT SUNDAY... :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

still no pics? i'll add some for some motivation. was bored last night


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jan 9 2011, 02:41 PM~19549007
> *still no pics? i'll add some for some motivation. was bored last night
> 
> 
> ...


im gotta a side project with the kitchen cabinets for the next 2weeks  dammmm it....but lookin good there bengie :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 9 2011, 11:57 PM~19552943
> *im gotta a side project with the kitchen cabinets for the next 2weeks  dammmm it....but lookin good there bengie :biggrin:
> *


Gotta get ur money


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 9 2011, 10:57 PM~19552943
> *im gotta a side project with the kitchen cabinets for the next 2weeks  dammmm it....but lookin good there bengie :biggrin:
> *


Atleast post pics of the cabinets so that way we know you are actually working on something... :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jan 10 2011, 08:41 AM~19549007
> *still no pics? i'll add some for some motivation. was bored last night
> 
> 
> ...


pure dope... :wow:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 6 2011, 08:58 AM~19519940
> *joe , wuts up bro? hows that frame coming along?
> *


haven't tuched the frame  been working on grinding parts, and primering  lol I can prime good now  .When I paint the parts.I'll post up......pics are sick B dog :h5:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 9 2011, 10:57 PM~19552943
> *im gotta a side project with the kitchen cabinets for the next 2weeks  dammmm it....but lookin good there bengie :biggrin:
> *


u should do woodgrain patterns lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:wave: :h5: :h5: :boink: :boink: :boink: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 10 2011, 10:54 AM~19556202
> *:wave:  :h5:  :h5:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


Sup pal


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

:wave: HEY SHOD HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A GREAT WEEK BRO...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

WHATS UP BIGSHOD


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

spock's got 21 pages CATCH UP! :sprint:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 10 2011, 12:29 PM~19556863
> *spock's got 21 pages CATCH UP!  :sprint:
> *


I'm giving him a 50page lead so he can feel special


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 11 2011, 07:48 AM~19565034
> *
> *


Wuts up Joe , how's that project coming out?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jan 9 2011, 11:39 PM~19553751
> *Atleast post pics of the cabinets so that way we know you are actually working on something...  :biggrin:
> *


Here is the front island I did and u can see in the background the color it was



















I will get more pix of the top set of cabinets when I get home from work ... It's not auto paint 
But it's wut I'm working on right now :happysad:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

YO TEXT ME HOMIE DO U HAVE ANY YELLOW PAINT BRIGHT?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 11 2011, 09:01 AM~19565125
> *Wuts up Joe , how's that project coming out?
> *


hop to shoot, some paint to day. :x:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 11 2011, 08:21 AM~19565284
> *hop to shoot, some paint to day. :x:
> *


Gonna look nice :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 10 2011, 11:27 AM~19556405
> *  WHATS UP BIGSHOD
> *


Sup Jeff .... I will be in Stockton this weekend :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 11 2011, 08:10 AM~19565197
> *Here is the front island I did and u can see in the background the color it was
> 
> 
> ...


5 lbs of root beer brown would have took care of all your problems.. :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 11 2011, 09:32 AM~19565821
> *5 lbs of root beer brown would have took care of all your problems.. :biggrin:
> *


I herd that :cheesy: Would be different


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 11 2011, 09:34 AM~19565835
> *I herd that  :cheesy: Would be different
> *


I used this on my buddys cab's and it came out looking brand new. Non yellowing clear. 

http://www.lowes.com/pd_45869-24-33050000_...%7C1%26page%3D2


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 11 2011, 10:10 AM~19565197
> *Here is the front island I did and u can see in the background the color it was
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 11 2011, 09:10 AM~19565197
> *Here is the front island I did and u can see in the background the color it was
> 
> 
> ...


HEY SHOD CONGRATS ON THE JOB, AND EVEN IF IT AINT AUTO PAINT, BE HAPPY CUZ IT'S A JOB... SOOOOO MANY FOLKS OUT THERE PRAYING FOR ONE, AND YOU MY FRIEND HAVE BEEN BLESSED SO CHEER UP, WE DON'T ALWAYS GET WHAT WE WANT IN LIFE, AND THE WAY I SEE IT BRO. SOMETHING IS BETTER THAN NATHING...LOL... OK HOPE YOU ENJOY THIS BEAUTIFUL TUESDAY...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: bigshod, jake.blancas

:0 
I see u Jake


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 11 2011, 02:21 PM~19567429
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: bigshod, jake.blancas
> 
> ...


  :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

The Body Shop said they want to try me out Today was my First Day! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Jan 11 2011, 02:56 PM~19568302
> *  :roflmao:
> *


sup with those colors jake....did it work out :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 11 2011, 06:55 PM~19570535
> *The Body Shop said they want to try me out Today was my First Day! :cheesy:  :biggrin:   :wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 11 2011, 09:38 AM~19565413
> *Gonna look nice  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Good morning


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Update to the cabinets


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 12 2011, 07:19 AM~19573482
> *Update to the cabinets
> 
> 
> ...


  HOPE YOU HAVE YOURSELF A GREAT DAY...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 12 2011, 08:19 AM~19573482
> *Update to the cabinets
> 
> 
> ...


umm they looks like big hersheys bars :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 10:12 AM~19575001
> *umm they  looks like big hersheys bars  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 12 2011, 12:38 PM~19575200
> *:uh:
> *


are u ovulating today???? or is it pms??? :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 12 2011, 11:03 AM~19574927
> * HOPE YOU HAVE YOURSELF A GREAT DAY...
> *


I DO BELIEVE I SAID HELLO FUCKER!!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 12 2011, 12:48 PM~19575285
> *I DO BELIEVE I SAID HELLO FUCKER!!!!
> *


hes raggin :uh: i think his thong is on backwards :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 11:54 AM~19575326
> *hes raggin  :uh:  i think his thong is on backwards  :wow:
> *


POBRECITO THEN...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 12 2011, 12:59 PM~19575360
> *POBRECITO THEN...
> *


her tits are sensetive and she feels bloated :happysad:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 12 2011, 10:48 AM~19575285
> *I DO BELIEVE I SAID HELLO FUCKER!!!!
> *


Did u just quote and say hi to urself :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 10:54 AM~19575326
> *hes raggin  :uh:  i think his thong is on backwards  :wow:
> *


Which way is backwards :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 12 2011, 01:19 PM~19575521
> *Which way is backwards  :happysad:
> *


wahahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 11:20 AM~19575529
> *wahahahahaha  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 12 2011, 01:24 PM~19575555
> *:biggrin:
> *


now go fuck yourself  






































and take pics :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 12 2011, 12:18 PM~19575514
> *Did u just quote and say hi to urself  :cheesy:
> *


 :scrutinize: :ugh: :ugh: MAYBE??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 12 2011, 11:35 AM~19575650
> *:scrutinize:  :ugh:  :ugh: MAYBE???  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Good afternoon


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 12 2011, 02:09 PM~19576377
> *Good afternoon
> *


NOW DATS WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT GOOD AFTERNOON BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *bigshod*, pi4short hno: hno:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jan 12 2011, 03:34 PM~19577578
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: bigshod, pi4short hno:  hno:
> *


I'm watching u :wow:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 12 2011, 04:35 PM~19577587
> *I'm watching u  :wow:
> *


I see that...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jan 12 2011, 04:37 PM~19577604
> *I see that...
> 
> 
> ...


OMG... THAT RIGHT THERE IS HALLARIOUS!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shoot some paint finally :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 12 2011, 07:30 PM~19580021
> *shoot some paint finally :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 13 2011, 12:17 AM~19582443
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


sup nukka!!!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 10:22 PM~19582512
> *sup nukka!!!!
> *


time to eat then sleep time ...another long day at work 2morro :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 13 2011, 12:23 AM~19582533
> *time to eat then sleep time ...another long day at work 2morro :wow:
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 10:26 PM~19582561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is very tru my brotha...need $$$ for sum more paint :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 13 2011, 12:29 AM~19582614
> *that is very tru my brotha...need $$$ for sum more paint :biggrin:
> *


thats all i picture when i see it snow :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Good morning everyone :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 13 2011, 09:22 AM~19584452
> *Good morning everyone :biggrin:
> *


mornin shugga :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Sup Shod


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Jan 12 2011, 11:29 PM~19582614-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUP MAARK...


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

am I included in the everyone... If not Ignore this reply.. :biggrin:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

*All the colors will be stocked in MICRO. Silvers are available in all sizes. Larger sizes are available in colors upon request and full payment.*


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sup Shod :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY SHOD... :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Good Saturday everyone !!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

WHAT'S UP BRO... HOPE YOU HAD YOURSELF A WONDERFUL SUNDAY... BEEN TRYING TO SPEND TIME WITH MY YOUNGEST, CUZ GOD KNOWS SOMETIMES WE LOOSE FOCUS ON WHAT REALLY MATTERS IN LIFE...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 16 2011, 11:28 PM~19617555
> *WHAT'S UP BRO... HOPE YOU HAD YOURSELF A WONDERFUL SUNDAY... BEEN TRYING TO SPEND TIME WITH MY YOUNGEST, CUZ GOD KNOWS SOMETIMES WE LOOSE FOCUS ON WHAT REALLY MATTERS IN LIFE...
> *


 :h5: i agree....and good morning everyone...


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 17 2011, 06:39 AM~19618446
> *:h5: i agree....and good morning everyone...
> *


where the hell you been sucka.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY SHOD JUST DROPPING SOME LOVE ON YOUR THREAD BRO... HOPE YOU HAD A PRODUCTFUL MONDAY... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks to the lil homie Jake for the pinstriping, check out his thread ,homie gets down
<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=510074\' target=\'_blank\'>Jake Blancas</a></span>


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 17 2011, 02:59 PM~19622049
> *HEY SHOD JUST DROPPING SOME LOVE ON YOUR THREAD BRO... HOPE YOU HAD A PRODUCTFUL MONDAY... :biggrin:
> *


hello...the morning was mostly sitting at my cuzins house waiting for direct tv dude, afternoon more productive :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

looks like my shop in the reflection :biggrin: 








finished that regal  
ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 17 2011, 04:06 PM~19622105
> *Thanks to the lil homie Jake for the pinstriping, check out his thread ,homie gets down
> <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=510074\' target=\'_blank\'>Jake Blancas</a></span>
> *


MAN SHOD YOU DID A HELL OF A JOB ON THE TANK AND FENDERS, KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK...


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 17 2011, 04:06 PM~19622105
> *Thanks to the lil homie Jake for the pinstriping, check out his thread ,homie gets down
> <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=510074\' target=\'_blank\'>Jake Blancas</a></span>
> *




:0 

Came out good!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 17 2011, 05:06 PM~19622105
> *Thanks to the lil homie Jake for the pinstriping, check out his thread ,homie gets down
> <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=510074\' target=\'_blank\'>Jake Blancas</a></span>
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: me likeys :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

ummm nukka ummm u need to clean ur garage also :uh: :uh: 

but i like this pic


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 17 2011, 03:52 PM~19622471
> *ummm nukka ummm u need to clean ur garage also  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> but i like this pic
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

thats a nice grizzly bear mural.... looks almost real... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jan 17 2011, 06:17 PM~19622671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'd get into some bestiality wit dat Teddy bear :boink:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 17 2011, 05:06 PM~19622105
> *Thanks to the lil homie Jake for the pinstriping, check out his thread ,homie gets down
> <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=510074\' target=\'_blank\'>Jake Blancas</a></span></span>
> *


 
<span style=\'colorurple\'>Nice Shod! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jan 17 2011, 03:52 PM~19622471-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 17 2011, 04:52 PM~19622471
> *ummm nukka ummm u need to clean ur garage also  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> but i like this pic
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: TE DIGO, YOU ARE JUST TO MUCH COMPA... HEY SHOD HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A GREAT DAY, THE WEATHER IS BEAUTIFUL TODAY... WELL C'YA...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 18 2011, 08:34 AM~19628883
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: TE DIGO, YOU ARE JUST TO MUCH COMPA... HEY SHOD HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A GREAT DAY, THE WEATHER IS BEAUTIFUL TODAY... WELL C'YA...
> *


Same to you ... Should be good today


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 7 2011, 08:02 PM~19535322
> *sup everyone...did alittle driving today ,made my way to fresno to meet up with the lil homie jake Blancas(koo ass dude right there) after that rolled with mick(hardtoplease65) from fresno chapter and grubbed a bit  , then making my way home i stop off at the one and only BULLET EDITION and like always joe is hard at work :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 17 2011, 04:15 PM~19622198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Sup everyone .... Update coming soon on the cut and buff on the bike.. Just gotta slow down a bit at work so I can work on it :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 18 2011, 08:54 PM~19635348
> *Sup everyone .... Update coming soon on the cut and buff on the bike.. Just gotta slow down a bit at work so I can work on it  :happysad:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 18 2011, 10:54 PM~19635348
> *Sup everyone .... Update coming soon on the cut and buff on the bike.. Just gotta slow down a bit at work so I can work on it  :happysad:
> *


As long as ur not to busy for some :boink:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 18 2011, 09:23 PM~19635702
> *As long as ur not to busy for some :boink:
> *


Listo :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

SUP SHOD...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 18 2011, 09:59 PM~19636062
> *SUP SHOD...
> *


Another day here at work... Waiting for retirement :happysad: have a great day , looks like it's gonna be a nice one :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 19 2011, 09:04 AM~19638100
> *Another day here at work... Waiting for retirement  :happysad: have a great day , looks like it's gonna be a nice one :biggrin:
> *


RETIREMENT IS SO OVER RATED... IT MUST BE NICE FOR A MIN. BUT BORING AFTER A WHILE??? WELL GLAD YOU ARE WORKING I LIKE THE WORK YOU DID ON THAT VICLA, IT CAME OUT REAL NIIICE... IT LOOKS LIKE TODAY WILL BE ANOTHER BEAUTIFUL CALIFORNIA DAY...


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

He just wants to play with paint all day.. :biggrin:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

NIGHT SHOD...


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY SHOD IT'S FRIDAY BRO. HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT ONE... :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:tears: :tears: :tears:  :angel: :ugh: :around: :nosad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 21 2011, 12:30 PM~19659956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU A FOOL SPOCK... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:slowdance:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 21 2011, 01:35 PM~19660001
> *:slowdance:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 21 2011, 01:34 PM~19659988
> *YOU A FOOL SPOCK... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fucking mark got my ass almost cryin wit that slowdance shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 21 2011, 12:36 PM~19660013
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT ROLLA WAS PERFECT TIMING COMPA... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 21 2011, 12:38 PM~19660024
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: fucking mark got my ass almost cryin wit that slowdance shit  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


JUST THE LAUGH THE SOUL NEEDS... LOL... THANKS GUYS... :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

more like this.. :ugh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 21 2011, 01:38 PM~19660027
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THAT ROLLA WAS PERFECT TIMING COMPA... :biggrin:
> *


im tryin to find more but all i could think of was the mop comercial :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 21 2011, 01:41 PM~19660050
> *more like this.. :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


not yet till he comebacks :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 21 2011, 11:45 AM~19660097
> *not yet till he comebacks  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :0


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jan 21 2011, 11:19 AM~19659842-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

sup pal.....use a crazy muthaphukka :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 22 2011, 12:33 AM~19665032
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> sup pal.....use a crazy muthaphukka :wow:
> *


yeah i am crazy nukka!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: 









































:happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 21 2011, 10:51 PM~19665119
> *yeah i am crazy nukka!!!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> 
> ...


:burn:

*edit*
Fappin to beyonce  
nice vid


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 22 2011, 12:52 AM~19665123
> *:burn:
> 
> *edit*
> ...


 :biggrin: :happysad: :biggrin: 






































fappin to this :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 21 2011, 10:57 PM~19665154
> *:biggrin:  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> fappin to this  :wow:
> 
> ...


 :burn:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 19 2011, 02:06 PM~19639821
> *He just wants to play with paint all day..  :biggrin:
> *


Me Too Lol! :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Shod! :wave:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 22 2011, 01:28 PM~19667319
> *Me Too Lol! :happysad:
> *



LIKE THIS :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 22 2011, 01:41 PM~19667386
> *LIKE THIS :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


Only if it's like the Girl on the Far Right Lol!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 22 2011, 01:50 PM~19667435
> *Only if it's like the Girl on the Far Right Lol!
> *


i got a lot of flake i could spray on you if u need help :wow:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

SHOD HIT ME UP I NEED SUM YELLOW AND FEW OTHER THINGS BRO THOUGHT U MIGHT CAN HELP?


T
T
T

FOR MY HOMIE


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 22 2011, 02:02 PM~19667522
> *i got a lot of flake i could spray on you if u need help  :wow:
> *


Purple and Orange? :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 22 2011, 02:13 PM~19667584
> *Purple and Orange?  :happysad:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 22 2011, 02:45 PM~19667716
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


Lol you gunna mix it with the Paint n Spray or Spray the Paint n the Flake Separately? :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 22 2011, 02:47 PM~19667730
> *Lol you gunna mix it with the Paint n Spray or Spray the Paint n the Flake Separately? :happysad:
> *


paint first flake after  but this will take a while cause i wanna finger paint :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

She copied my moves :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

:uh: SORRY SEXY GIRL ASS AINT MY THANG... LMAO... HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT DAY SHOD... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 22 2011, 04:43 PM~19668305
> *She copied my moves :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


so thats where u got it from!!!! you told me you came up wit it by yourself


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 22 2011, 03:34 PM~19668585
> *so thats where u got it from!!!! you told me you came up wit it by yourself
> *


 :uh: I did hence the saying she copied me :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 22 2011, 05:56 PM~19668699
> *:uh: I did hence the saying she copied me :wow:
> *


oh yeah sorry bout that i read to fast and got mad :happysad:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 22 2011, 02:53 PM~19668351
> *:uh: SORRY SEXY GIRL ASS AINT MY THANG... LMAO... HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT DAY SHOD... :biggrin:
> *


It's not spocks thing neither... And my day is going good LeavingTo go home at 6 yaaay!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 22 2011, 05:59 PM~19668710
> *It's not spocks thing neither... And my day is going good LeavingTo go home at 6 yaaay!!
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY, bigshod


I see u seany


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 22 2011, 05:06 PM~19668744
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY, bigshod
> I see u seany
> *


wassup shod !!!!

i see u doin the damn thang :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jan 22 2011, 04:11 PM~19668774
> *wassup shod !!!!
> 
> i see u doin the damn thang  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

Lets see the bike


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY SHOD JUST DOING MY MORNING ROUNDS... HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A WONDERFUL SUNDAY, GET YOUR REST BRO. CUZ MONDAY IS RIGHT AROUND THE FN CORNER... LOL... TTT


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Shod! :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 22 2011, 03:50 PM~19668033
> *paint first flake after    but this will take a while cause i wanna finger paint  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Lol Are you going to Apply the Flake by hand too? :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 23 2011, 07:33 PM~19676917
> *Lol Are you going to Apply the Flake by hand too? :wow:
> *


i was thinking my :tongue: :tongue: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 23 2011, 05:33 PM~19676917
> *Lol Are you going to Apply the Flake by hand too? :wow:
> *


Oh! You must have done this before.. :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 23 2011, 08:06 PM~19677259
> *i was thinking my :tongue:  :tongue:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Umm wouldn't the Flake Stick to your Tongue? and your going to take off the Paint if you do that unless you spray an interclear coat 1st lol :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 23 2011, 08:37 PM~19677573
> *Umm wouldn't the Flake Stick to your Tongue? and your going to take off the Paint if you do that unless you spray an interclear coat 1st lol :happysad:
> *


its ok i can start over :wow: :wow: or i can use da ultra jumbo flake and lick each one like a stamp. :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 23 2011, 08:54 PM~19677756
> *its ok i can start over  :wow:  :wow: or i can use da ultra jumbo flake and lick each one like a stamp.  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

23 pages of fail...:uh:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

Make that 24 double :uh: :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

I hope everyone had a great weekend just an update I got a new member in da family 

Here she is


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85+Jan 23 2011, 09:26 PM~19679348-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup attention whore .. U must be lonely :uh:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 24 2011, 08:13 AM~19681039
> *I hope everyone had a great weekend just an update I got a new member in da family
> 
> Here she is
> ...


Congrats she looks just like you....! :run:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 24 2011, 08:15 AM~19681045
> *Sup attention whore .. U must be lonely :uh:
> *


Come on don't act like that rashoda.... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 24 2011, 09:13 AM~19681039
> *I hope everyone had a great weekend just an update I got a new member in da family
> 
> Here she is
> ...


that bitch is bad looks like my brothers pit he got on new years eve. shes a yr old.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 24 2011, 07:48 AM~19681250
> *that bitch is bad looks like my brothers pit he got on new years eve. shes a yr old.
> 
> 
> ...


That dog looks badAss!!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Jan 24 2011, 07:30 AM~19681155
> *Come on don't act like that rashoda.... :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: ok :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 24 2011, 10:11 AM~19681419
> *That dog looks badAss!!!
> *


  cant get the bitch to bulk up.. shes a fucking picky eater.. asked the old owner what she ate and he said tortillas and peanut butter.. and no he aint messican.. he a black dude from compton.. :cheesy: shes gettin big now though.. bitch only eats racheal rays $22.99 dog food!  only 15lbs!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 24 2011, 10:36 AM~19681587
> * cant get the bitch to bulk up.. shes a fucking picky eater.. asked the old owner what she ate and he said tortillas and peanut butter.. and no he aint messican.. he a black dude from compton.. :cheesy: shes gettin big now though.. bitch only eats racheal rays $22.99 dog food!   only 15lbs!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: treated yo dog like a mesican!!!!!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 24 2011, 10:43 AM~19681634
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: treated yo dog like a mesican!!!!!
> *


  at first i thought he was fucking with me.. gave her some yesterday and she ate that shit up..


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 24 2011, 08:36 AM~19681587
> * cant get the bitch to bulk up.. shes a fucking picky eater.. asked the old owner what she ate and he said tortillas and peanut butter.. and no he aint messican.. he a black dude from compton.. :cheesy: shes gettin big now though.. bitch only eats racheal rays $22.99 dog food!   only 15lbs!
> *


Didn't know she had her own food... I will check into that


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 24 2011, 11:17 AM~19681903
> *Didn't know she had her own food... I will check into that
> *


yup she got a pitbull too.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 24 2011, 09:22 AM~19681934
> *yup she got a pitbull too.
> 
> 
> ...


The dogs got long hair :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 24 2011, 11:22 AM~19681934
> *yup she got a pitbull too.
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh: both some ugly bitches.. pits to small. must be a mutt..


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

this topic sucks.


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

This topic just got better! :0

Whats up Shod..


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 24 2011, 09:45 AM~19682092
> *this topic sucks.
> *


I agree .. Thank u for sucking it :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 24 2011, 11:45 AM~19682092
> *this topic sucks.
> *


well gtfo bitch


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 24 2011, 10:18 AM~19682345
> *well Togtfo bitch
> *


fixed


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 24 2011, 01:21 PM~19682786
> *fixed
> *


true


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

If u got a metal hood and a plastic scoop can u fiberglass them together or will it not stick..

Anyone feel free to answer :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 24 2011, 01:47 PM~19683001
> *If u got a metal hood and a plastic scoop can u fiberglass them together or will it not stick..
> 
> Anyone feel  free to answer  :happysad:
> *


i did this skull wit fiberstrand on metal  so i dont see y not.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 24 2011, 12:02 PM~19683101
> *i did this skull wit fiberstrand on metal    so i dont see y not.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 25 2011, 01:48 AM~19681250
> *that bitch is bad looks like my brothers pit he got on new years eve. shes a yr old.
> 
> 
> ...


did that dog get a hold of his pants? :around:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 24 2011, 02:27 PM~19683328
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 24 2011, 01:21 PM~19682786
> *fixed
> *


:nono: his girl got nice ass.. no tits but an ass to love! :cheesy: pics of that ass with my name written on it!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 24 2011, 12:47 PM~19683001
> *If u got a metal hood and a plastic scoop can u fiberglass them together or will it not stick..
> 
> Anyone feel  free to answer  :happysad:
> *


use a 2 part epoxy


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jan 24 2011, 01:55 PM~19684079
> *use a 2 part epoxy
> *


  ok


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 24 2011, 08:13 AM~19681039
> *I hope everyone had a great weekend just an update I got a new member in da family
> 
> Here she is
> ...


NICE!

Heres my shop dog  











Also have another 2 females as well


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Jan 24 2011, 07:29 PM~19687602
> *NICE!
> 
> Heres my shop dog
> ...


is that the one in the backyard with the 50'' head :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jan 24 2011, 01:02 PM~19683101-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY SHOD, CHINO SAID HE WOULD DO A 2PART APOXY TO ADHERE THE SCOOP AND MOLD THE SCOOP WITH FIBERGLASS... WELL HOPE IT HELPED...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 24 2011, 10:24 PM~19688475
> *is that the one in the backyard with the 50'' head :wow:
> *


you forgot to say no **** :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 24 2011, 08:37 PM~19688675
> *HEY SHOD, CHINO SAID HE WOULD DO A 2PART APOXY TO ADHERE THE SCOOP AND MOLD THE SCOOP WITH FIBERGLASS... WELL HOPE IT HELPED...
> *


thank u , tell him thanx for the heads up...now i gotta find it :happysad:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 24 2011, 08:40 PM~19688732
> *you forgot to say no ****  :uh:
> *


gowddammit :banghead: :banghead: i meannt no **** ,**** :uh:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 24 2011, 09:24 PM~19688475
> *is that the one in the backyard with the 50'' head :wow:
> *


lol no a 26!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Jan 24 2011, 08:45 PM~19688803
> *lol no a 26!
> *


 :wow: still a huge head (no spock)


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 24 2011, 10:48 PM~19688844
> *:wow: still a huge head (no spock)
> *


either way it sounds like fun :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 24 2011, 09:42 PM~19688753
> *thank u , tell him thanx for the heads up...now i gotta find it :happysad:
> *


AUTO PAINT STORE SHOULD CARRY IT... CHINO SAID HE USES ONE THAT'S CALLED 40/40... :biggrin: AND YOU ARE WELCOME SHOD...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Dreamwork Customs, elspock84, DETONATER

WHAT'S UP??? MY NINJAS...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 24 2011, 08:49 PM~19688878
> *AUTO PAINT STORE SHOULD CARRY IT... CHINO SAID HE USES ONE THAT'S CALLED 40/40... :biggrin: AND YOU ARE WELCOME SHOD...
> *


 :h5:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 24 2011, 10:51 PM~19688888
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Dreamwork Customs, elspock84, DETONATER
> 
> ...


qvo!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 24 2011, 08:49 PM~19688874
> *either way it sounds like fun  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

YOU BOYS ARE TO MUCH I TELL YA!!! 

















FUN THAT IS... ALWAYS A GOOD LAUGH WITH YOU AND EL COMPA SPOCK... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 24 2011, 10:55 PM~19688968
> *:burn:
> *


wtf fucking pussy u know u wanna try it


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 24 2011, 10:57 PM~19689008
> *YOU BOYS ARE TO MUCH I TELL YA!!!
> FUN THAT IS... ALWAYS A GOOD LAUGH WITH YOU AND EL COMPA SPOCK... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 24 2011, 08:58 PM~19689016
> *wtf fucking pussy u know u wanna try it
> *


 :wow: shhhh... (whisper)i know :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 24 2011, 11:07 PM~19689139
> *:wow: shhhh... (whisper)i know :happysad:
> *


ok it will be our lil secret


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: bigshod, rc4life




:uh:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 24 2011, 08:17 PM~19687426
> * ok
> *


last time I try to help your ass... :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jan 24 2011, 09:56 PM~19689679
> *last time I try to help your ass... :cheesy:
> *


Come over and help .. Hands on is always better(no sPock)


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 25 2011, 10:13 AM~19691996
> *Come over and help .. Hands on is always better(no sPock)
> 
> *


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 24 2011, 10:08 PM~19689173
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: bigshod, rc4life
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 25 2011, 08:30 AM~19692120
> *:boink:  :boink:
> *


 :wow: Hhhhhhhhhhi


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 25 2011, 08:26 AM~19692094
> *
> *


Cheer up camper :biggrin: Speaking of camping ... U wanna go (kinda Spock )
:happysad:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Jan 24 2011, 08:29 PM~19687602
> *NICE!
> 
> Heres my shop dog
> ...


what up jake.ttt for shod.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

MORNING SHOD...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 25 2011, 10:38 AM~19692179
> *Cheer up camper :biggrin: Speaking of camping ... U wanna go (kinda Spock )
> :happysad:
> *


 :wow: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: vamonos!!! :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 25 2011, 11:03 AM~19693313
> *MORNING SHOD...
> *


Good evening


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Jan 24 2011, 09:13 AM~19681039-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

time to paint


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 26 2011, 06:59 AM~19701522
> *time to paint
> 
> 
> ...


U got a sata :wow:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

whats up bigSHAKA! :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 26 2011, 09:31 AM~19702578
> *whats up bigSHAKA! :wow:
> *


Jus here at work pacing myself til 8 $$$$$


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: hello snoookums


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 26 2011, 09:53 AM~19702762
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink: hello snoookums
> *


Gtfo ok stay... gtfo ok stay :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 26 2011, 11:57 AM~19702792
> *Gtfo ok stay... gtfo ok stay  :biggrin:
> *


you can call me da toothache!! it hurts but u dont want me to pull it out. :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 26 2011, 10:05 AM~19702865
> *you can call me da toothache!! it hurts but u dont want me to pull it out.  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


Wouldnt that be a dentist ?? :uh: or edit ur shit


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 26 2011, 12:50 PM~19703164
> *Wouldnt that be a dentist ?? :uh: or edit ur shit
> *


quoted for truff :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

SUP SHOD...


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

THURDAY BUMP...


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Where you been! :tears: :dunno: :ugh: hno: :angel: :dunno: :burn: :|


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 27 2011, 03:28 PM~19714519
> *
> Where you been!  :tears:  :dunno:  :ugh:  hno:  :angel:  :dunno:  :burn:  :|
> *


on my lap!! :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

MITTS..... :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Friday!!!!!! Have a great weekend everybody


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 27 2011, 02:30 PM~19714551
> *on my lap!!  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *











:dunno:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 28 2011, 09:37 AM~19721805
> *Friday!!!!!! Have a great weekend everybody
> *


BACK AT YOU SHOD... HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 28 2011, 11:35 AM~19722172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 28 2011, 09:35 AM~19722172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

So Shod, you gonna get your flake on this weekend? :biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 28 2011, 06:42 PM~19725866
> *So Shod, you gonna get your flake on this weekend?  :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad: gotta work


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY SHOD HOPE YOU HAD YOURSELF A GOOD SATURDAY... ALWAYS A GOOD TIME WITH YOU, SPOCK AND MARK... :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE LAUGHS...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 28 2011, 04:07 PM~19724446
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 28 2011, 06:37 PM~19725407
> *:happysad:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

SUP SHOD... :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Wut uP everyone


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 31 2011, 03:23 PM~19747602
> *Wut uP everyone
> *


 :thumbsdown: 





















:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jan 31 2011, 04:21 PM~19748718
> *:thumbsdown:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


wut up one eye willy..... u ready to start paiting again


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTMFT! :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 31 2011, 05:49 PM~19749017
> *wut up one eye willy..... u ready to start paiting again
> *


I got your one eyed willy right here buddy..... :cheesy: 










almost ready...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jan 31 2011, 07:12 PM~19750595
> *I got your one eyed willy right here buddy..... :cheesy:
> almost ready...
> *


  :drama:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

TUESDAY BUMP FOR YA SHOD... HOPE ALL IS GOING GOOD FOR YOU... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

WEDNESDAY BUMP... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HOPE YOU ARE DOING GOOD SHOD... THURSDAY BUMP... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 3 2011, 10:15 AM~19777352
> *HOPE YOU ARE DOING GOOD SHOD... THURSDAY BUMP... :biggrin:
> *


X2 wud up!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Sup homies... Be back on the paint grind next week  alittle backed up at work


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

I call bullshit..! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Feb 3 2011, 05:52 PM~19779906
> *I call bullshit..!  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short+Feb 3 2011, 03:52 PM~19779906-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shhhh


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 4 2011, 07:57 AM~19785583
> *let me get that red base from u :biggrin:
> shhhh
> *


fuck you!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

IT'S FRIDAY... YAY... HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A GREAT ONE SHOD... :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 4 2011, 06:57 AM~19785583
> *let me get that red base from u :biggrin:
> 
> *


what you got to trade..?
:biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING SHOD... :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

SUP MR. SHOD, HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GOOD DAY... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 8 2011, 10:56 AM~19818449
> *SUP MR. SHOD, HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GOOD DAY...  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yup today is good


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 8 2011, 04:16 PM~19820725
> *:biggrin: yup today is good
> *


Finally got my compressor hooked up.. Done! What good with you shod? :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY SHOD HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A GREAT WEEK... IF NOT, 2 MORE DAYS FOR FRIDAY... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

flake and pattern out the top on your truck shod


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 9 2011, 08:53 PM~19832453
> *flake and pattern out the top on your truck shod
> *


See the man know's what he is talking about.. Now GIT-R-DONE! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by montemanls+Feb 9 2011, 10:53 PM~19832453-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X5!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 9 2011, 08:53 PM~19832453
> *flake and pattern out the top on your truck shod
> *


dont know where to get flake at :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Feb 10 2011, 06:11 PM~19839361
> *:wave:
> *


got all the stuff mick....gonna start to cut and buff saturday after work..well at least cut


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 11 2011, 08:14 AM~19843318
> *dont know where to get flake at :wow:
> *


+
hes got good flake :uh: 

http://stores.ebay.com/egraffix


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Feb 11 2011, 06:14 AM~19843318-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 11 2011, 11:03 AM~19844210
> *    :twak:
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 25 2010, 01:13 AM~19415466
> *Dam did I get the FIRST post!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


it dont get any funnier than In living color :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 11 2011, 09:03 AM~19844210
> *    :twak:
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 11 2011, 10:03 AM~19844210
> *    :twak:
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 11 2011, 11:03 AM~19844210
> *    :twak:
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

BUMP CITY...


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Sup bigshod...:h5:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

sup ....its time to start up the paint gun again...i got a vacation comin up :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 13 2011, 10:01 PM~19862176
> *sup ....its time to start up the paint gun again...i got a vacation comin up :cheesy:
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 13 2011, 10:03 PM~19862206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 13 2011, 09:01 PM~19862176
> *sup ....its time to start up the paint gun again...i got a vacation comin up :cheesy:
> *


who the fuck is this guy..?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 13 2011, 08:03 PM~19862206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

MONDAY BUMP...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 14 2011, 10:40 AM~19866818
> *MONDAY BUMP...
> *


How goes everything at CDC?? Have a great week


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 14 2011, 01:50 PM~19867815
> *How goes everything at CDC?? Have a great week
> *


GOING GOOD SHOD... AND YOU ANY PAINT WORK DONE LATELY OR ARE YOU STILL STUCK WITH YOUR 9 TO 5??? I SWEAR YOU AND SHOD ALWAYS MAKE ME LAUGH... YOU GUYS ARE TO MUCH FUN... A COMEDIAN CAN JUMP ON HERE AND STEAL MATERIAL FROM THE BOTH OF YOU... HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT WEEK TO BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 14 2011, 09:49 PM~19872820
> *GOING GOOD SHOD... AND YOU ANY PAINT WORK DONE LATELY OR ARE YOU STILL STUCK WITH YOUR 9 TO 5??? I SWEAR YOU AND SHOD ALWAYS MAKE ME LAUGH... YOU GUYS ARE TO MUCH FUN... A COMEDIAN CAN JUMP ON HERE AND STEAL MATERIAL FROM THE BOTH OF YOU... HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT WEEK TO BRO... :biggrin:
> *


color sanding this motorcycle this week...and starting 2morro they put us back to 12hr days, alittle rain and they get all nervous


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 15 2011, 06:57 AM~19874032
> *color sanding this motorcycle this week...and starting 2morro they put us back to 12hr days, alittle rain and they get all nervous
> *


DAMN 12HR SHIFTS ALL WEEK??? THAT IS A BISH... WILL BE WAITING ON THOSE PICS... :biggrin: OH AND LOOK AT THE BRITE SIDE BRO... YOU WILL HAVE A GOOD CHUNK OF OVERTIME... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 15 2011, 11:24 AM~19876026
> *DAMN 12HR SHIFTS ALL WEEK??? THAT IS A BISH... WILL BE WAITING ON THOSE PICS... :biggrin: OH AND LOOK AT THE BRITE SIDE BRO... YOU WILL HAVE A GOOD CHUNK OF OVERTIME... :biggrin:
> *


$$$$$$$$


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 15 2011, 02:00 PM~19876634
> *$$$$$$$$
> *


MO MONEY, MO MONEY GO ON WITH YOUR BADSELF :biggrin: ...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Feb 15 2011, 06:50 PM~19879399
> *TTT!!
> *


mick, i colored sanded those tanks 1500,2000,3000, 2morro will try to start fenders :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 15 2011, 08:43 PM~19880021
> *mick, i colored sanded those tanks 1500,2000,3000, 2morro will try to start fenders :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :0 :0 THAT'S THE BEST WAY TO SAND AND BUFF ANYTHING IS TO HIT IT WITH THE 1,2, AND 3... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 15 2011, 07:51 PM~19880128
> *:wow:  :wow:  :0  :0 THAT'S THE BEST WAY TO SAND AND BUFF ANYTHING IS TO HIT IT WITH THE 1,2, AND 3...  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: hopefully when i buff it out it looks like i want it to :wow:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 15 2011, 08:48 PM~19880716
> *
> *


wut up joe :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

getting ready to start back on the 68


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 15 2011, 08:57 PM~19880808
> *getting ready to start back on the 68
> *


keep me posted....if u need anything


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 15 2011, 08:56 PM~19880202
> *:cheesy:  hopefully when i buff it out it looks like i want it to :wow:
> *


IT SHOULD SHOD... :biggrin: MAKE SURE TO POST PICS...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 15 2011, 09:58 PM~19880823
> *keep me posted....if u need anything
> *


THANKS


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 15 2011, 09:00 PM~19880860
> *IT SHOULD SHOD...  :biggrin: MAKE SURE TO POST PICS...
> *


I will


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

TTT...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

it's FRIDAY!!! YAYYYY... HOPE YOU ARE UP TO A GREAT FRIDAY SHOD... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 18 2011, 10:47 AM~19902090
> *it's FRIDAY!!! YAYYYY... HOPE YOU ARE UP TO A GREAT FRIDAY SHOD... :biggrin:
> *


U too :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 18 2011, 12:23 PM~19902638
> *U too :biggrin:
> *


Sup bigtime.. :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 18 2011, 01:24 PM~19902933
> *Sup bigtime..  :biggrin:
> *


After today I'm off til wedsnday I hope well that's the plan anyways I'm gonna post pix tonight of tanks and fenders before I polish them ... Then a new project


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Got my stuff to start buffing 









Here's the items that are cut


























:wow:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

its about time we see some pics up in this beach... :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 18 2011, 01:42 PM~19903038
> *After today I'm off til wedsnday I hope well that's the plan anyways I'm gonna post pix tonight of tanks and fenders before I polish them ... Then a new project
> *


:h5: :biggrin: I'll be on my way with the daily for new polish! yeah! :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Feb 18 2011, 07:14 PM~19905582
> *its about time we see some pics up in this beach... :cheesy:
> *


c-dro .......wut up nuk :cheesy: u on ur way to polish these out :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 18 2011, 07:22 PM~19905698
> *:h5:  :biggrin:  I'll be on my way with the daily for new polish! yeah!  :cheesy:
> *


uhhh... :uh: u betta wait til u see the after pix 1st :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 18 2011, 08:09 PM~19904974
> *Got my stuff to start buffing
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2011, 07:52 AM~19908898
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :wow: its almost time to get started...but TOYS is on :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 19 2011, 09:57 AM~19908929
> *:wow:  its almost time to get started...but TOYS is on :cheesy:
> *


whats toys???


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2011, 08:04 AM~19908973
> *whats toys???
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 19 2011, 10:10 AM~19909006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: never heard of it. im watching lockdown marathon on national geographic :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2011, 08:14 AM~19909031
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  never heard of it. im watching lockdown marathon on national geographic :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 19 2011, 08:46 AM~19908865
> *c-dro .......wut up nuk :cheesy:  u on ur way to polish these out :cheesy:
> *


whenever you're ready....


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Just finished buffing ... :wow: go easy it was my first time :happysad: 




























Feedback and insults welcome(on the tanks Spock not me fukcer)


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow, looks good to me! :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 19 2011, 12:55 PM~19910477
> *Wow, looks good to me! :h5:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: thanx ...needs more flake :wow:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

wow....



































you got direct tv.. :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Feb 19 2011, 02:19 PM~19910867
> *wow....
> you got direct tv..  :biggrin:
> *


yup ...lito gives bright house a bad rap :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 19 2011, 01:48 PM~19910138
> *Just finished buffing ... :wow: go easy it was my first time :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good sweety :wow: i fucking hate buffing!!! 











































umm didnt ur dumbass get a camera for xmas :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2011, 02:38 PM~19910950
> *looking good sweety  :wow:  i fucking hate buffing!!!
> umm didnt ur dumbass get a camera for xmas  :uh:
> *


 yea... :cheesy: why :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 19 2011, 04:40 PM~19910954
> *yea... :cheesy: why :happysad:
> *


looks like u holding a cell phone in da last pic to take da pics :uh: 



















































new flake mix i came up wit :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2011, 02:47 PM~19910982
> *looks like u holding a cell phone in da last pic to take da pics  :uh:
> new flake mix i came up wit :wow:
> 
> ...


i was holding a cell phone and i already came up with that mix u have :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2011, 02:47 PM~19910982
> *looks like u holding a cell phone in da last pic to take da pics  :uh:
> new flake mix i came up wit :wow:
> 
> ...












:wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 19 2011, 04:52 PM~19911004
> *i was holding a cell phone and i already came up with that mix u have  :uh:
> *


bullshit its a one of a kind


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 19 2011, 04:57 PM~19911023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not da same bisssh :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2011, 02:58 PM~19911029
> *not da same bisssh  :biggrin:
> *


u dont know


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 19 2011, 02:59 PM~19911036
> *u dont know
> *


fukkin blue shod... come on good try foo... :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 19 2011, 03:22 PM~19911141
> *fukkin blue shod... come on good try foo...  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


He just mixed his already there is blue in his ... Mark don't turn to the dark side :angry:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 19 2011, 04:10 PM~19911365
> *He just mixed his already there is blue in his ... Mark don't turn to the dark side  :angry:
> *


Bish you beda spend moe time wif me den... :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 19 2011, 04:26 PM~19911451
> *Bish you beda spend moe time wif me den...  :cheesy:
> *


Ok go to the dark side :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 19 2011, 01:48 PM~19910138
> *Just finished buffing ... :wow: go easy it was my first time :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 19 2011, 04:31 PM~19911491
> *Ok go to the dark side :cheesy:
> *


No more flake for you mister!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 19 2011, 12:48 PM~19910138
> *Just finished buffing ... :wow: go easy it was my first time :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS HELLA GOOD SHOD, ONLY THING I CAN SEE IS NOT IN THE BUFFING IT'S LIL PEAHOLES THAT YOU MISSED DURING PREPPING... LOL.. YOU SAID GOOD OR BAD... BUT OVER ALL IT'S A HELL OF A JOB!!!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 19 2011, 03:35 PM~19910937
> *yup ...lito gives bright house a bad rap :cheesy:
> *


just like you and at&t.... :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 19 2011, 04:33 PM~19911504
> *No more flake for you mister!
> *


i get my flake from spock 1/2 the price :happysad:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Feb 19 2011, 05:07 PM~19911733
> *just like you and at&t.... :0
> *


 :burn:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 19 2011, 05:00 PM~19911699
> *LOOKS HELLA GOOD SHOD, ONLY THING I CAN SEE IS NOT IN THE BUFFING IT'S LIL PEAHOLES THAT YOU MISSED DURING PREPPING... LOL.. YOU SAID GOOD OR BAD... BUT OVER ALL IT'S A HELL OF A JOB!!!
> *


which part


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 19 2011, 08:54 PM~19912561
> *which part
> *


bottom lip of da fender :happysad:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Feb 19 2011, 06:10 PM~19911365-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mark dont trip dat nukka just jealous me and you are best of pals and hes just da fat chick we use so have something to laugh at :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 19 2011, 08:52 PM~19912533
> *i get my flake from spock 1/2 the price :happysad:
> *


no you dont!!! mark he lyin i swear he lying umm i dont know what he talkin bout :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2011, 08:48 PM~19913290
> *no you dont!!! mark he lyin i swear he lying umm i dont know what he talkin bout  :happysad:
> *


fucking lovers, I knew something was up! :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 19 2011, 10:55 PM~19913350
> *fucking lovers, I knew something was up!  :uh:
> *


he lyin i swear he just tryin to make us fight buddy ol pal :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Y'all So Crazy!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 19 2011, 10:18 PM~19913921
> *Y'all So Crazy!
> *


Well we have to entertain our self some how... your not around lately at least not for very long...!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 20 2011, 12:25 AM~19913948
> *Well we have to entertain our self some how... your not around lately at least not for very long...!
> *


Uh Not during the Week cuz I'm Dead Tired but I just Posted like 200 Pics just now for Yall on My Thread! :tongue:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 19 2011, 10:28 PM~19913962
> *Uh Not during the Week cuz I'm Dead Tired but I just Posted like 200 Pics just now for Yall on My Thread! :tongue:
> *


I know that was alot of work right there.. So dedicated to us here... :biggrin: I can't say "you da man" but you know what I mean... :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

And some of these Fools not Naming Names (Shod and Spock) Don't Even Acknowledge Me When I Say Hi or Whatever on Their Threads Anymore!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 20 2011, 12:28 AM~19913962
> *Uh Not during the Week cuz I'm Dead Tired but I just Posted like 200 Pics just now for Yall on My Thread! :tongue:
> *


waaaa im tired i worked :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 20 2011, 12:31 AM~19913980
> *I know that was alot of work right there.. So dedicated to us here...  :biggrin: I can't say "you da man" but you know what I mean... :h5:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 20 2011, 12:31 AM~19913981
> *And some of these Fools not Naming Names (Shod and Spock) Don't Even Acknowledge Me When I Say Hi or Whatever on Their Threads Anymore!
> *


you so full of shit  everytime you on my topic i give yo some :boink: :boink: :boink: and u never say ok :uh:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2011, 10:33 PM~19913995
> *you so full of shit    everytime you on my topic i give yo some  :boink:  :boink:  :boink: and u never say ok  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2011, 12:31 AM~19913984
> *waaaa im tired i worked  :uh:
> *


Oh Go Cry Me a River! :tears:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 20 2011, 12:36 AM~19914023
> *Oh Go Cry Me a River! :tears:
> *


umm bura i was makin fun of you :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2011, 12:33 AM~19913995
> *you so full of shit    everytime you on my topic i give yo some  :boink:  :boink:  :boink: and u never say ok  :uh:
> *


Well you didn't say Shit to me Today I might have said ok but you didn't even Acknowledge Me at All Today and I was even like Wow Nice when you Posted your Flake Pics! :angry:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

What the hell. I'll be back, off to make a jack in the box run... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2011, 12:38 AM~19914029
> *umm bura i was makin fun of you  :uh:
> *


Really Sounded Like You were being a Whinny Baby Burro! :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 19 2011, 10:39 PM~19914038
> *Well you didn't say Shit to me Today I might have said ok but you didn't even Acknowledge Me at All Today and I was even like Wow Nice when you Posted your Flake Pics! :angry:
> *


if I PM you can I get an OK.... :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 20 2011, 12:41 AM~19914048
> *if I PM you can I get an OK.... :cheesy:
> *


Lol! :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 19 2011, 10:42 PM~19914054
> *Lol! :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 20 2011, 12:39 AM~19914038
> *Well you didn't say Shit to me Today I might have said ok but you didn't even Acknowledge Me at All Today and I was even like Wow Nice when you Posted your Flake Pics! :angry:
> *


you lying!!! you always say that and u have yet to let me hit them gutts :wow: or at least a pic of da bewbs :wow:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 19 2011, 06:00 PM~19911699
> *LOOKS HELLA GOOD SHOD, ONLY THING I CAN SEE IS NOT IN THE BUFFING IT'S LIL PEAHOLES THAT YOU MISSED DURING PREPPING... LOL.. YOU SAID GOOD OR BAD... BUT OVER ALL IT'S A HELL OF A JOB!!!
> *


Damn good eye lol


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2011, 12:55 AM~19914113
> *you lying!!! you always say that and u have yet to let me hit them gutts  :wow: or at least a pic of da bewbs  :wow:
> *


What the Hell did you just say English Mayne!!! :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 20 2011, 01:07 AM~19914151
> *What the Hell did you just say English Mayne!!! :happysad:
> *


oh sorry i was in off topic. :happysad: what i said is "let me tap dat ass and show me ur boobs :happysad: "


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2011, 01:14 AM~19914169
> *oh sorry i was in off topic.  :happysad:  what i said is "let me tap dat ass and show me ur boobs  :happysad:  "
> *


Now Why would you want to see mine when you got plenty of ass n boobs to look at in Off Topic Not to mention Too Much Boobs in your Avatar they Don't even fit all into the Pic! :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 20 2011, 01:18 AM~19914186
> *Now Why would you want to see mine when you got plenty of ass n boobs to look at in Off Topic Not to mention Too Much Boobs in your Avatar they Don't even fit all into the Pic! :happysad:
> *


ummmmmm that is a nice avatar huh :happysad: 












































































hey wait a min u calling me a perv :angry:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2011, 01:25 AM~19914217
> *ummmmmm that is a nice avatar huh  :happysad:
> hey wait a min u calling me a perv  :angry:
> *


No I'm just saying you've got more than enuff Boobs to Look At!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 20 2011, 01:31 AM~19914247
> *No I'm just saying you've got more than enuff Boobs to Look At!
> *


Oh ok :thumbsup:




















Wait are u saying i got big boobs


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2011, 01:43 AM~19914294
> *Oh ok :thumbsup:
> Wait are u saying i got big boobs
> *


No you're saying that Lmao! :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 19 2011, 10:31 PM~19913981
> *And some of these Fools not Naming Names (Shod and Spock) Don't Even Acknowledge Me When I Say Hi or Whatever on Their Threads Anymore!
> *


Hi


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, elspock84


A paint off, you probably need more flake.. :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 20 2011, 11:53 AM~19915719
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, elspock84
> A paint off, you probably need more flake.. :cheesy:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 20 2011, 09:53 AM~19915719
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, elspock84
> A paint off, you probably need more flake.. :cheesy:
> *


Bust out ur secret stash pal....


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 20 2011, 11:59 AM~19915757
> *Bust out ur secret stash pal....
> *


you mean my roth flake :wow: 












































im kidding mark!!! :happysad:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2011, 10:01 AM~19915770
> *you mean my roth flake  :wow:
> im kidding mark!!!  :happysad:
> *


 :0 the fukced up... I only use the best


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Feb 20 2011, 09:59 AM~19915757-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:  :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 20 2011, 12:07 PM~19915802
> *:0  the fukced up... I only use the best
> 
> 
> ...


OMGSHCA!! :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2011, 10:12 AM~19915835
> *OMGSHCA!!  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

nd what does this mean, "SHCA"


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 20 2011, 10:15 AM~19915848
> *nd what does this mean, "SHCA"
> *


Shod Has Champion Attitude :0


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 20 2011, 10:19 AM~19915857
> *Shod Has Champion Attitude :0
> *


oh :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 20 2011, 12:15 PM~19915848
> *nd what does this mean, "SHCA"
> *


SUCK HIS COCK ALREADY :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 20 2011, 12:19 PM~19915857
> *Shod Has Champion Attitude :0
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2011, 10:21 AM~19915870
> *SUCK HIS COCK ALREADY  :wow:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 20 2011, 12:27 PM~19915901
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


I was telling shod to suck ur cock :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2011, 10:31 AM~19915926
> *I was telling shod to suck ur cock  :happysad:
> *


 :nono: and a hell :nono:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 20 2011, 12:33 PM~19915946
> *:nono: and a hell  :nono:
> *


its only gay if u look down :happysad: plus he does this thing wit his tongue :wow:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2011, 10:39 AM~19915995
> *its only gay if u look down  :happysad: plus he does this thing wit his tongue  :wow:
> *


:nono: and a hell :nono:
x1000000000000000000
:nono: and a hell :nono:


But I see Hunny bunches of oats got off line, maybe he had to fluf up.. :dunno:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 20 2011, 12:42 PM~19916017
> *:nono: and a hell  :nono:
> x1000000000000000000
> :nono: and a hell  :nono:
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 20 2011, 10:42 AM~19916017
> *:nono: and a hell  :nono:
> x1000000000000000000
> :nono: and a hell  :nono:
> ...


Nope starting on the bike ,,, :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

sup shod...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 20 2011, 01:37 PM~19917082
> *sup shod...
> *


Just here enjoying a day off messing with paint


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 20 2011, 03:33 PM~19917304
> *Just here enjoying a day off messing with paint
> *


Sounds like a Good Day... :biggrin: is it for that bike frame you posted???


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 20 2011, 02:36 PM~19917320
> *Sounds like a Good Day... :biggrin: is it for that bike frame you posted???
> *


Yup


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 20 2011, 03:22 PM~19917013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'll post pics tonight of my frame.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Feb 20 2011, 04:03 PM~19917437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SOUNDS LIKE A BIKE CHANLLENGE TO ME... :0 :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 20 2011, 03:43 PM~19917656
> *SOUNDS LIKE A BIKE CHANLLENGE TO ME... :0  :drama:  :biggrin:
> *


Challenge for him fun for me :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 20 2011, 05:47 PM~19917688
> *Challenge for him fun for me  :biggrin:
> *


Nope neither one. Its a way to move marks product. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 20 2011, 04:47 PM~19917688
> *Challenge for him fun for me  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ON YOUR MARKS, GET SET, CHALLENGE!!! BUT FOR REALS WHAT COLOR YOU GOING WITH??? OR IS IT HUSH HUSH SO THE COMPA WON'T SEE YOU COMING??? HAVE FUN SHOD, YOU KNOW MY ASS IS JUST BEING SILLY FEELING BETTER SO I GOT TO BE A FOO...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2011, 03:55 PM~19917730
> *Nope neither one. Its a way to move marks product. :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: oh .. We using flake :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 20 2011, 06:24 PM~19917926
> *:uh: oh .. We using flake :happysad:
> *


Well I am  all flake no candy just flake for me. U can do what u want but I'm using ALL FLAKE!! :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Feb 20 2011, 05:24 PM~19917926-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2011, 04:32 PM~19917983
> *Well I am  all flake no candy just flake for me. U can do what u want but I'm using ALL FLAKE!! :wow:
> *


 :angry: wuts kandy, my flake is kandy !! And wet sanded primer 2morro I begin the miracle :0


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 20 2011, 07:33 PM~19918367
> *:angry: wuts kandy, my flake is kandy !! And wet sanded primer 2morro I begin the miracle  :0
> *


 :biggrin: i wont have time to start til saturday since im tied up wit some shit this week.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2011, 05:44 PM~19918451
> *:biggrin:  i wont have time to start til saturday since im tied up wit some shit this week.
> *


Tuesday is dedline :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 20 2011, 07:46 PM~19918470
> *Tuesday is dedline :uh:
> *


thats bullshit. i got shit todo  you do yours and ill do mine when i can :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 20 2011, 06:33 PM~19918367
> *:angry: wuts kandy, my flake is kandy !! And wet sanded primer 2morro I begin the miracle  :0
> *


SERIOUSLY IT IS ALLOT LIKE CANDY... :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU TWO WILL BE DOING... :biggrin: :biggrin: EVEN IF WE ARE GONNA HAVE TO WAIT ON COMPA... LOL...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2011, 05:51 PM~19918521
> *thats bullshit. i got shit todo    you do yours and ill do mine when i can  :uh:
> *


Jus kidding pal... Take ur time :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 20 2011, 05:52 PM~19918525
> *SERIOUSLY IT IS ALLOT LIKE CANDY... :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU TWO WILL BE DOING... :biggrin:  :biggrin: EVEN IF WE ARE GONNA HAVE TO WAIT ON COMPA... LOL...
> *


I'm funna try sumthing different :happysad: see wut happens


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 20 2011, 07:52 PM~19918529
> *Jus kidding pal... Take ur time  :wow:
> *


:biggrin: you like it when i take my time :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 20 2011, 07:54 PM~19918543
> *I'm funna try sumthing different  :happysad: see wut happens
> *


what spitting??? no more swallowing :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Feb 20 2011, 06:54 PM~19918543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SHOD YOU KNOW YOU CAN'T DROP YOUR GAURD WITH OLD BUDDY OVER HERE... COMPA DON'T LET UP... LMAO...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 20 2011, 08:12 PM~19918673
> *CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU COME UP WIF...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SHOD YOU KNOW YOU CAN'T DROP YOUR GAURD WITH OLD BUDDY OVER HERE... COMPA DON'T LET UP... LMAO...
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2011, 06:04 PM~19918626
> *what spitting??? no more swallowing  :uh:
> *


  yes I mean no ... Wuh :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 20 2011, 10:21 PM~19919782
> * yes I mean no ... Wuh :uh:
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Feb 20 2011, 09:21 PM~19919782-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 21 2011, 02:16 PM~19924441
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OOOO NIIICE!!! PATTERNS, PATTERNS, PATTERNS... LOL... COMMON SHOD YOU CAN DO IT BRO...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 21 2011, 02:13 PM~19924832
> *OOOO NIIICE!!! PATTERNS, PATTERNS, PATTERNS... LOL... COMMON SHOD YOU CAN DO IT BRO...
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:thumbsdown: 










































:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Feb 21 2011, 02:57 PM~19925161
> *:thumbsdown:
> :biggrin:
> *


  :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Feb 21 2011, 03:57 PM~19925161
> *:thumbsdown:
> :biggrin:
> *


HEY DIDN'T YOUR MAMA TEACH YOU IF YOU CAN'T SAY NOFFIN NIIICE THEN SAY NOFFIN AT ALL??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: JUST KIDDING NO HATE MAIL PLEASE... :biggrin: 












YOU CAN DO IT..." SAYING IT LIKE THEY DO IN LITTLE NICKY "


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 21 2011, 03:26 PM~19925372
> *HEY DIDN'T YOUR MAMA TEACH YOU IF YOU CAN'T SAY NOFFIN NIIICE THEN SAY NOFFIN AT ALL???  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: JUST KIDDING NO HATE MAIL PLEASE...  :biggrin:
> YOU CAN DO IT..." SAYING IT LIKE THEY DO IN LITTLE NICKY "
> 
> ...


He's funna send his gay groupie regalman85 after u ... :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 21 2011, 03:16 PM~19924441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: what color is it?? is it da laser purple???


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 21 2011, 04:37 PM~19925464
> *He's funna send his gay groupie regalman85 after u ...  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IT'S COOL, IF REGALMAN85 IS A GAY GROUPIE, THEN WE MIGHT HAVE TONS TO TALK ABOUT... LMAO... YOU KNOW ME BEING A CHICK , CAN'T SAY LADY, CUZ I'M A :ninja: HAHAHAA...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 21 2011, 03:48 PM~19925553
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: what color is it?? is it da laser purple???
> *


It's a special mix from the detonator himself ... It's all base with the purple going on as I type this( between flash time) pix in a bit


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 21 2011, 04:04 PM~19925692
> *It's a special mix from the detonator himself ... It's all base with the purple going on as I type this( between flash time) pix in a bit
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 21 2011, 04:25 PM~19925875
> *:0  :0
> *


Sup pal...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

funny everytime i watch it






:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Kandy purple laid out :wow:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:0 SnaP! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 22 2011, 10:18 AM~19931920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: wheres da flake :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 22 2011, 09:18 AM~19931920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OOOO NIIICE... LOOKS LIKE A PASSION PURPLE... LOVE THE COLOR...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 22 2011, 10:33 AM~19932705
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  wheres da flake  :happysad:
> *


Waiting on supplier for flake :angry:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 22 2011, 05:36 PM~19934792
> *Waiting on supplier for flake :angry:
> *


you telling me u dont have any in stock :uh: well u suck (very very ver **** :boink: )


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:0


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 22 2011, 05:53 PM~19934924
> *:0
> *


i should offer him some  what color u need shod i got you :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 22 2011, 03:52 PM~19934919
> *you telling me u dont have any in stock  :uh:  well u suck (very very ver **** :boink: )
> *


I got alot ... But no carrier :happysad:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 22 2011, 05:20 PM~19935134
> *I got alot ... But no carrier :happysad:
> *


is kandy supposed to look that blotchy...? :biggrin: 



























you should of hit me up..I got plenty..


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 22 2011, 06:20 PM~19935134
> *I got alot ... But no carrier :happysad:
> *


Use some clear it works fine


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 22 2011, 05:51 PM~19935376
> *Use some clear it works fine
> *


YEAH BUT NOTHING BEATS THAT SG100, WE HATE THE SG150...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Feb 22 2011, 04:42 PM~19935294
> *is kandy supposed to look that blotchy...?  :biggrin:
> you should of hit me up..I got plenty..
> *


Wut u got ? :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Got my new clear gun today :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 22 2011, 09:21 PM~19936894
> *Got my new clear gun today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: dats purrty :fapping:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 22 2011, 07:32 PM~19937039
> *:wow: dats  purrty :fapping:
> *


:fappin: (picturing u fapping) :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 22 2011, 07:36 PM~19937052
> *:fappin: (picturing u fapping) :happysad:
> *


 :0 wtf :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 22 2011, 09:45 PM~19937151
> *:0 wtf :uh:
> *


you best move cause when we bust we gonna bring da thunder!! :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 22 2011, 07:53 PM~19937244
> *you best move cause when we bust we gonna bring da thunder!!  :wow:
> *


 :nono: let him stay :0 :h5:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 22 2011, 09:54 PM~19937259
> *:nono: let him stay  :0  :h5:
> *


fuck it mark ur gonna get a shower :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Feb 22 2011, 07:55 PM~19937263
> *  :biggrin:
> *


sup Mario :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 22 2011, 07:56 PM~19937278
> *fuck it mark ur gonna get a shower  :wow:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: bigshod, HardtoPlease65, 817.TX., rubio1018, elspock84


oh shit ..nothin but trouble up in here :uh: :uh:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Layitlow is not a dating site!! :wow: 






























Sup Shod. Ill ship tomorrow or thursday by the latest!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 22 2011, 08:21 PM~19936894
> *Got my new clear gun today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Feb 22 2011, 08:01 PM~19937347
> *Layitlow is not a dating site!!  :wow:
> Sup Shod. Ill ship tomorrow or thursday by the latest!
> *


ur killing me dre :cheesy: cant wait to see wut u write on the boxes :wow: :drama:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Feb 22 2011, 08:03 PM~19937363
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


hey ...i noticed ur pix u sent me... :uh: did u get 2 guns :|


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:cheesy: hi


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 22 2011, 08:21 PM~19936894
> *Got my new clear gun today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: IWATA IS ONE OF CHINO'S FAVORITE GUNS... :biggrin: HEY PRETEND YOU ARE IN THE WILD WILD WEST AND GET YOUR BUT TO SHOOTING SOMETHING WITH IT... LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 22 2011, 08:21 PM~19936894
> *Got my new clear gun today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice.. that one is next on my list...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

sup mr. Shod... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Feb 22 2011, 10:18 AM~19931920-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Feb 23 2011, 01:11 PM~19942309-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  hi


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 23 2011, 09:26 PM~19945375
> * hi
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

BUMP BUMP... :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Feb 22 2011, 09:18 AM~19931920-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lucky


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Any patterns yet??


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

nice


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Feb 23 2011, 09:16 PM~19946654
> *Any patterns yet??
> *


I'm laying them out pal


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 24 2011, 06:52 AM~19948349
> *I'm laying them out pal
> 
> 
> ...


DO IT, DO IT... YAY FOR YOU SHOD... NOW USE SOME HIGHLIGHT COLORS, THAT WILL ACCENT THAT BEAUTIFUL PURPLE AND IT SHOULD BE A BEAUTY... :biggrin: :drama:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 24 2011, 10:56 AM~19950266
> *DO IT, DO IT... YAY FOR YOU SHOD... NOW USE SOME HIGHLIGHT COLORS, THAT WILL ACCENT THAT BEAUTIFUL PURPLE AND IT SHOULD BE A BEAUTY... :biggrin:  :drama:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 24 2011, 11:03 AM~19950313
> *:wow:
> *


:cheesy: just git-r-done! :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

lets see some pics.... :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Feb 24 2011, 04:54 PM~19953035
> *lets see some pics.... :cheesy:
> *


hold on ...got my sons event at school tonite...try and get more pix this evening


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

night pics suck donkey balls.... (some ****)


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> Got my new clear gun today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

TTT...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Feb 24 2011, 05:35 PM~19953427
> *night pics suck donkey balls.... (some ****)
> *


i cant be home all day foo...gotta work nuk  or at least show up :happysad:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 22 2011, 05:20 PM~19935134
> *I got alot ... But no carrier :happysad:
> *


i have over a gallon of 100 :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Feb 25 2011, 07:03 AM~19957710
> *i have over a gallon of 100  :uh:
> *


Wut u want for it Bengie ... :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 24 2011, 07:52 AM~19948349
> *I'm laying them out pal
> 
> 
> ...


more peeshures!!! :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

IT'S FRIDAY... YAY!!! HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT FRIDAY.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

WHAT'S UP SHOD...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

What's up shodzilla


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 25 2011, 06:04 PM~19961867
> *WHAT'S UP SHOD...
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 25 2011, 07:08 PM~19962358
> *:wave:
> *


  hi


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Feb 25 2011, 07:16 PM~19962421
> *What's up shodzilla
> *


wut up joey...


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

:fool2:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 26 2011, 09:50 AM~19966002
> *:wave:
> *


wut up mark


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 26 2011, 09:51 AM~19966009
> *wut up mark
> *


Getting ready to go back with the wifey.. :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 26 2011, 09:54 AM~19966038
> *Getting ready to go back with the wifey..  :biggrin:
> *


koo...keep us posted..and i did sum flaking last night , more this afternoon when rain stops :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 26 2011, 09:56 AM~19966051
> *koo...keep us posted..and i did sum flaking last night , more this afternoon when rain stops :biggrin:
> *


Right on I will.. Mo Flake! :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 26 2011, 10:00 AM~19966071
> *Right on I will.. Mo Flake! :wow:
> *


waiting on louie...he is supposed to jack sum flake from spock and send to me


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 26 2011, 12:01 PM~19966082
> *waiting on louie...he is supposed to jack sum flake from spock and send to me
> *


 :angry: im still waiting on the money..


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 26 2011, 10:03 AM~19966090
> *:angry: im still waiting on the money..
> *


  we can work sumthing out


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 26 2011, 12:05 PM~19966099
> * we can work sumthing out
> *


:nono: i will not let you suck on it for some flake..


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 26 2011, 10:06 AM~19966106
> *:nono: i will not let you suck on it for some flake..
> *


 :|


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Feb 26 2011, 12:01 PM~19966082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so lick it instead


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 26 2011, 12:13 PM~19966157
> * he dont know where i keep it!
> im tellin momma u stealing from me againg  :uh:
> 
> ...


  yes i do..

againg? :uh: 

:cheesy: pull start only mothafukka!

:happysad: i like cheezeburgers..

:cheesy: and lick my balls too


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 26 2011, 12:14 PM~19966163
> *:uh:
> *


  my balls love that look..


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 26 2011, 10:15 AM~19966171
> * yes i do..
> 
> againg?  :uh:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: bigshod, elspock84, louies90



:fool2: :fool2:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 26 2011, 12:15 PM~19966171
> * yes i do..
> 
> againg?  :uh:
> ...


bigshod workin for some flake :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 26 2011, 12:17 PM~19966181
> *bigshod workin for some flake :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 26 2011, 10:17 AM~19966181
> *bigshod workin for some flake :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: u didnt want the burger.... :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 26 2011, 12:18 PM~19966189
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


H_4nupAxvNw&NR


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 26 2011, 12:19 PM~19966195
> *:ugh: u didnt want the burger.... :happysad:
> *


 :cheesy: i got a sex problem..


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 26 2011, 12:20 PM~19966204
> *:cheesy: i got a sex problem..
> *


yeah anal sex wit big black men sounds like a problem :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 26 2011, 12:21 PM~19966212
> *yeah anal sex wit big black men sounds like a problem  :uh:
> *


 :uh: yea i dont like it.. you on the other hand are always looking for big black veiny mamba black snakes up your hemroidal asshole..


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 26 2011, 10:21 AM~19966212
> *yeah anal sex wit big black men sounds like a problem  :uh:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

but i aint black :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 26 2011, 12:24 PM~19966222
> *:uh: yea i dont like it.. you on the other hand are always looking for big black veiny mamba black snakes up your hemroidal asshole..
> *


ribbed for my pleasure :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 26 2011, 10:25 AM~19966232
> *ribbed for my pleasure  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


 :| :nicoderm:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 26 2011, 12:24 PM~19966227
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> but i aint black :wow:
> *


ur dark enough for him


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 26 2011, 12:26 PM~19966236
> *:|  :nicoderm:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 26 2011, 12:24 PM~19966227
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> but i aint black :wow:
> *


thats why you aint get none of these.. at ease..


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Shod! :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i see you all like cheese burgers...lmfao... hope you are enjoying your weekend... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 26 2011, 07:46 PM~19968897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 26 2011, 08:46 PM~19968897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :fool2:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 1 2011, 06:46 PM~19476713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering what happened to this. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 26 2011, 07:46 PM~19968897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: NIIIIIIIIICE!!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 26 2011, 06:51 PM~19968921
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 26 2011, 07:46 PM~19968897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU DO WITH THE BIKE SHOD... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 26 2011, 07:37 PM~19969254
> *CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU DO WITH THE BIKE SHOD... :biggrin:
> *


multi color kandy patterns....yea right :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 26 2011, 10:01 PM~19969376
> *multi color kandy patterns....yea right :biggrin:
> *


Why Not Lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 27 2011, 12:47 AM~19970818
> *Why Not Lol! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 27 2011, 09:29 AM~19971356
> *:uh:
> *


Lol Hi Shod! :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Sun action


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 27 2011, 04:25 PM~19973516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Wow Gorgeous! :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

And then shaded :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 27 2011, 07:32 PM~19974607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 27 2011, 05:38 PM~19974640
> *:fool2: :fool2: :fool2:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 27 2011, 07:54 PM~19974756
> *:wow:
> *


Looks badass snookums!!! :boink:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Feb 27 2011, 03:25 PM~19973516-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING HELLA GOOD, LOVE THE WAY YOU DID THE SHADOW DROPS... PRETTY CREATIVE SHOD... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 27 2011, 07:15 PM~19975373
> *LOOKING HELLA GOOD, LOVE THE WAY YOU DID THE SHADOW DROPS... PRETTY CREATIVE SHOD... :biggrin:
> *


my 1st time shadowing anything.... :happysad: thanx for the props


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 27 2011, 06:13 PM~19974876
> *Looks badass snookums!!! :boink:
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 27 2011, 08:50 PM~19975768
> *my 1st time shadowing anything.... :happysad: thanx for the props
> *


LOOKS REAL GOOOOOD... :biggrin: AND NO WORRIES, THAT'S WHAT FRIENDS ARE FOR... GIVE EACHOTHER PROPS... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 27 2011, 07:56 PM~19975858
> *LOOKS REAL GOOOOOD...  :biggrin:  AND NO WORRIES, THAT'S WHAT FRIENDS ARE FOR... GIVE EACHOTHER PROPS... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 27 2011, 09:50 PM~19975768
> *my 1st time shadowing anything.... :happysad: thanx for the props
> *


are you gonna candy over this or are you done??  looks badass either way!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 27 2011, 08:02 PM~19975967
> *are you gonna candy over this or are you done??    looks badass either way!!
> *


was thinking of doing 2-3 coats of purple kandy over that just to give it a tint ....how say u pal :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 27 2011, 10:04 PM~19976001
> *was thinking of doing 2-3 coats of purple kandy  over that just to give it a tint ....how say u pal :happysad:
> *


y not a diffrent candy color :wow: :wow: but since its a difrrent base it is gonna be a diffrent color anyways. fuck it go for it :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 27 2011, 08:08 PM~19976062
> *y not a diffrent candy color  :wow:  :wow: but since its a difrrent base it is gonna be a diffrent color anyways. fuck it go for it  :biggrin:
> *


your pick....perrsimon,orange,cobalt,oriental,magenta,root beer.... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 27 2011, 10:14 PM~19976121
> *your pick....perrsimon,orange,cobalt,oriental,magenta,root beer.... :biggrin:
> *


wats da 1st one


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 27 2011, 08:20 PM~19976191
> *wats da 1st one
> *












House of Kolor - Urethane Kandys - KK20 Persimmon


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 27 2011, 10:22 PM~19976213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cobalt :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 27 2011, 09:02 PM~19975967
> *are you gonna candy over this or are you done??    looks badass either way!!
> *


???? :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 27 2011, 08:27 PM~19976275
> *cobalt  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: ok....will do


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HOW BOUT VIOLET???


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 27 2011, 08:37 PM~19976377
> *HOW BOUT VIOLET???
> *


dont got violet


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 27 2011, 10:37 PM~19976377
> *HOW BOUT VIOLET???
> *


hey bully he said me not you :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Feb 27 2011, 08:42 PM~19976426
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


sup mick...hows that pedal car coming along :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 27 2011, 08:42 PM~19976429
> *hey bully he said me not you  :uh:
> *


 :0 :drama:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 27 2011, 10:43 PM~19976440
> *:0  :drama:
> *


she gonna fuck me up hno: hno: hno: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Feb 27 2011, 09:42 PM~19976429-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :twak: :twak: NO NEED TO GET JEALOUS COMPA... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 27 2011, 08:48 PM~19976492
> *she gonna fuck me up  hno:  hno:  hno:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


that wont take much...louie said ur the biggest puss around :0


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 27 2011, 10:53 PM~19976565
> *:twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :twak:  :twak: NO NEED TO GET JEALOUS COMPA... :biggrin:
> *


puro pedo :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 27 2011, 10:53 PM~19976572
> *that wont take much...louie said ur the biggest puss around :0
> *


i am what i eat


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

SHOD MIX A SOME RED CANDY WITH A LIL BIT OF THE BLUE, SHOULD GIVE YOU A SOMETHING CLOSE TO VIOLET, AS LONG AS YOU DONT ADD TOO MUCH BLUE...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 27 2011, 08:55 PM~19976584
> *i am what i eat
> *


ur a dick :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 27 2011, 08:55 PM~19976585
> *SHOD MIX A SOME RED CANDY WITH A LIL BIT OF THE BLUE, SHOULD GIVE YOU A SOMETHING CLOSE TO VIOLET, AS LONG AS YOU DONT ADD TOO MUCH BLUE...
> *


 :cheesy: ok will do


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 27 2011, 09:55 PM~19976586
> *ur a dick :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SHOD TE PARTIO EL LA MAIIIS... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 27 2011, 10:55 PM~19976586
> *ur a pussy  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 27 2011, 09:56 PM~19976610
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 27 2011, 08:56 PM~19976610
> *:biggrin:
> *


i see wut u did there pal :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

OK BROS. I GOT TO GO KICK IT WITH MY BOO... SEE YOU ALL TOMORROW... GOOD NIGHT AND GOD BLESS... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO SHOD AND COMPA...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 27 2011, 08:59 PM~19976635
> *OK BROS. I GOT TO GO KICK IT WITH MY BOO... SEE YOU ALL TOMORROW... GOOD NIGHT AND GOD BLESS... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO SHOD AND COMPA...
> *


nite :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

time to play sum Black opps :machinegun: :machinegun: see ya


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 27 2011, 10:01 PM~19976659
> *time to play sum Black opps :machinegun:  :machinegun:  see ya
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 28 2011, 05:58 AM~19978704
> *:uh:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 28 2011, 08:02 AM~19978952
> *:happysad:
> *


lol :biggrin: Bought that game new,and my son broke it :angry:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 28 2011, 08:27 AM~19979372
> *lol :biggrin: Bought that game new,and my son broke it :angry:
> *


Get a new one :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

SUP SHOD... HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A GOOD WEEK BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 28 2011, 02:25 PM~19981588
> *SUP SHOD... HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A GOOD WEEK BRO... :biggrin:
> *


Yup I am ... Bout 2hrs and counting til home time  have a good one


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wave::wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

CYA GUYS LATER ON... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Feb 28 2011, 03:03 PM~19981892-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: hi


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

TUESDAY BUMP... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

iT'S WEDNESDAY, SO HERE IS YOU BUMP TTT... LOL...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 2 2011, 10:47 AM~19997649
> *iT'S WEDNESDAY, SO HERE IS YOU BUMP TTT... LOL...
> *


Thanx for the bump


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

WHAT ARE HOMIES FOR??? :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 2 2011, 01:04 PM~19998432
> *WHAT ARE HOMIES FOR??? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: trick question


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 2 2011, 03:04 PM~19998432
> *WHAT ARE HOMIES FOR??? :biggrin:
> *


to give a helping hand :wow: 
:fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 2 2011, 03:29 PM~19999030
> *to give a helping hand  :wow:
> :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:
> *


 :twak: FOOL, I KNOW YOUR ASS IS TALKING ABOUT SHOD... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT WAS STUPID FUNNY COMPA... GOOD ONE TOO... YOU STILL GOT ME BUSTING THE HELL UP... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 3 2011, 12:45 PM~20007572
> *:twak: FOOL, I KNOW YOUR ASS IS TALKING ABOUT SHOD...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THAT WAS STUPID FUNNY COMPA... GOOD ONE TOO... YOU STILL GOT ME BUSTING THE HELL UP... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 3 2011, 02:11 PM~20007787
> *:uh:
> *


SORRY SHOD IT'S JUST COMPA COMES OUT WITH SOME FUNNY ASS SH*T... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MY BAD.... :happysad:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 3 2011, 01:13 PM~20007814
> *SORRY SHOD IT'S JUST COMPA COMES OUT WITH SOME FUNNY ASS SH*T...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: MY BAD.... :happysad:
> *


He has his moments... He's like turets.. Never know when he's gonna have an outburst of funnies :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 3 2011, 02:21 PM~20007886
> *He has his moments... He's like turets.. Never know when he's gonna have an outburst of funnies :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5: NO SH*T HUH???


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Sup yo, a day off or what?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 3 2011, 03:21 PM~20007886
> *He has his moments... He's like turets.. Never know when he's gonna have an outburst of funnies :cheesy:
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 3 2011, 01:26 PM~20007917
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :h5: NO SH*T HUH???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 3 2011, 01:35 PM~20007981
> *Sup yo, a day off or what?
> *


not til saturday....going back to disneyland :|


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 3 2011, 02:33 PM~20008384
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 27 2011, 07:32 PM~19974607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome Shod!!! I would say Violet Kandy Like Liz Said  :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 3 2011, 09:45 PM~20010821
> *Awesome Shod!!! I would say Violet Kandy Like Liz Said  :biggrin:
> *


But like wit Liz he didn't ask yaw :twak: my boo asked me


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 3 2011, 08:34 PM~20010121
> *:wave:
> *


Hello snookums :boink:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 3 2011, 10:20 PM~20011160
> *But like wit Liz he didn't ask yaw :twak: my boo asked me
> *


And! So What we are giving him our Opinions! :tongue:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 3 2011, 10:25 PM~20011202
> *And! So What we are giving him our Opinions! :tongue:
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 3 2011, 09:20 PM~20011160-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU TELL HIM BRAT... LAST I REMEMBER STILL A FREE COUNTRY... JEALOUS ASS COMPA, DON'T WANT US TO INFLUENCE HIS BOO...


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 4 2011, 12:05 AM~20011778
> *:twak: NOW WHY YOU GOT TO BULLY POOR BRAT FOR??? :scrutinize: YOU SHOULD KNOW US GIRLS ARE FULL OF OPINIONS... LOL... A COUPLE OF OTHER THINGS TOO, BUT OPINIONS ARE TOP OF OUR THINGS TO SHARE... LOL...
> YOU TELL HIM BRAT... LAST I REMEMBER STILL A FREE COUNTRY... JEALOUS ASS COMPA, DON'T WANT US TO INFLUENCE HIS BOO...
> *


bully me :uh: i learn from da best


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 3 2011, 11:40 PM~20012094
> *bully me  :uh:  i learn from da best
> *


 :0 PEOPLE GONNA THINK I AM A BIG MEANIE... :twak: TAKE THAT BACK... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 3 2011, 10:40 PM~20012094-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 4 2011, 12:53 AM~20012487
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:h5: :h5: CAN'T HAVE COMPA SPREADING RUMORS THAT I AM MEAN... :squint: :squint: (RIGHT COMPA???)


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 3 2011, 11:57 PM~20012503
> *:h5:  :h5: CAN'T HAVE COMPA SPREADING RUMORS THAT I AM MEAN... :squint:  :squint: (RIGHT COMPA???)
> *


Yeah, you should have another jacket that says.....JKR on the back! 


*Just Keeping it Real!*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 4 2011, 12:59 AM~20012513
> *Yeah, you should have another jacket that says.....JKR on the back!
> Just Keeping it Real!
> *


FOR REAL HUH??? OK I AM A LIL BIT OF A BULLY... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: JUST A LIL I SWEAR... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Wut did I miss :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 4 2011, 01:57 AM~20012503
> *:h5:  :h5: CAN'T HAVE COMPA SPREADING RUMORS THAT I AM MEAN... :squint:  :squint: (RIGHT COMPA???)
> *


 damn bully!!! MALA!!!!!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Ummm yea bout that :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 4 2011, 02:28 PM~20015273
> *Ummm yea bout that :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 4 2011, 12:31 PM~20015290
> *:wow:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 4 2011, 02:41 PM~20015364
> *:wow:
> *


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 4 2011, 01:09 PM~20015568
> *:fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 4 2011, 03:42 PM~20015740
> *
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Mar 4 2011, 09:14 AM~20013887-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: SO DID YOU LISTEN TO YOUR BOO???


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 4 2011, 04:18 PM~20015937
> *NOTHING, YOU DIDN'T MISS ME BULLING SPOCK FOR BULLING BRAT,FOR GIVING YOU OUR OPINIONS...  :biggrin:
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow: SO DID YOU LISTEN TO YOUR BOO???
> *


hey bully :uh: he better or he aint gettin no deeek :angry:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

bigshod,Mar 4 2011, 12:28 PM~20015273]
Ummm yea bout that :uh: 











*Hmmmm Look at this guy... picking up on a few tricks.... *:biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 4 2011, 05:52 PM~20016526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*OMGSHCA! * :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 4 2011, 03:20 PM~20015944-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 4 2011, 06:10 PM~20016602
> *WHY YOU GOTTA PLAY DIRTY FOO??? CHEATER...
> *


Cause he loves my cock like a fat boy likes cake :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 4 2011, 09:33 PM~20018443
> *Cause he loves my cock like a fat boy likes cake :biggrin:
> *


weannie... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hi shod...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 4 2011, 10:34 PM~20019071
> *weannie... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: hi shod...
> *


SHOD COMPA IS STILL TRYING TO BOINK ON BRAT... I AINT ONE TO GOSSIP, SO YOU AINT HEARD THAT FROM ME... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 5 2011, 12:24 AM~20019566
> *SHOD COMPA IS STILL TRYING TO BOINK ON BRAT... I AINT ONE TO GOSSIP, SO YOU AINT HEARD THAT FROM ME... :biggrin:
> *


Yeah Shod Get Him Lmao! 
:roflmao: 

Hi Shod! :wave:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 5 2011, 12:24 AM~20019566
> *SHOD COMPA IS STILL TRYING TO BOINK ON BRAT... I AINT ONE TO GOSSIP, SO YOU AINT HEARD THAT FROM ME... :biggrin:
> *


WELL COMADRE I AINT ONE TO GOSSIP EITHER BUT UMM DONT SAY SHIT. BRATT BEEN TRYIN TO BOINK ME BUT DONT SAY SHIT I TOLD HER I WOULDNT SAY NADA  BUT MAN SHE WANTS ME BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD :uh:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

shod's gonna be close to my hood tomorrow........ :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 4 2011, 11:33 PM~20019641
> *WELL COMADRE I AINT ONE TO GOSSIP EITHER BUT UMM DONT SAY SHIT. BRATT BEEN TRYIN TO BOINK ME BUT DONT SAY SHIT I TOLD HER I WOULDNT SAY NADA    BUT MAN SHE WANTS ME BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD  :uh:
> *


MUST BE BY MEANS OF PM I ASSUME, WELL SINCE WE ARE NOT GOSSIPING, I HEARD SHOD IS TIRED OF YOUR CHEATING ASS AND IS GOING FOR MICKY MOUSE FOO... :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: BETTER STR8TEN UP...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 5 2011, 12:33 AM~20019641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 4 2011, 11:46 PM~20019773
> *What did you turn into a Sheep Now cuz I Sure as Hell Won't Do You or any Animals!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OH SNAP SHE MANNED UP ON US...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 5 2011, 12:52 AM~20019829
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: OH SNAP SHE MANNED UP ON US...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 5 2011, 12:02 AM~20019908
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Mar 5 2011, 12:34 AM~20019657-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MAN FUCK DAT NUKKA!! I DONT CARES :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 12:07 AM~20019950
> *SO U ARE GONNA SHC  :wow:
> MAN FUCK DAT NUKKA!! I DONT CARES  :uh:
> *


IS THAT WHY YOU :tears: OR IS IT DUST IN YOUR EYES FOO???


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 4 2011, 11:07 PM~20019950
> *SO U ARE GONNA SHC  :wow:
> 
> *


Sniff Her Cunt...? :dunno:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 5 2011, 12:16 AM~20020032
> *Sniff Her Cunt...? :dunno:
> *


 :uh: :uh: MARK WALK IN TO THE LIGHT BRO... WALK INTO THE LIGHT... :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

GOOD NIGHT SHOD, YOU MISSED PLENTY OF LAUGHS TODAY... HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A GREAT TIME AT DISNEYLAND BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 5 2011, 12:35 AM~20020156
> *GOOD NIGHT SHOD, YOU MISSED PLENTY OF LAUGHS TODAY... HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A GREAT TIME AT DISNEYLAND BRO... :biggrin:
> *


FUCKER :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Mar 5 2011, 06:59 PM~20024285
> *FUCKER :biggrin:
> *


spock would have loved it....it was the high school cheerleading championship thier :0


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 12:48 AM~20025645
> *spock would have loved it....it was the high school cheerleading championship thier :0
> *


hold up nukka!! i aint no pedo  










































































plus cheerleaders are skinny bisshes i like meat on my woman :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: warm up at 150 max out at about 220 :wow: all titty too :wow: :wow: kinda like you snookums


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 10:51 PM~20025658
> *hold up nukka!! i aint no pedo
> plus cheerleaders are skinny bisshes i like meat on my woman  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  warm up at 150 max out at about 220  :wow:  all titty too  :wow:  :wow:  kinda like you snookums
> *


 :cheesy: i knew it :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 12:53 AM~20025668
> *:cheesy: i knew it :biggrin:
> *


of course you know that :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Mar 5 2011, 11:48 PM~20025645-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 10:56 PM~20025687
> *of course you know that  :uh:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 6 2011, 12:48 AM~20025935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I THINK IT IS FUNNIER THE SECOND TIME AROUND...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 5 2011, 11:49 PM~20025943
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I THINK IT IS FUNNIER THE SECONT TIME AROUND...
> *


me too :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 01:52 AM~20025955
> *me too :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Not mee


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Mar 6 2011, 12:52 AM~20025955-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE TYPO FOO... A QUELA CONTIGO... :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 6 2011, 01:48 AM~20025935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

lol


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 6 2011, 02:36 AM~20026243
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Mar 6 2011, 06:03 AM~20026423
> *lol
> *


sup joe.....when are u sending parts for me to paint :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 02:56 PM~20028615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SEE HOW GOOD VIOLET WENT WITH THE COLOR SCHEME... :biggrin: :h5: :h5: 




















:tongue: COMPA... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 6 2011, 02:05 PM~20028662
> *SEE HOW GOOD VIOLET WENT WITH THE COLOR SCHEME... :biggrin:  :h5:  :h5:
> :tongue: COMPA...  :biggrin:
> *


is that violet :wow: :wow: i mixed purple,brandywine,green kk

:happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 03:13 PM~20028709
> *is that violet :wow:  :wow:  i mixed purple,brandywine,green kk
> 
> :happysad:
> *


IT'S OK SHOD I WON'T TELL COMPA... I AINT ONE TO GOSSIP...  :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 6 2011, 02:20 PM~20028755
> *IT'S  OK  SHOD I WON'T TELL COMPA... I AINT ONE TO GOSSIP...   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 03:23 PM~20028770
> *
> *


 :h5:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 6 2011, 02:24 PM~20028774
> *:h5:
> *


gotta do sum leafing now then clear brb :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 03:56 PM~20028615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You becoming an disobedient bissh :twak: :twak: that don't look cobalt!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Mar 6 2011, 04:05 PM~20028662-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Mar 6 2011, 03:25 PM~20028787-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 03:41 PM~20029248
> *You becoming an disobedient bissh :twak: :twak: that don't look cobalt!!
> *


i took a shower :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 05:07 PM~20029455
> *i took a shower :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: way to distract him...hahahaha


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 03:56 PM~20028615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Nice Shod!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 06:07 PM~20029455
> *i took a shower :uh:
> *


:fool2: :fool2: 



































Hey that's cheating :burn:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 05:03 PM~20029792
> *:fool2: :fool2:
> Hey that's cheating :burn:
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 08:04 PM~20030224
> *
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Mar 6 2011, 05:38 PM~20029658-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

whoa :wow:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

bigshod,Mar 6 2011, 01:56 PM~20028615]








:wow:




Update nukka! Update! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 8 2011, 09:33 AM~20041778
> *bigshod,Mar 6 2011, 01:56 PM~20028615]
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH WHAT MARK SAID...LMAO... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE... :biggrin: TTT FOR YOU BRO...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Shod! :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Shod! :wave:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

repost :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 10 2011, 09:03 PM~20063667
> *repost :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Mar 10 2011, 07:16 PM~20063180-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: x2


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

sparklefx


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 10 2011, 10:51 PM~20064060
> *sparklefx
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 10 2011, 09:06 PM~20064247
> *
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 10 2011, 11:10 PM~20064301
> *
> *


 :biggrin: naw jk great job snookums :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

:twak: :twak: THAT'S FOR YOU AND COMPA... OH AND HAPPY FRIDAY FOCKERS...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Tgif


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 11 2011, 11:43 AM~20068092
> *Tgif
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: friday boogie...


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 11 2011, 01:52 PM~20069238
> *
> *


hey c-dro...why so pissed :happysad:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 11 2011, 07:12 PM~20071037
> *hey c-dro...why so pissed :happysad:
> *


cause the days still aren't long enough.. need to get more work done... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 11 2011, 06:42 PM~20071187
> *cause the days still aren't long enough.. need to get more work done... :biggrin:
> *


Bring me sum work


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 12 2011, 11:55 AM~20075168
> *Bring me sum work
> *


come by I'll find something for you to do... (maybe ****) :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 12 2011, 02:39 PM~20076287
> *come by I'll find something for you to do... (maybe ****) :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

then i removed all tape and cleared :wow: :wow: 




































a little video



:happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 12 2011, 08:17 PM~20077670
> *
> then i removed all tape and cleared :wow:  :wow:
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: LOOKING GOOD FOO... GREAT JOB... PRETTY COOL COMBO... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 12 2011, 07:51 PM~20077919
> *:wow:  :wow: LOOKING GOOD FOO... GREAT JOB... PRETTY COOL COMBO... :biggrin:
> *


thnx :happysad: i think


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 12 2011, 07:51 PM~20077919
> *:wow:  :wow: LOOKING GOOD FOO... GREAT JOB... PRETTY COOL COMBO... :biggrin:
> *


X2 Spock you better step up yo game!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 12 2011, 08:29 PM~20078197
> *X2 Spock you better step up yo game!
> *


 :uh: that mean i win :happysad: that pound of flake :wow: :wow:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 12 2011, 08:35 PM~20078243
> *:uh: that mean i win :happysad: that pound of flake :wow:  :wow:
> *


Do I get da bike? :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 12 2011, 08:36 PM~20078252
> *Do I get da bike?  :biggrin:  :yes:
> *


 :|


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 12 2011, 09:17 PM~20077670
> *
> then i removed all tape and cleared :wow:  :wow: </span>
> 
> ...



<span style=\'colorurple\'>Wow Shod that Looks Amazing! Love Love Love It! :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 12 2011, 10:36 PM~20078252
> *Do I get da bike?  :biggrin:  :yes:
> *


No the Bike is for ME why do you think there is Soo Much Purple in it!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 12 2011, 09:17 PM~20077670
> *
> then i removed all tape and cleared :wow:  :wow:
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 12 2011, 10:04 PM~20078889
> *No the Bike is for ME why do you think there is Soo Much Purple in it!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 12 2011, 11:22 PM~20079270
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

MONDAY BUMP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 14 2011, 09:09 AM~20087454
> *MONDAY BUMP!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Good morning


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 14 2011, 09:40 AM~20087717
> *Good morning
> *


Sup shod...:wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 14 2011, 09:58 AM~20087859
> *Sup shod...:wave:
> *


Mark.... How goes it !!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Mar 14 2011, 10:40 AM~20087717-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUP GUYS... HOPE YOU GUYS ARE HAVING A GREAT MONDAY...


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD BRO


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Mar 14 2011, 12:50 PM~20088985
> *LOOKIN GOOD BRO
> *


thanx....hows that ride coming along :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 13 2011, 09:20 AM~20080073
> *:uh:
> *


i liked it bissh!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 14 2011, 05:54 PM~20091413
> *i liked it bissh!!
> *


i like u :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 14 2011, 06:54 PM~20091413-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 14 2011, 08:06 PM~20091553
> *i like u :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: 

































































WAIT WHAT!! YOU SAID U LOVED ME


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 14 2011, 07:23 PM~20092393
> *:biggrin:
> WAIT WHAT!! YOU SAID U LOVED ME
> *


it sounds like that when i got u by the ears :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 14 2011, 09:26 PM~20092435
> *it sounds like that when i got u by the ears :uh:
> *


 :burn: :burn: :burn: OK NOW UR UP BY ONE :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 14 2011, 07:29 PM~20092472
> *:burn:  :burn:  :burn: OK NOW UR UP BY ONE  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


swut she sed :roflmao: 























































































:wow: wait wut :burn:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 14 2011, 09:31 PM~20092501
> *swut she sed :roflmao:
> :wow: wait wut  :burn:
> *


ok we even again since it was a self ownage :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 14 2011, 07:32 PM~20092511
> *ok we even again since it was a self ownage  :biggrin:
> *


selfownage only counts if u own urself but not like slavery day ownage but if the horse race two lammas and beat the dog to the store to pick up the smurfs  so fock u


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 14 2011, 09:34 PM~20092534
> *selfownage only counts if u own urself but not like slavery day ownage but if the horse race two lammas and beat the dog to the store to pick up the smurfs   so fock u
> *


ok now thats 2 fails in row im now up by 3 for you being stupid :twak: :twak:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 14 2011, 07:36 PM~20092559
> *ok now thats 2 fails in  row im now up by 3 for you being stupid  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 14 2011, 04:51 PM~20090776
> *thanx....hows that ride coming along :biggrin:
> *


ITS MOVING GETTING READY TO SPRAY IT SOON :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Mar 15 2011, 10:41 AM~20097002
> *ITS MOVING GETTING READY TO SPRAY IT SOON  :biggrin:
> *


Get down homie :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

final clear...next cut and buff :uh: :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Mar 13 2011, 09:19 AM~20080070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<span style=\'colorurple\'>I Want to See My Bike in the Sun Please! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 15 2011, 07:03 PM~20100942
> *I Want to See My Bike in the Sun Please! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


thursday :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 15 2011, 09:08 PM~20101013
> *thursday :happysad:
> *


K! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 15 2011, 07:14 PM~20101090
> *K! :biggrin:
> *


i wanna buff it out first before i take pic in sun :wow: u wanna watch me buff it again :happysad:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: bigshod, DETONATER, DVNRDGRS

hi :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 15 2011, 09:18 PM~20101138
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: bigshod, DETONATER, elspock84
> ,DVNRDGRS
> ...


 :|


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 15 2011, 07:20 PM~20101161
> *:|
> *


 :ninja:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 15 2011, 09:16 PM~20101113
> *i wanna buff it out first before i take pic in sun :wow: u wanna watch me buff it again :happysad:
> *


Umm is that a Trick/Naughty Question? Lol! :happysad:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 15 2011, 07:22 PM~20101190
> *Umm is that a Trick/Naughty Question? Lol! :happysad:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 15 2011, 07:20 PM~20101161
> *:|
> *


So I heard spock, you really aren't hurt you went in for a sex change.... Went in a Man and came out a women.... Shod sent me the pic of before and after...:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 15 2011, 07:24 PM~20101219
> *So I heard spock, you really aren't hurt you went in for a sex change.... Went in a Man and came out a women.... Shod sent me the pic of before and after...:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


it was this one

:cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 15 2011, 07:28 PM~20101275
> *it was this one
> 
> :cheesy:
> ...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Mar 15 2011, 09:24 PM~20101219-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 15 2011, 09:24 PM~20101219
> *So I heard spock, you really aren't hurt you went in for a sex change.... Went in a Man and came out a women.... Shod sent me the pic of before and after...:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


so i hear you and shod are next in line :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 15 2011, 07:38 PM~20101361
> *so i hear you and shod are next in line  :0
> 
> 
> ...


-1 for u :uh:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 15 2011, 06:43 PM~20100179
> *final clear...next cut and buff :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 15 2011, 08:16 PM~20101113
> *i wanna buff it out first before i take pic in sun :wow: u wanna watch me buff it again :happysad:
> *


SPOCK SHOD IS TALKING BEHIND YOUR BACK AGAIN...
































OH BY THE WAY SHOD... LOVE THE BIKE... BUT NEED TO TAKE PICS IN THE SUN ... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

DAMN DID YOU GUYS HEAR THAT PIN DROP??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 16 2011, 11:30 PM~20110842
> *DAMN DID YOU GUYS HEAR THAT PIN DROP??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shod can hear but his mouf and hands are busy on my cawk :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 16 2011, 10:58 PM~20111059
> *shod can hear but his mouf and hands are busy on my cawk  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:
> *


STOP BEING SUCH A GAYO FOO... ALWAYS SPANKING THE MONKEY... WHAT DID THE POOR MONKEY EVER DO TO YOU???AHAHAHAHAHA... COCHINO ESO SE HACE IN PRIVATE...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 17 2011, 12:01 AM~20111086
> *STOP BEING SUCH A GAYO FOO... ALWAYS SPANKING THE MONKEY... WHAT DID THE POOR MONKEY EVER DO TO YOU???AHAHAHAHAHA... COCHINO ESO SE HACE IN PRIVATE...
> *


i am in private :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 16 2011, 11:07 PM~20111125
> *i am in private  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: PINCHE COMPA NO TE AGUANTAS... GOOD NIGHT COMPA AND SHOD... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

so i started off today with the good ol' 1,2,3(CDC saying) for cutting  heres a pic after the 3000


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

heres a video of after buffed hope u guys like
:happysad:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

and a little pix of one of the rims on :uh:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

bigshod,Mar 17 2011, 07:09 PM~20117466]
and a little pix of one of the rims on :uh: 










:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 17 2011, 07:11 PM~20117485
> * :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :uh: i know it looks fucked up


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 17 2011, 07:14 PM~20117532
> *:uh: i know it looks fucked up
> *


what, Looks bad ass to me... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 17 2011, 07:48 PM~20117839
> *what, Looks bad ass to me... :biggrin:
> *


oh :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 17 2011, 10:09 PM~20117466
> *and a little pix of one of the rims on :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Rims???? I only see one :twak: false advertisement :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 17 2011, 10:48 PM~20117839
> *what, Looks bad ass to me... :biggrin:
> *


X2 even though it only has 1 rim.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 17 2011, 07:59 PM~20117965
> *Rims???? I only see one :twak: false advertisement :uh:
> *


it says one of the rims stooopid :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 17 2011, 11:10 PM~20118105
> *it says one of the rims stooopid :uh:
> *


I'm not stoopid  I'm ignorant :happysad: 

































Fuck!!!! :burn:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

+2 for you :squint:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 17 2011, 08:14 PM~20118151
> *I'm not stoopid  I'm ignorant :happysad:
> Fuck!!!! :burn:
> *












:uh: :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 17 2011, 11:18 PM~20118200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey fah q jew I no *******


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 17 2011, 08:20 PM~20118227
> *Hey fah q jew I no *******
> *


u sed ur not stoopid ur an immagrent :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 17 2011, 11:22 PM~20118239
> *u sed ur not stoopid ur an immagrent :wow:
> *


I said ignorant :twak: looks like neither one of us knows how to read tonight :burn:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 17 2011, 08:26 PM~20118294
> *I said ignorant :twak: looks like neither one of us knows how to read tonight :burn:
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 17 2011, 11:29 PM~20118323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 17 2011, 08:32 PM~20118356
> *:h5:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 17 2011, 08:05 PM~20117414
> *and a little pix of one of the rims on :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS GREAT SHOD... LOVE THE COLORS... SPECIALLY THE ONE THAT IS LIKE VIOLET... :biggrin: 

















OH AND JEW GUYS ARE FOOLS.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

My road dog









:cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 18 2011, 12:38 PM~20121712
> *My road dog
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Mar 17 2011, 09:05 PM~20117414-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<span style=\'colorurple\'> :cheesy: Aww I Like your Puppy(I know it's a Dog but All dogs n pups are Puppys to Me Lol) :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 18 2011, 10:38 AM~20121712
> *My road dog
> 
> 
> ...


looks just like you...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 18 2011, 06:30 PM~20124976
> *looks just like you...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 18 2011, 10:38 AM~20121712
> *My road dog
> 
> 
> ...


AWWW. HE IS A CUTE ROLL DOG...
:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 19 2011, 11:58 AM~20129255
> *AWWW. HE IS A CUTE ROLL DOG...
> :biggrin:
> *


Yup yuP


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

how much would you charge for a paint job like that on a schwinn located here in Bakersfield


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Sup bish watts good :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 20 2011, 08:25 AM~20134021
> *Sup bish watts good  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 20 2011, 09:29 AM~20134044
> *:uh:
> *


 :|


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 20 2011, 08:31 AM~20134053
> *:|
> *


all last night i put up a game plan to start truck....fuckin weather


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 20 2011, 09:38 AM~20134092
> *all last night i put up  a game plan to start truck....fuckin weather
> *


what you expect living in the middle of corn fields


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 20 2011, 08:53 AM~20134203
> *what you expect living in the middle of corn fields
> *


 :uh: wuh....corn fields :uh: :uh:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 20 2011, 10:13 AM~20134320
> *:uh: wuh....corn fields :uh:  :uh:
> *


ok ok ok, grapes, almonds, wheat, lettus, strawberrys, etc..


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 20 2011, 09:42 AM~20134455
> *ok ok ok, grapes, almonds, wheat, lettus, strawberrys, etc..
> *


 :cheesy: where


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 20 2011, 10:42 AM~20134455
> *ok ok ok, grapes, almonds, wheat, lettus, strawberrys, etc..
> *


MAN FOR SOME REASON NOW I AM HUNGRY??? HEY SHOD... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 20 2011, 10:03 AM~20134544
> *MAN FOR SOME REASON NOW I AM HUNGRY??? HEY SHOD... :biggrin:
> *


hello


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 20 2011, 11:09 AM~20134569
> *hello
> *


waiting to see the bike all assembled foo... where the pix??? lol... :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 20 2011, 12:04 PM~20135164
> *waiting to see the bike all assembled foo... where the pix??? lol...  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


uhhhhhh....i need parts :uh:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

nice work bro


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 20 2011, 11:42 AM~20134455
> *ok ok ok, grapes, almonds, wheat, lettus, strawberrys, etc..
> *


Yummy!



Hi Shod! :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED+Mar 20 2011, 01:01 PM~20135430-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wut up brat-tat-tat-tat :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 20 2011, 12:46 PM~20134472
> *:cheesy: where
> *


in my pants :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 20 2011, 03:03 PM~20136106
> *in my pants  :wow:
> *


thats called the clit :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 20 2011, 03:31 PM~20135583
> * thanx
> wut up brat-tat-tat-tat :biggrin:
> *


Nothing Much Just a Lazy Sunday and you? :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 20 2011, 06:06 PM~20136130
> *thats called the clit :wow:
> *


no its just small like that :happysad:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 20 2011, 03:33 PM~20136288
> *no its just small like that  :happysad:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 20 2011, 03:29 PM~20136260
> *Nothing Much Just a Lazy Sunday and you? :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


how was that car show :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 20 2011, 08:41 PM~20137417
> *:burn:
> *


wahahah +1 for me :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 20 2011, 07:28 PM~20138482
> *wahahah +1 for me  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

wahahah +100! for being me... hahahahahaaaa :biggrin: SUCKAS!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Mar 20 2011, 07:41 PM~20137430-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 20 2011, 11:15 PM~20139034
> *wahahah +100! for being me... hahahahahaaaa :biggrin: SUCKAS!
> *


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 20 2011, 09:39 PM~20139262
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 20 2011, 10:04 PM~20139519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:nono: *Mine have been specially prepaired for your enjoyment spock...* :cheesy: 









*
So I think thats +101 for me* :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 21 2011, 12:09 AM~20139574
> *:nono:  Mine have been specially prepaired for your enjoyment spock... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: you gonna make shod thirsty :uh: :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 20 2011, 09:09 PM~20139574
> *:nono:  Mine have been specially prepaired for your enjoyment spock... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


That looks good I'm thirsty now :happysad:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:0 BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMP


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 21 2011, 01:03 PM~20143580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome Jeff and thanx for the bump... Now show her rump :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

F U AND COMPA!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 21 2011, 11:36 PM~20147524
> *F U AND MARK!!!   :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 21 2011, 10:12 PM~20147972
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Why you starting Rumors for foo... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 22 2011, 12:15 AM~20148004
> *FUCK THEM NUKKAS foo... :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: IM TELLIN!!! :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 21 2011, 10:27 PM~20148095
> *:wow: IM TELLIN!!!  :0
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT NUKKA??? LMAO...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 21 2011, 08:36 PM~20147524
> *F U AND COMPA!!!   :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

WHAT'S UP MR. SHOD??? ANY UPDATES??? WELL HOPE MONDAY WAS A GOOD START OF THE WEEK FOR YOU, I KNOW IT HAS BEEN FOR ME... TTT...


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 23 2011, 12:44 AM~20157673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey shod i told you to give me back my shirt bish!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 23 2011, 07:34 AM~20159146
> *hey shod i told you to give me back my shirt bish!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 





















WHAT'S UP SHOD... HOPE YOUR WEEK IS GOING WELL...


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

I see you needed some lovin because you were on the second page.. :fool2:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 24 2011, 06:47 PM~20173175
> *I see you needed some lovin because you were on the second page..  :fool2:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 17 2011, 08:09 PM~20117466
> *and a little pix of one of the rims on :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

IT'S FRIDAY NUKKA!!! LMAO... HAVE A GREAQT WEEKEND SHOD...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Shod! :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Wut up everyone


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 26 2011, 12:10 PM~20186018
> *Wut up everyone
> *


Spock said he felt your heart beat... :wow: throbbing :roflmao:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 26 2011, 12:10 PM~20186018
> *Wut up everyone
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 26 2011, 12:07 PM~20186389
> *Spock said he felt your heart beat...  :wow: throbbing  :roflmao:
> *


he can from his Jaws


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 26 2011, 01:40 PM~20186917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 26 2011, 03:07 PM~20186389
> *Spock said he felt your heart beat...  :wow: throbbing  :roflmao:
> *


:happysad:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 26 2011, 10:38 PM~20190185
> *:happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttb :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 27 2011, 09:19 AM~20192256
> *:fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:
> *


Wut up Brenda ... U havin my baby


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 27 2011, 12:22 PM~20192274
> *Wut up Brenda ... U havin my baby
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 27 2011, 09:23 AM~20192286
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


Wut u doing this nice fine Sunday ...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 27 2011, 12:35 PM~20192389
> *Wut u doing this nice fine Sunday ...
> *


im at work right now . but we close in 15min :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 27 2011, 09:41 AM~20192445
> *im at work right now . but we close in 15min  :biggrin:
> *


Me too ... But we never close :angry:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 27 2011, 10:22 AM~20192274
> *Wut up Brenda ... U havin my baby
> *


U finally found your cock...:rofl:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 27 2011, 10:53 AM~20192528
> *Me too ... But we never close :angry:
> *


Jack in the box must put Alot of stress on you... :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Mar 27 2011, 09:54 PM~20198212
> *Jack in the box must put Alot of stress on you... :uh:
> *


as long as they keep paying me my 40 an hour i will flip burgers all day


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:fool2: :squint: :fool2: :squint: :fool2:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 28 2011, 01:53 PM~20202475
> *:fool2: :squint: :fool2: :squint: :fool2:
> *


Hi pal


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY SHOD... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 28 2011, 06:38 PM~20203357
> *Hi pal
> *


Hola amigo :boink:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 28 2011, 03:39 PM~20203369
> *HEY SHOD... :biggrin:
> *


hows everything at da shop :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 28 2011, 07:02 PM~20205300
> *Hola amigo :boink:
> *


wut it dew buddy..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 28 2011, 10:14 PM~20205395
> *wut it dew buddy..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nada just chilling at da crib too fucking cold to paint and im out of clear coat also! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 28 2011, 07:31 PM~20205579
> *nada just chilling at da crib too fucking cold to paint and im out of clear coat also!  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


u got any pix of the lazer green ..i shot sum test panels 2nite with candy gold over it looks bad but i think it needs more green :wow:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 28 2011, 08:38 PM~20205684
> *u got any pix of the lazer green ..i shot sum test panels 2nite with candy gold over it looks bad but i think it needs more green :wow:
> *


What color base did you use?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Mar 28 2011, 10:38 PM~20205684-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Do u know if .015 will work with intercoat homie?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 28 2011, 11:51 PM~20206448
> *Do u know if .015 will work with intercoat homie?
> *


yup it should work just fine


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 28 2011, 09:25 PM~20206812
> *yup it should work just fine
> *


Yup x2


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 28 2011, 08:00 PM~20205896
> *What color base did you use?
> *


Silver base


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

Shod.. Have you shoot any of the FIRE RED yet? If so do you have a pic. I just ordered a Lb. :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@Mar 29 2011, 09:40 AM~20209818
> *Shod..  Have you shoot any of the FIRE RED yet?  If so do you have a pic. I just ordered a Lb.  :wow:
> *


No not yet but I have sum also , waiting on a project to use it ... Bring ur ride I will shoot it ... Jus around corner down the street :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 29 2011, 09:14 AM~20209529
> *:wave:
> *


Wut up :cheesy:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 29 2011, 05:09 PM~20211165
> *No not yet but I have sum also , waiting on a project to use it ... Bring ur ride I will shoot it ... Jus around corner down the street :cheesy:
> *



You got jokes. If I could get my car to Cali I woulda just bought a Cali car from jump street.. LOL


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@Mar 29 2011, 04:30 PM~20212536
> *You got jokes. If I could get my car to Cali I woulda just bought a Cali car from jump street..  LOL
> *


 :|


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

just a small project im doing for a homie...



















silver base










Lazer Yellow and green(sparklefx) and pegan goldkandy over 











video

more to come on this project   :wow:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 29 2011, 08:40 PM~20214232
> *just a small project im doing for a homie...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 29 2011, 07:53 PM~20214338
> *:0
> *


u can see the lazer green real good in the sun....great product pal :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 29 2011, 08:55 PM~20214353
> *u can see the lazer green real good in the sun....great product pal :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sup Shod...... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Wut up


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 29 2011, 10:40 PM~20214232
> *just a small project im doing for a homie...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 30 2011, 09:47 AM~20218317
> *:wow:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 30 2011, 12:48 PM~20218322
> *:happysad:
> *


can you get a better video fucker :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 30 2011, 09:51 AM~20218353
> *can you get a better video fucker  :uh:
> *


I know I watched and I said the same thing ...  sorry this ipone4 shoots video for shit


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 30 2011, 12:53 PM~20218367
> *I know I watched and I said the same thing ...    sorry this ipone4 shoots video for shit
> *


well didnt ur dumbass get a new camera for xmas :uh: pendejo :twak: :twak:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 25 2010, 10:16 AM~19417094
> *hold on hold on...i think santa brought me a camera :cheesy:*


 :uh: :uh: :uh: bullshit


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 29 2011, 08:40 PM~20214232
> *just a small project im doing for a homie...
> 
> 
> ...


OOOO NIIICE, I TOLD ON YOU ALREADY... SNEAKY SNUKOOMS... LMAO...  :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 30 2011, 09:59 AM~20218406
> *well didnt ur dumbass get a new camera for xmas  :uh:  pendejo  :twak:  :twak:
> *


My son used it as a bOat in the tub :angry:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 30 2011, 02:37 PM~20219204
> *My son used it as a bOat in the tub :angry:
> *


Ummm did u not get a warranty?? :twak: my stupid ass vieja threw mine in da washer. Guess she wanted to clean up da dirty pics :uh: but since I AM SMART I got accidental warranty and I was given a brand new camera :h5: oh and it was da new model since mine was outdated


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 30 2011, 12:26 PM~20219564
> *Ummm did u not get a warranty?? :twak:  my stupid ass vieja threw mine in da washer. Guess she wanted to clean up da dirty pics :uh:  but since I AM SMART I got accidental warranty and I was given a brand new camera :h5:  oh and it was da new model since mine was outdated
> *


No warranty on on accidental sinkage of boat ... Work gave us new phones so I just use that for now :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 30 2011, 05:16 PM~20220435
> *No warranty on on accidental sinkage of boat ... Work gave us new phones so I just use that for now :happysad:
> *


where did you buy da camera walmart??? shit i got mines at bestbuy and i can throw it at you and break it while we have wild :boink: :boink: and i still get a new one :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 30 2011, 03:16 PM~20220435
> *No warranty on on accidental sinkage of boat ... Work gave us new phones so I just use that for now :happysad:
> *


Jack in the box given there burger flippers phones now...!! :wow:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 29 2011, 08:40 PM~20214232
> *just a small project im doing for a homie...
> 
> 
> ...


I hope he's not pAyin u for it I'd want my money back... :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Mar 30 2011, 04:38 PM~20221630
> *I hope he's not pAyin u for it I'd want my money back... :uh:  :cheesy:
> *


I wouldn't take ur piece of shit car anyways


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 30 2011, 02:31 PM~20220580
> *where did you buy da camera walmart???  shit i got mines at bestbuy and i can throw it at you and break it while we have wild  :boink:  :boink: and i still get a new one  :biggrin:
> *


Yup... It worked good. That's next purchase gotta put in more hours at jack in da box..


----------



## ~REGALMAN661~ (Jan 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 30 2011, 05:25 PM~20222040
> *I wouldn't take ur piece of shit car anyways
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~REGALMAN661~_@Mar 30 2011, 06:03 PM~20222359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why the back up acct... u get banned for sukkin cak again :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Yaw need to fuck and get it over wit :uh: 
































Pm da pics :fool2:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 30 2011, 07:23 PM~20223283
> *Yaw need to fuck and get it over wit :uh:
> Pm da pics :fool2:
> *


Pm sent louie :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 30 2011, 10:34 PM~20223402
> *Pm sent louie :happysad:
> *


Wut bout me bisssh!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 30 2011, 08:07 PM~20223835
> *Wut bout me bisssh!
> *


 :uh: jus sent to ur phone


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 30 2011, 11:19 PM~20223227
> *why the back up acct... u get banned for sukkin off kak again :biggrin:
> *


:wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 30 2011, 09:11 PM~20223886
> *:wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 30 2011, 11:09 PM~20223849
> *:uh: jus sent to ur phone
> *


Jew no having my numer


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 30 2011, 08:19 PM~20223227
> *why the back up acct... u get banned for sukkin cak again :biggrin:
> *


What u talkin about Willis :scrutinize:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Mar 31 2011, 07:09 AM~20226530
> *What u talkin about Willis :scrutinize:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 31 2011, 08:28 AM~20226655
> *:wow:
> *


 :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

Q-VO SHOD... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

IT'S SATURDAY... HOPE YOU ARE HAVING FUN WITH THOSE PANELS... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 2 2011, 12:11 PM~20242947
> *IT'S SATURDAY... HOPE YOU ARE HAVING FUN WITH THOSE PANELS... :biggrin:
> *


No... Not today , Workin all weekend again   :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 2 2011, 01:15 PM~20242968
> *No... Not today , Workin all weekend again     :happysad:
> *


EWWWWWW... THE WEEKEND??? THAT SUCKS.... :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 2 2011, 12:17 PM~20242979
> *EWWWWWW... THE WEEKEND??? THAT SUCKS.... :uh:
> *


I know .. Jack in the bOx should close on weekends :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 2 2011, 02:19 PM~20242983
> *I know .. Jack in the bOx should close on weekends :wow:
> *


Lol Hi Shod! :wave:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 2 2011, 01:19 PM~20242983
> *I know .. Jack in the bOx should close on weekends :wow:
> *


shod on your way home from work can you drop me off 2 tacos and I got that $1.07 for you when you get here.. :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 2 2011, 02:14 PM~20243481
> *shod on your way home from work can you drop me off 2 tacos and I got that $1.07 for you when you get here.. :cheesy:
> *


1 for .99 :wow:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 2 2011, 05:27 PM~20244029
> *1 for .99  :wow:
> *


you trying to get rich off me huh...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 2 2011, 08:36 PM~20245410
> *you trying to get rich off me huh...
> *


no i would eat the other one b4 it gets to u :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short+Apr 2 2011, 09:36 PM~20245410-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Apr 3 2011, 04:57 PM~20250015-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

OYFFA


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 3 2011, 05:34 PM~20250274
> *OYFFA
> *


 :fool2:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 3 2011, 10:14 PM~20251123
> *:fool2:
> *


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 3 2011, 05:58 AM~20246880
> *no i would beat my meat and nut in the other one b4 it gets to u :cheesy:
> *


:barf: :ugh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Apr 3 2011, 07:21 PM~20251195
> *:barf: :ugh:
> *


 :cheesy: u liked em


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 3 2011, 07:16 PM~20251146
> *
> *


does napa carry wax and grease remover or was teh guy at teh napa here a fuckin retard :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 3 2011, 10:25 PM~20251235
> *does napa carry wax and grease remover or was teh guy at teh napa here a fuckin retard :uh:
> *


he was a fucking jag off!!! we carry 4 diffrent kinds that i know of! 

some #'s 

gal6384
galft200 

or in quarts

qtft200


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 3 2011, 07:46 PM~20251449
> *he was a fucking jag off!!! we carry 4 diffrent kinds that i know of!
> 
> some #'s
> ...


the primers like 2k and epoxy good from there gonna stock up


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 3 2011, 10:49 PM~20251472
> *the primers like 2k and epoxy good from there gonna stock up
> *


im stocked up :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 3 2011, 08:02 PM~20251620
> *im stocked up  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I heard we better stock up on laquer thinner hno:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 4 2011, 09:55 AM~20255663
> *I heard we better stock up on laquer thinner hno:
> *


Info on that please


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Apr 4 2011, 12:55 PM~20255663-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ONLY IN CALI :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Apr 4 2011, 10:55 AM~20255663-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PPPPSSSSSSHHHHH... RULES, RULES, RULES... THERE ARE SPECIALTY STORES THAT STILL WILL CARRY THE SH*T... LOL... RULES AND CHANGE DON'T SCARE US... :biggrin: WE KNOW FOLKS IN OTHER STATES...


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

:uh: PAGE 2 WTF??? WELL HERE'S A LIL BUMP BUDDY... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 6 2011, 10:32 AM~20273679
> *:uh:  PAGE 2 WTF??? WELL HERE'S A LIL BUMP BUDDY... :biggrin:
> *


Here's one...:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 7 2011, 11:18 PM~20288633
> *:fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:
> *


IN PRIVATE FOOO... DAMNNNN CAN'T TAKE YOU NOWHERES...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 8 2011, 01:43 PM~20293180
> *IN PRIVATE FOOO... DAMNNNN CAN'T TAKE YOU NOWHERES...
> *


Tru dat :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 8 2011, 05:54 PM~20293635
> *Tru dat :biggrin:
> *


:fuq:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 8 2011, 07:37 PM~20295057
> *:fuq:
> *


 :chuck:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY SHOD, HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT SATURDAY FOO... HERE'S MY DAILY BUMP... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Shod! :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 10 2011, 11:17 AM~20303780
> *Hi Shod! :wave:
> *


hi


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 10 2011, 11:44 AM~20303886
> *hi
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 10 2011, 04:05 PM~20304955
> *:uh:
> *


 :chuck:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 10 2011, 04:35 PM~20305123
> *:chuck:
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:fuq:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 10 2011, 05:23 PM~20305344
> *:fuq:
> *


 :inout:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 10 2011, 07:51 PM~20305528
> *:inout:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Apr 10 2011, 04:59 PM~20305220-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :chuck:  :fuq: :inout:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

:wave: :inout:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Sup yo! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 12 2011, 11:29 AM~20319851
> *Sup yo!  :biggrin:
> *


Started on the truck .. Prepping jams right now, I gutted it last night :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 12 2011, 01:37 PM~20319918
> *Started on the truck .. Prepping jams right now, I gutted it last night  :wow:
> *


    i wanna see pics bish!!!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 12 2011, 11:37 AM~20319918
> *Started on the truck .. Prepping jams right now, I gutted it last night  :wow:
> *


:h5:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

where are all the pix?Its not looking good


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 12 2011, 01:52 PM~20320020
> *where are all the pix?Its not looking good
> *


BAN THIS NUKKA FOR LYING!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :0 :drama:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Apr 12 2011, 11:43 AM~20319967-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanx CDC for the info on my special Project :h5:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 12 2011, 03:46 PM~20321782
> *:shhh:
> yup yup
> it's looing great, pix are been sent out
> ...


what pix? :dunno:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Apr 12 2011, 10:02 PM~20325414
> *what pix? :dunno:
> *


Oh yea ... There coming matt :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 12 2011, 03:46 PM~20321782
> *thanx CDC for the info on my special Project :h5:
> *


  I DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT??? YOU MUST HAVE TRIPPED AND BUMPED YOUR HEAD... :biggrin: LMFAO... NOT FOR REALS... YOU ARE MORE THAN WELCOME SHOD... HERE'S MY DAILY BUMP FOR YOU BRO...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 13 2011, 06:32 AM~20327058
> *Oh yea ... There coming matt  :biggrin:
> *


 :around:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 12 2011, 11:37 AM~20319918
> *Started on the truck .. Prepping jams right now, I gutted it last night  :wow:
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 13 2011, 05:13 PM~20330586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short+Apr 13 2011, 03:13 PM~20330586-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i sent the pix nuk :uh:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 13 2011, 06:32 AM~20327058
> *Oh yea ... There coming matt  :biggrin:
> *


I seen em! :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Apr 13 2011, 10:37 PM~20335071
> *I seen em! :wow:
> *


:shhh: don't tell spock :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 14 2011, 09:05 AM~20336495
> *:shhh: don't tell spock :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

BUENOS DIAS SHOD... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh Shod, I have a present for you....too..... :biggrin: 


















































Wait for it!



















































*TO THE DOME! *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 14 2011, 07:04 PM~20341530
> *Oh Shod, I have a present for you....too..... :biggrin:
> Wait for it!
> TO THE DOME!
> ...


HEY I FEEL LIKE I HAD DEJA-VU... :biggrin: AND I AINT TALKING ABOUT THE STRIPJOINT EITHER... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 14 2011, 07:04 PM~20341530
> *Oh Shod, I have a present for you....too..... :biggrin:
> Wait for it!
> TO THE DOME!
> ...


change my present to flake :wow:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 15 2011, 07:11 AM~20344614
> *change my present to flake :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 15 2011, 07:11 AM~20344614
> *change my present to flake :wow:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HAPPY FRIDAY SHOD... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 15 2011, 10:55 AM~20345780
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HAPPY FRIDAY SHOD... :biggrin:
> *


Same to u


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 15 2011, 09:31 AM~20345244
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 15 2011, 07:11 AM~20344614
> *change my present to flake :wow:
> *


hahaha hey Shod, those Biscuits and gravy were pretty damn good lol


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 15 2011, 11:57 AM~20346253
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 15 2011, 02:03 PM~20346287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 15 2011, 12:07 PM~20346320
> *
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY+Apr 15 2011, 12:03 PM~20346287-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :inout:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Apr 15 2011, 12:01 PM~20346273
> *hahaha hey Shod, those Biscuits and gravy were pretty damn good lol
> *


IMA TRY TO GET THERE MONDAY....IM HEDIN UP TO STOCKTON RIGHT NOW :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 15 2011, 02:29 PM~20346435
> *IMA TRY TO GET THERE MONDAY....IM HEDIN UP TO STOCKTON RIGHT NOW :wow:
> *


 :squint: :squint: :squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 15 2011, 12:31 PM~20346449
> *:squint:  :squint:  :squint:  :squint:  :squint:
> *


 :fuq: :naughty:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 15 2011, 02:37 PM~20346485
> *:fuq:  :naughty:
> *


no im still spotting nukka


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 15 2011, 12:38 PM~20346497
> *no im still spotting nukka
> *


its called lube :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 15 2011, 02:39 PM~20346503
> *its called lube :uh:
> *


 :werd: quoted for truf


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 15 2011, 01:22 PM~20346760
> *:werd: quoted for truf
> *


 :fuq:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 15 2011, 01:24 PM~20346781
> *:fuq:
> *


 :boink: :ninja:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 15 2011, 03:24 PM~20346781
> *:fuq:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

KICK HIS ASS SNOOKUMS, HE TRYING TO SHARE YOU, AND TAKE A WAY YOUR FUN OF GOING BEHIND HIS BACK TO CHEAT ON HIM... :biggrin: J/K... BUT SERIOUSLY YOU GUYS ARE TO FUNNY.... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 15 2011, 06:35 PM~20347789
> *KICK HIS ASS SNOOKUMS, HE TRYING TO SHARE YOU, AND TAKE A WAY YOUR FUN OF GOING BEHIND HIS BACK TO CHEAT ON HIM... :biggrin:  J/K... BUT SERIOUSLY YOU GUYS ARE TO FUNNY.... :biggrin:
> *


Oh you on some bullshit  you choosing sides huh :twak:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 15 2011, 08:30 PM~20349301
> *Oh you on some bullshit  you choosing sides huh :twak:
> *


Leave her alone bish


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 15 2011, 08:30 PM~20349301
> *Oh you on some bullshit  you choosing sides huh :twak:
> *


AWWW... YOU JEALOUS, THAT MEANS YOU CARE... FOCKER... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Apr 15 2011, 11:38 PM~20349889-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 15 2011, 10:11 PM~20350139
> *omgsmca  :wow:
> 
> 
> *



I SAID AWWWW... LMAO... FOCKER...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 15 2011, 10:11 PM~20350139
> *omgsmca  :wow:
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Shod! :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 16 2011, 11:53 AM~20352556
> *Hi Shod! :wave:
> *


Sup britt :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

get it over and have a big orgy already. you know you shod and spock wanna do some cock swapin in each others ass, can just imagine what brit will be for... <------ hated for truf :fool2:  :shhh: :boink: :barf:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 16 2011, 05:27 PM~20354123
> *get it over and have a big orgy already. you know you shod and spock wanna do some cock swapin in each others ass, can just imagine what brit will be for... <------ hated for truf  :fool2:    :shhh:  :boink:  :barf:
> *


 :wow: tell me what shes for


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY BUDDY.... :inout:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Apr 16 2011, 07:27 PM~20354123-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we dont need her :uh:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 16 2011, 08:08 PM~20354996
> *fixxed  :wow:
> we dont need her  :uh:
> *


i do im not gay nukka :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 17 2011, 01:08 PM~20354996
> *we should get it over and have a big orgy already. you know ME, you, shod and spock wanna do some cock swapin in each others ass, can just imagine what brit will be for... <------ hated for truf
> we dont need her  :uh:
> *




edited for spocks unquenchable lust for hot chorizo's penetrating his anus... :chuck:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Apr 16 2011, 06:27 PM~20354123-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :inout:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 17 2011, 12:08 PM~20358580
> *  :inout:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY+Apr 17 2011, 03:49 AM~20356897-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 17 2011, 09:34 PM~20361895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: :guns:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 18 2011, 12:23 AM~20362394
> *:ugh:  :guns:
> *


you wants some dont fight it fucker :squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 17 2011, 10:28 PM~20362413
> *you wants some dont fight it fucker  :squint:  :squint:  :squint:
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 18 2011, 01:55 AM~20362900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that sounds like a party!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

O.M.G. COMO DICE EL PINCHE GEORGE LOPEZ, THIS SHIT IS MAS PUUUUUUUUUUTO... LMFAO... HEY I LIKE THE CHON-CHON ONE NICE COME BACK SPLIT... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 18 2011, 06:33 PM~20367913
> *O.M.G. COMO DICE EL PINCHE GEORGE LOPEZ, THIS SHIT IS MAS PUUUUUUUUUUTO... LMFAO... HEY I LIKE THE CHON-CHON ONE NICE COME BACK SPLIT... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 18 2011, 06:36 PM~20367945
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:h5: GOOD ONE HUH??? LMAO...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Apr 18 2011, 06:33 PM~20367913-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Apr 18 2011, 08:56 PM~20369309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


focus mickey !!! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Apr 18 2011, 08:33 PM~20367913-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Wtf is gozin on up in here :wow:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 19 2011, 08:55 AM~20372300
> *Wtf is gozin on up in here  :wow:
> *


 :dunno: AND MOST IMPORTANTLY, IT WASN'T ME... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Apr 19 2011, 10:55 AM~20372300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHAUNIE STARTED THAT SHIT :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 10:30 AM~20372898
> *SHAUNIE STARTED THAT SHIT  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :twak: NO NAME DROPPIN FOO... JUST SAY IT WASN'T YOU...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 19 2011, 12:33 PM~20372927
> *:0  :0  :twak: NO NAME DROPPIN FOO... JUST SAY IT WASN'T YOU...
> *


fuck that shit im tellin on that bishh


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Apr 19 2011, 10:30 AM~20372898-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


faq 2 bish :buttkick: :fuq:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 19 2011, 04:43 PM~20374694
> *faq 2 bish  :buttkick:  :fuq:
> *


thats what im talking bout :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 03:04 PM~20374848
> *thats what im talking bout  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


good do you want it in the butt tonite ???


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 19 2011, 04:29 PM~20375361
> *good do you want it in the butt tonite ???
> *


 :cheesy: :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 19 2011, 06:29 PM~20375361
> *good do you want it in the butt tonite ???
> *


Yeah I need my roids pushed back :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 19 2011, 06:40 PM~20375417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What is it???


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Apr 19 2011, 04:40 PM~20375417-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT LOOKS LIKE A BEAUTIFUL COBALT... SHIT NOT LIKE IT MATTERS, I THINK ANY SHADE OF BLUE IS BEAUTIFUL...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 05:05 PM~20375573
> *What is it???
> *


Did u get the other pix I sent u of the engine bay and doors :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 19 2011, 05:09 PM~20375599
> *BLUETIFUL... :biggrin:
> IT LOOKS LIKE A BEAUTIFUL COBALT... SHIT NOT LIKE IT MATTERS, I THINK ANY SHADE OF BLUE IS BEAUTIFUL...
> *


Thanx CDC


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Apr 19 2011, 04:40 PM~20375417-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 19 2011, 07:11 PM~20375612
> *Did u get the other pix I sent u of the engine bay and doors :cheesy:
> *


yeah i hate you :uh:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 19 2011, 05:37 PM~20375763
> *whats the foil for ???
> 
> *


Obviously the ****** been burnin meth :uh:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Apr 19 2011, 06:25 PM~20376109
> *Obviously the ****** been burnin meth  :uh:
> *


tsssss no wonder your eyes move all crazy like this: :ugh: :around:  :wow: hno: :run: :chuck: :fool2:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 19 2011, 04:40 PM~20375417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


speaking of foil, now i know what that picture is of.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85+Apr 19 2011, 06:25 PM~20376109-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


06 frame swap


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 19 2011, 07:46 PM~20376762
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 06 frame swap
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 19 2011, 11:19 PM~20377758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK YOU!!!!!!! I HATE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 09:22 PM~20377786
> *FUCK YOU!!!!!!! I HATE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


  :inout:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 19 2011, 09:19 PM~20377758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that your truck fucker :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 19 2011, 11:26 PM~20377839
> *is that your truck fucker  :wow:
> *


OMGSHCA :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 19 2011, 09:26 PM~20377839
> *is that your truck fucker  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :dunno: :inout:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 09:30 PM~20377902
> *OMGSHCA  :uh:
> *


u 1st :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 19 2011, 11:32 PM~20377928
> *u 1st  :cheesy:
> *


yeah fuck that bish he can get sloppy seconds :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 09:34 PM~20377938
> *yeah fuck that bish he can get sloppy seconds  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :uh: k


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 19 2011, 11:35 PM~20377954
> *:uh: k
> *


I WIN BISH! :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 09:34 PM~20377938
> *yeah fuck that bish he can get sloppy seconds  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


i dont want none of it i just want a boof to spray nukka's


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 19 2011, 11:36 PM~20377966
> *i dont want none of it i just want a boof to spray nukka's
> *


get a garage :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 19 2011, 09:36 PM~20377966
> *i dont want none of it i just want a boof to spray nukka's
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 09:37 PM~20377973
> *get a garage  :uh:
> *


getalife :fuq:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 19 2011, 11:38 PM~20377982
> *getalife :fuq:
> *


i still won mafucka dont hate


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 09:39 PM~20377999
> *i still won mafucka dont hate
> *


yea u won wooohooooo... :fuq:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 19 2011, 11:40 PM~20378010
> *yea u won wooohooooo... :fuq:
> *


    :fuq: :fuq: :fuq:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 09:37 PM~20377973
> *get a garage  :uh:
> *


garage is full with 54 truck with chrome undiez and engine everything is taken apart


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 19 2011, 09:26 PM~20377839
> *is that your truck fucker  :wow:
> *


HHHMMM??? I AM THINKING IT MAY BE A 54 TRUCK??? YOUR SIGNATURE IS IN BLUE FOR IT??? AND FROM YOUR AVATAR I CAN SEE YOUR ELCO IS BLUE AND GREEN??? SO YOU GOT ME SUSPECIOUS OVER HERE??? :scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 19 2011, 10:51 PM~20378551
> *HHHMMM??? I AM THINKING IT MAY BE A 54 TRUCK??? YOUR SIGNATURE IS IN BLUE FOR IT??? AND FROM YOUR AVATAR I CAN SEE YOUR ELCO IS BLUE AND GREEN??? SO YOU GOT ME SUSPECIOUS OVER HERE??? :scrutinize:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: nah its in the garage i wish it was getting sprayed


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 20 2011, 08:27 AM~20380208
> *:biggrin:  nah its in the garage i wish it was getting sprayed
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 20 2011, 08:32 AM~20380239
> *:wow:
> *


its 5-window too shod


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY+Apr 20 2011, 08:27 AM~20380208-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HMMM??? OK... :biggrin: SO IT IS A DELUXE CAB HUH??? SOUNDS GOOD BUT PICS. OR I AINT FALLING FOR THAT STORY... YOU AND SHOD LIL SUSPECIOUS RIGHT ABOUT NOW... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THEN AGAIN I THINK EVERYONE IS SUSPECIOUS...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 20 2011, 11:58 AM~20381619
> *HMMM??? OK... :biggrin: SO IT IS A DELUXE CAB HUH??? SOUNDS GOOD BUT PICS. OR I AINT FALLING FOR THAT STORY... YOU AND SHOD LIL SUSPECIOUS RIGHT ABOUT NOW... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THEN AGAIN I THINK EVERYONE IS SUSPECIOUS...
> *


 :biggrin: 

gotta look through my photobucket


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 20 2011, 10:41 AM~20381079
> *its 5-window too shod
> *


I hate u


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 20 2011, 02:37 PM~20382683
> *I hate u
> *


 :biggrin: 

DON'T BE MAD AT ME AT LEAST UR PAINTING UR TRUCK BISH 




OH AND ITS BEEN IN THE FAMILY JUST ABOUT 5O YRS


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 20 2011, 02:44 PM~20382727
> *:biggrin:
> 
> DON'T BE MAD AT ME AT LEAST UR PAINTING UR TRUCK BISH
> ...


Wut up cuzin :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY+Apr 20 2011, 12:11 PM~20381704-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ALL I GOT TO SAY IS WOW!!!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 20 2011, 02:36 PM~20382675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good son! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, elspock84

Q-VO CRAZY COMPA??? WIERD BUMPING INTO YOU HERE??? LMAO... CAN'T STAY AWAY FROM YOU SNOOKUMS CAN YOU... :inout:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 20 2011, 04:36 PM~20382675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 20 2011, 03:03 PM~20382838
> *OK I BELIVE YOU CUZ THE PICTURE BELOW LOOKS LIKE A EXTENDED CAB DOOR??? LOL...
> ALL I GOT TO SAY IS WOW!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 20 2011, 02:56 PM~20382793
> *Wut up cuzin :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 20 2011, 06:17 PM~20384471
> *:cheesy:
> *


U wanna hand me down that truck cuz ... Keep it in fam


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Apr 19 2011, 05:40 PM~20375417-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 20 2011, 07:15 PM~20384989
> *U wanna hand me down that truck cuz ... Keep it in fam
> *


nope goes to my son cuz but you can help set up display :happysad:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 20 2011, 08:26 PM~20385563
> *nope goes to my son cuz but you can help set up display  :happysad:
> *


K


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 20 2011, 09:18 PM~20386022
> *K
> *


woop woop pit crew :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

shod i got you 

i found a trokita for you cuz

http://visalia.craigslist.org/cto/2308170100.html


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 20 2011, 02:36 PM~20382675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the chevy stocks...? :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 21 2011, 01:27 AM~20387177
> *how much for the chevy stocks...?  :biggrin:
> *


$300 :cheesy:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 21 2011, 07:36 AM~20382675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nucking futz! :cheesy:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 21 2011, 08:42 AM~20383226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam spock last time a saw a mouth like that my junk was in your...... never mind, save for off topic... :happysad:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 21 2011, 07:05 AM~20387853
> *dam spock last time a saw a mouth like that my junk was in your...... never mind, save for off topic... :happysad:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 21 2011, 09:05 AM~20387853
> *dam spock last time a saw a mouth like that your junk was in my mouth ... :happysad:
> *


fixed


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 22 2011, 12:05 AM~20387853
> *dam spock last time a saw a mouth like that it was spocks and it had shods junk in it :happysad:
> *


fixed


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 21 2011, 09:29 AM~20387953
> *fixed
> *


 :werd: :werd:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 22 2011, 12:33 AM~20387973
> *:werd:  :werd:
> *


like watching is dirtier than doing :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 21 2011, 09:37 AM~20388001
> *like watching is dirtier than doing  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 22 2011, 12:43 AM~20388041
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dam almost 1 am, past my bedtime :shhh: :sprint: 

till nest episode my mesican brotha...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 21 2011, 09:50 AM~20388082
> *dam almost 1 am, past my bedtime  :shhh:  :sprint:
> 
> till nest episode my mesican brotha...
> *


shit i just started work! :wow: ok talk to you later my fosters drinking brotha :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Apr 21 2011, 07:11 AM~20387868-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

bish


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 21 2011, 12:18 PM~20388955
> *Hi
> *


buenas tardes puto ******* :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 21 2011, 02:17 PM~20390464
> *buenas tardes puto *******  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hi buddy ,,, I love u too :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 22 2011, 01:10 AM~20388195
> *shit i just started work!  :wow:  ok talk to you later my fosters drinking brotha  :biggrin:
> *


fosters is export only we drink


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 22 2011, 05:53 AM~20395138
> *fosters is export only we drink
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 21 2011, 06:10 PM~20391307
> *Hi buddy ,,, I love u too :wow:
> *


gracias pinche culero xoxoxo :happysad:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

what up cuz i just gotta 25 gallon 5hp compressor :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 22 2011, 09:47 AM~20396182
> *what up cuz i just gotta 25 gallon 5hp compressor  :wow:
> *


I just jut a brand new 3.5hp devilbliss 30gln to go with my 60gl


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY+Apr 22 2011, 11:47 AM~20396182-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohh well i gots an 80 gal 2 phase compressor :uh: oh and its a 8hp :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Apr 22 2011, 11:36 AM~20396721-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bish we aint ballin like you share the wealth hoe 


oh and is mine good enough ???


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

SUP SHOD... SORRY MY LAYITLOW IS TRIPPING BUT JUST WANT TO WISH YOU A GREAT WEEKEND... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 22 2011, 02:26 PM~20396950
> *nice how is it  ???
> bish we aint ballin like you share the wealth hoe
> oh and is mine good enough ???
> *


well workin at napa i get to pay whatever napa pays  i got it 3 yrs ago paid about 1500 for a 2800 compressor :biggrin: . luckly it snowed like a motherfucker that yr so 2 nights of snowplowing paid for it and the drier. as for urs that should be good enough. mine is overkill for just bikes and a few things here and there but i have enough power to run 3 airtools at the same time wit no problem


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 22 2011, 12:32 PM~20396989
> *well workin at napa i get to pay whatever napa pays    i got it 3 yrs ago paid about 1500 for a 2800 compressor  :biggrin: . luckly it snowed like a motherfucker that yr so 2 nights of snowplowing paid for it and the drier. as for urs that should be good enough. mine is overkill for just bikes and a few things here and there but i have enough power to run 3 airtools at the same time wit no problem
> *


i wish it snowed here :biggrin: 


i cant really paint a whole car though huh ???

mostly just parts and bikes right ???


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 22 2011, 12:26 PM~20396950
> *nice how is it  ???
> bish we aint ballin like you share the wealth hoe
> oh and is mine good enough ???
> *


Don't know still in box in garage, it was my father inlaws :angel:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 22 2011, 01:16 PM~20397231
> *Don't know still in box in garage, it was my father inlaws :angel:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Sup BIG HOOD! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 22 2011, 06:52 PM~20398877
> *Sup BIG HOOD!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: Hi


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 22 2011, 07:29 PM~20399080
> *:uh: Hi
> *


What you got going on today? :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 22 2011, 07:30 PM~20399087
> *What you got going on today?  :biggrin:
> *


Up in Stockton jus relaxing after father inlaws services yesterday , heading back to Bakersfield on Sunday , wuts the Haps in the southland :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 22 2011, 09:32 PM~20399099
> *Up in Stockton jus relaxing after father inlaws services yesterday , heading back to Bakersfield on Sunday , wuts the Haps in the southland :cheesy:
> *


oh shit sorry to hear bout ur loss snookums :angel:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 22 2011, 07:45 PM~20399193
> *oh shit sorry to hear bout ur loss snookums  :angel:
> *


Thanx pal


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 22 2011, 07:32 PM~20399099
> *Up in Stockton jus relaxing after father inlaws services yesterday , heading back to Bakersfield on Sunday , wuts the Haps in the southland :cheesy:
> *


Man, what a bummer. We'll all will never live long enough... may he rest in peace...:angel:

Today I was making some, what they call socks for tow trucks. They enable the claw to hold a smaller tire with out falling through. I made 5 and I need to make 10 more.. Tomorrow I have to go to Gardena and pick up my new frame. That will save me a ton of time from having to start from scratch on my Og frame..


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 22 2011, 07:49 PM~20399230
> *Man, what a bummer. We'll all will never live long enough... may he rest in peace...:angel:
> 
> Today I was making some, what they call socks for tow trucks. They enable the claw to hold a smaller tire with out falling through. I made 5 and I need to make 10 more..  Tomorrow I have to go to Gardena and pick up my new frame.  That will save me a ton of time from having to start from scratch on my Og frame..
> *


Do they attach to frame?


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 22 2011, 07:55 PM~20399270
> *Do they attach to frame?
> *


No but here is a pic


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 22 2011, 08:03 PM~20399329
> *No but here is a pic
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Apr 22 2011, 12:36 PM~20396721-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:  You Suck Ass!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Shod Sorry for your Loss may your father in law rest in peace  :angel:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

OH WOW... SHOD MY CONDOLENCES TO YOU AND YOUR WIFE FOO... SORRY ABOUT YOUR LOSS MAY YOUR IN-LAW REST IN PEACE... SORRY HUN, BUT ALL I CAN READ IS YOUR 10 MOST RECENT POST... GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY WITH HIS SERENITY, STRENGTH, COURAGE AND WISDOM... GOOD NIGHT BUDDY...


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

sorry to hear that holmes... hope everythings runs smooth, condolences...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy Easter *Shod!!!* :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 23 2011, 11:36 PM~20406431
> *Happy Easter Shod!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanx Britt ...same to u's :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

happy easter


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

* :biggrin: HAPPY EASTER NUKKAS :biggrin: *


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

Happy Easter Shod. And sorry to hear about the loss of you Father-in-law..

:angel:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HAPPY EASTER SHOD MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY, ENJOY THE DAY... HOPE YOUR WIFE IS DOING GOOD BRO... SHE WILL REALLY BE NEEDING YOUR SUPPORT NUKKA, SO BE STRONG... WELL I AM OUTTY BUDDY...


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Shod! :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HI SHOD, AS FOR YOUR ANSWER YOU CAN, BUT CHINO SAID IT DEPENDS ON WHO'S DOING IT??? MAYBE YOU SHOULD DO A FEW LIL TESTERS... WHILE YOU REDUCE??? WELL HOPE YOUR WIFE IS DOING GOOD... :happysad:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey Shod whats up


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY SHOD!!! HOPE YOU ARE DOING GOOD FOO... :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 27 2011, 09:05 PM~20436185
> *HEY SHOD!!! HOPE YOU ARE DOING GOOD FOO... :happysad:
> *


x2 Mr MIA...must be working!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Yup yup.... Work work work :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 28 2011, 09:05 AM~20438520
> *Yup yup.... Work work work :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 28 2011, 08:57 AM~20439129
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :happysad: hi


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 28 2011, 12:11 PM~20439610
> *:happysad: hi
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 28 2011, 10:37 AM~20439769
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Did u spray my blueberry yet :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 28 2011, 12:50 PM~20439836
> *Did u spray my blueberry yet :uh:
> *


UMM mufucka u said dont do it :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Here is the bike fenders and tanks I did :wow: 





































Pinstriping by Jake


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 28 2011, 04:07 PM~20441127
> *Here is the bike fenders and tanks I did  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: NICE :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 28 2011, 02:07 PM~20441127
> *Here is the bike fenders and tanks I did  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD SHOD... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 28 2011, 03:07 PM~20441127
> *Here is the bike fenders and tanks I did  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Shod! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanx everyone for the kind words :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 28 2011, 08:25 PM~20443948
> *Thanx everyone for the kind words :biggrin:
> *


Damn fool... look at that dent.. :angry: 






































































just kidding.. Looks great shod.. :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 28 2011, 08:40 PM~20444101
> *Damn fool... look at that dent.. :angry:
> just kidding.. Looks great shod.. :biggrin:
> *


i photo chopped it out shhhh :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 28 2011, 10:58 PM~20444289
> *i photo chopped it out shhhh :uh:
> *


can u photoshop some drips out for me :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Apr 28 2011, 08:25 PM~20443948-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: toooooo much...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 28 2011, 09:06 PM~20444376
> *can u photoshop some drips out for me  :happysad:
> *


Medication take care of that


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 29 2011, 06:28 AM~20446097
> *Medication take care of that
> *


muthafucka you said u was clean!!!!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 29 2011, 01:23 PM~20448619
> *muthafucka you said u was clean!!!!!
> *


I said u suck it clean :wow:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wow:

You must have forgot this...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Apr 29 2011, 04:28 AM~20446097-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WELL THAT WAS A GOOD LAUGH HOPE U HAD A GREAT FRIDAY SHOD... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Shoddy! :wave:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Apr 29 2011, 06:14 PM~20449610-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So gay


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 29 2011, 07:46 PM~20450875
> *Well if u wasn't grabbing my ears I might have heard you
> you must like da taste since ur promoting it so much :scrutinize:
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: COMPA WHY YOU FRONTING YOUR JUST MAD CUZ YOU DIDN'T COME UP WITH SHODDY FOR SNOOKUMS... LMAO... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 29 2011, 07:46 PM~20450875
> *Well if u wasn't grabbing my ears I might have heard you
> you must like da taste since ur promoting it so much :scrutinize:
> 
> ...


No bish, I just know whats good for the ladies... :0 lets see its got hunny, sugar....sounds sweet. :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 29 2011, 07:27 PM~20450728
> *Hi Shoddy! :wave:
> *


hola brat :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 29 2011, 07:52 PM~20450901
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: COMPA WHY YOU FRONTING YOUR JUST MAD CUZ YOU DIDN'T COME UP WITH SHODDY FOR SNOOKUMS... LMAO... :biggrin:
> *


thats wut my sisters call me :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Apr 29 2011, 09:52 PM~20450901-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cause u gay :uh:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 29 2011, 08:24 PM~20451120
> *bullshit  :uh:  u like da flavor ***
> *


:fuq::fuq::fuq:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

Q-VO SHOD, WELL HOPE EVERYTHING IS OK FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY, HOPE YOU ALL ARE HAVING A GREAT WEEKEND SHOD...


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Sup shod.. answer your txt's.. .


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

BigShod.. I didn't know you got down like this....???


















Thats nice.!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@May 1 2011, 10:41 PM~20462509
> *BigShod.. I didn't know you got down like this....???
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 1 2011, 05:28 PM~20460481
> *Sup shod.. answer your txt's.. .
> *


x2


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 1 2011, 11:49 PM~20462627
> *:wow:
> *



I know ... Right.. :wow: I wish he would lay down some bass boat red..!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@May 1 2011, 10:58 PM~20462746
> *I know ... Right.. :wow:  I wish he would lay down some bass boat red..!!!
> *


whats bass boat red??


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@May 1 2011, 08:41 PM~20462509
> *BigShod.. I didn't know you got down like this....???
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING HELLA GOOD SHOD... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@May 1 2011, 08:41 PM~20462509
> *BigShod.. I didn't know you got down like this....???
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't do that :uh:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 2 2011, 07:57 AM~20465344
> *I didn't do that  :uh:
> *


MICKEY ???


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

morning shod...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@May 2 2011, 10:37 AM~20466545
> *MICKEY ???
> *


I thought Joe did :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 2 2011, 10:41 AM~20466579
> *morning shod...
> *


Wuts up.... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 1 2011, 10:46 PM~20463822
> *whats bass boat red??
> *


Add 2 more pimples on ur ass that would look like bass boat red with a brown pearl :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 1 2011, 03:28 PM~20460481
> *Sup shod.. answer your txt's.. .
> *


 :wow: ummm when was this :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 2 2011, 01:37 PM~20467058
> *Add 2 more pimples on ur ass that would look like bass boat red with a brown pearl :wow:
> *


yeah i didnt miss you :squint:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 2 2011, 11:47 AM~20467151
> *yeah i didnt miss you  :squint:
> *


Yea u did... And u will


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 2 2011, 02:12 PM~20467298
> *Yea u did... And u will
> *


ok a lil bit :happysad:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 2 2011, 01:46 AM~20463822
> *whats bass boat red??
> *



Some Jumbo in Red I guess I should have said sorry.. :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@May 2 2011, 06:05 PM~20469826
> *Some Jumbo  in Red I guess I should have said sorry.. :happysad:
> *


These turkeys knew what you were talking about... Here I'll pop them one for ya :twak: :twak:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 2 2011, 09:55 PM~20470267
> *These turkeys knew what you were talking about... Here I'll pop them one for ya  :twak:  :twak:
> *




:thumbsup: They all know I dont know shit about paint. They mid-as-well be picking on a hand cap kid... :uh: :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Shoddy! :wave:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 2 2011, 08:55 PM~20470267
> *These turkeys knew what you were talking about... Here I'll pop them one for ya  :twak:  :twak:
> *


OMGSHCA :uh:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 2 2011, 08:15 PM~20471251
> *OMGSHCA  :uh:
> *


wacha 










:nono:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 2 2011, 11:02 PM~20471700
> *wacha
> 
> 
> ...


im not scurred :uh:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, pi4short


sup loco...


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 2 2011, 09:51 PM~20472204
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, pi4short
> sup loco...
> *


what up son..... ha :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY STRANGER HOPE YOU ARE DOING BETTER... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, bigshod


TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 3 2011, 08:13 AM~20474239
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, bigshod
> TTT!  :biggrin:
> *


Hi


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

This dude is working to hard!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 4 2011, 07:57 PM~20486064
> *This dude is working to hard!
> *


X5! Miss you Shod!  :happysad:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Sup everyone :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+May 4 2011, 10:07 PM~20486696-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 5 2011, 11:11 AM~20490540
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> :uh:
> *


Hi


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 5 2011, 11:05 AM~20490492
> *Sup everyone :biggrin:
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 5 2011, 01:41 PM~20490720
> *Hi
> *


HOLA SHOD COMO ESTAS HOY :biggrin: 





















































METETE EL DEDO ESTUPIDO! :angry:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

JUST A QUICK SUP... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 5 2011, 01:58 PM~20491591
> *HOLA SHOD COMO ESTAS HOY  :biggrin:
> METETE EL DEDO ESTUPIDO!  :angry:
> *


no se puto.como te soy beans cobbrone :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 5 2011, 10:26 PM~20494288
> *no se puto.como te soy beans cobbrone :wow:
> *


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

sup foo?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 5 2011, 12:11 PM~20490540
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> :uh:
> *


Shut up Spock! :angry: 

Hi Shod! :wave:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 7 2011, 01:14 AM~20501528
> *Shut up Spock! :angry:
> 
> Hi Shod! :wave:
> *


SUCK IT!!!  






















































please :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 7 2011, 12:18 AM~20501550
> *SUCK IT!!!
> please  :happysad:
> *


Oh so Now You're Begging for it?! :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 7 2011, 01:20 AM~20501558
> *Oh so Now You're Begging for it?! :happysad:
> *


beg!! wtf i was being polite and said please burra!!  :twak: :twak: :twak: 

now i dont want you too!! your loss :angry:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 7 2011, 12:23 AM~20501581
> *beg!! wtf i was being polite and said please burra!!    :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> now i dont want you too!! your loss  :angry:
> *


Actually I Win You Gave Up! Bratt 1 / Spock Not Getting ANY!  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 6 2011, 11:25 PM~20501593
> *Actually I Win You Gave Up! Bratt 1 / Spock Not Getting ANY!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DAAAAAAAAAAMMMMN... THAT WAS A HOMERUN... LMAO... COMPA YOU OFF YOUR GAME MISTER... LOL.... :biggrin: BUT ANYWAYS WHATS UP SHOD??? HOPE YOU ARE DOING GOOD FOO... HAPPY MOTHERSDAY TO YOUR WIFEY, AND YOU MAMA...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 7 2011, 01:25 AM~20501593
> *Actually I Win You Gave Up! Bratt 1 / Spock Not Getting ANY!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no i didnt give up mensa :uh: i just said i dont want you to suck it :uh: you can always put it in your mouth and humm dixie wit it :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 6 2011, 11:30 PM~20501616
> *:uh:
> no i didnt give up mensa  :uh:  i just said i dont want you to suck it  :uh:  you can always put it in your mouth and humm dixie wit it  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:

better yet, beat box with it...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 7 2011, 12:30 AM~20501616
> *:uh:
> no i didnt give up mensa  :uh:  i just said i dont want you to suck it  :uh:  you can always put it in your mouth and humm dixie wit it  :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 7 2011, 01:33 AM~20501635
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> 
> better yet, beat box with it...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

have her beat boxing like biz markie


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 6 2011, 11:45 PM~20501681
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> have her beat boxing like biz markie
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 7 2011, 01:49 AM~20501699
> *:wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


im gonna ask my lady to try that shit out tomorrow! since shod is M.I.A


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 6 2011, 11:52 PM~20501710
> *im gonna ask my lady to try that shit out tomorrow! since shod is M.I.A
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU A FUCKEN FOO....


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 7 2011, 12:45 AM~20501681
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> have her beat boxing like biz markie
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :no:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 7 2011, 07:57 PM~20504548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Canadian blue flake will be perfect for that :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 7 2011, 07:29 PM~20504932
> *Canadian blue flake will be perfect for that :wow:
> *


fuk canada and :fuq: U :inout:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 7 2011, 10:15 PM~20505139
> *fuk canada and  :fuq: U :inout:
> *


:squint:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 7 2011, 08:32 PM~20505237
> *:squint:
> *


 :biggrin: hi pal


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+May 7 2011, 06:57 PM~20504548-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Wow Shod that looks Beautiful!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 7 2011, 09:13 PM~20505448
> *:wow: Wow Shod that looks Beautiful!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 7 2011, 11:03 PM~20505403
> *:biggrin: hi pal
> *


 :| :| :| :| :| :|


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 6 2011, 11:52 PM~20501710
> *im gonna ask my lady to try that shit out tomorrow! since shod is M.I.A
> *


I SAW HIM TODAY HE WAS ROLE PLAYING WITH HIS AT&T COSTUME :0


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@May 8 2011, 03:26 PM~20505823
> *I SAW HIM TODAY HE WAS ROLE PLAYING WITH HIS AT&T COSTUME  :0
> *


what like tracy morgan dressed like a cell phone? :wow:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 7 2011, 08:15 PM~20505139
> *fuk canada and  :fuq: U :inout:
> *


 :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 8 2011, 01:07 AM~20506429
> *what like tracy morgan dressed like a cell phone? :wow:
> *


NO but he had a van disguised as an AT&T VAN TOO :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@May 8 2011, 11:35 AM~20507376
> *NO but he had a van disguised as an AT&T VAN TOO  :wow:
> *


wtf you stalking him :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 8 2011, 10:07 AM~20507539
> *wtf you stalking him  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


I think split was tied up in the back of the van with shackles.. :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@May 7 2011, 10:26 PM~20505823
> *I SAW HIM TODAY HE WAS ROLE PLAYING WITH HIS AT&T COSTUME  :0
> *


Shhhhh ... :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 8 2011, 10:07 AM~20507539-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But not for long though I had another call


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 8 2011, 11:53 AM~20507995
> *No I had to plug my phone into his outlet :happysad:
> But not for long though I had another call
> *


Ohh snap, spock your next :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+May 8 2011, 01:53 PM~20507995-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then we gonna do a house call to yo house :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 8 2011, 02:39 PM~20508230
> *:wave:
> *


Want me to plug ur dual outlets :naughty:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 8 2011, 12:30 PM~20508181
> *then we gonna do a house call to yo house :wow:
> *


 :ugh: :sprint: :ninja:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 8 2011, 10:07 AM~20507539-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO SHOD TOLD ME TO TIE HIM UP :wow:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@May 8 2011, 02:21 PM~20508722
> *I PULLED UP AT THE PAINT SHOP AND HE WAS THERE  :wow:
> NO SHOD TOLD ME TO TIE HIM UP  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@May 8 2011, 02:21 PM~20508722
> *I PULLED UP AT THE PAINT SHOP AND HE WAS THERE  :wow:
> NO SHOD TOLD ME TO TIE HIM UP  :wow:
> *


 :inout:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@May 8 2011, 04:21 PM~20508722
> *I PULLED UP AT THE PAINT SHOP AND HE WAS THERE  :wow:
> NO SHOD TOLD ME TO TIE HIM UP  :wow:
> *


That no good muthaphucka  he don't let me tie him up


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY SHOD HAPPY SUNDAY... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Handles back together
:happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 8 2011, 08:50 PM~20510161
> *Handles back together
> :happysad:
> 
> ...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 8 2011, 07:00 PM~20510237
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 8 2011, 09:40 PM~20510602
> *:uh:
> *


 :squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 8 2011, 07:44 PM~20510642
> *:squint:  :squint:  :squint:
> *


sup sukka :cheesy: i mean dik sukka


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 8 2011, 10:28 PM~20510981
> *sup sukka :cheesy: i mean dik sukka
> *


 :squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@May 8 2011, 08:32 PM~20511011
> *:inout:
> *


sup mick


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 8 2011, 04:22 PM~20509337-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :wow:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:squint: mornin :squint:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

wud it dew son.


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Sup foo's :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 10 2011, 01:22 PM~20522625
> *Sup foo's :cheesy:
> *


 :squint: sup


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 10 2011, 12:36 PM~20523116
> *:squint: sup
> *


Ytogtfo


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 10 2011, 03:35 PM~20523517
> *Ytogtfo
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 10 2011, 02:14 PM~20523755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :burn:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 10 2011, 07:49 PM~20525008
> *:burn:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

My eyes are burning :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Well it's only for my boo too look at nukka


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

:uh: :wow:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Shod! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

What up shod,you guys too much in here. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

SUP MR MIA... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:inout: *Damn there's alot of cob webs up in here...*


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 15 2011, 09:36 PM~20559309
> *:inout: Damn there's alot of cob webs up in here...
> *


X2 :uh:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

:chuck:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Sup ..... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 16 2011, 11:24 AM~20562361
> *Sup .....  :biggrin:
> *


hi :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 16 2011, 09:30 AM~20562404
> *hi  :biggrin:
> *


Spray that blueberry yet :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 16 2011, 02:06 PM~20563403
> *Spray that blueberry yet :uh:
> *


yes a lot of times shit i had to order more from mark :inout: :inout:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

:ugh: gayness is strong in this topic...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 16 2011, 05:57 PM~20564842
> *:ugh: gayness is strong in this topic...
> *


gonna go cry to da higher ups about us :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 16 2011, 03:57 PM~20564842
> *:ugh: gayness is strong in this topic...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NOW THAT WAS HELLA FUNNY LOUIE...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 16 2011, 05:00 PM~20564863
> *gonna go cry to da higher ups about us  :uh:
> *


  aint no higher ups then prez in my family..


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 18 2011, 02:22 PM~20579762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

*FTBTTT!*:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

SUP SHOD... HOPE ALL IS WELL...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Sup Mr Mia..... Whats good on the truck? :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

DAMN I CAN ALMOST HEAR A PIN DROP UP IN HERE SOME ONE GIVE THIS BROTHER LIFE SUPPORT... LMAO... SUNDAY BUMP FOO... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 22 2011, 05:55 PM~20605543
> *:wow:
> *


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, bigshod

:wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 22 2011, 05:59 PM~20605564
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, bigshod
> 
> ...


Sup pal.... Hope all is good


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:squint: sup


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 22 2011, 07:35 PM~20606182
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wut up bratttt :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 22 2011, 09:43 PM~20606891
> *wut up bratttt :biggrin:
> *


Nothin' Much Shoddy How are You? :biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

What up Shod


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 22 2011, 10:43 PM~20606891
> *wut up bratttt :biggrin:
> *


wut about da rest of us bitch!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 24 2011, 04:33 PM~20620128
> *wut about da rest of us bitch!!
> *


He Likes Me Best Lmao! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+May 22 2011, 08:43 PM~20606891-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :squint: :fuq:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 24 2011, 09:36 PM~20622956
> *  :squint:  :fuq:
> *


Hello CDC :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 24 2011, 08:31 PM~20622377
> *He Likes Me Best Lmao! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


this must be true.... He don't answer me damn calls...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 25 2011, 01:38 PM~20626089
> *this must be true.... He don't answer me damn calls...
> *


i answer ur calls cause we buddies :happysad:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 25 2011, 09:47 AM~20625327
> *Hello CDC :biggrin:
> *


AWWW... YOU DO CARE... LMFAO... WHAT'S UP FOO... HOPE ALL IS GOING GOOD... I MISS YOURS AND COMPAS COMEDY... HOPE YOUR DOING GOOD SHOD... :biggrin:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Sup Shod! long time no hear from!! Hit me up i got the goods!! (Maybe ****) :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 25 2011, 02:30 PM~20626399
> *AWWW... YOU DO CARE... LMFAO... WHAT'S UP FOO... HOPE ALL IS GOING GOOD... I MISS YOURS AND COMPAS COMEDY... HOPE YOUR DOING GOOD SHOD... :biggrin:
> *


we are no longer a comedy team we have split up like cheech and chong :angry:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 25 2011, 11:38 AM~20626089
> *this must be true.... He don't answer me damn calls...
> *


Now he's leaving da phone at work.... Ok, here's your Offical Notice... CALL ME DAMIT!  




I know the problem, shod's all tied up in phone wires..... Someone's got him on lock down and sexually abusing him... :biggrin: 












































Elspock, Where you at? :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 26 2011, 09:28 PM~20636527
> *Now he's leaving da phone at work.... Ok, here's your Offical Notice... CALL ME DAMIT!
> I know the problem, shod's all tied up in phone wires..... Someone's got him on lock down and sexually abusing him...  :biggrin:
> Elspock, Where you at?  :wow:
> *


YOU RANG :biggrin: 

he aint wit me :uh: like i said before i think him and split is on a fuckathon :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

SUP SHOD... :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

:ninja::ninja:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Shoddy!:wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

whats up naughty shoddy


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Hello everyone


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

bigshod said:


> Hello everyone


Good bye nukka! 
















































Jk! where the hell you been sucka, I passed your house twice saturday! but don't know how to call a muafukka... or answer txt's :twak:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Ttt what up shod.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Shod where u at!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

he's probably painting his truck finally


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

aint going to make it tonite, will b there sunday early


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

B DOG said:


> aint going to make it tonite, will b there sunday early


 :wow:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

just ordered a combination and pepperoni from valley fuel. Dayumn!!!!!!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

:uh: this isn't twitter


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY said:


> :uh: this isn't twitter


 wut up nit twit split:shh:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

bigshod said:


> wut up nit twit split:shh:


wut up shod where ya been painting your truck ? :naughty:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY said:


> :uh: this isn't twitter


that pizza award winning. you gotta try it out.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

ProjectMatt said:


> that pizza award winning. you gotta try it out.


WHERE AT ?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

WHAT UP SHOD... JUST PASSING THRU TO SHOW SOME LOVE HOMIE... HOPE THE TRUCK IS COMING ALONG GREAT...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

*HAPPY FATHERS DAY SHOD...*


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt wut up


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY said:


> WHERE AT ?


its called Valley Fuel in Tipton. call em up and they will have it ready in 30 minutes


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

hey Shod , thanks again for the lift today , i was huffin and puffin , i owe you one


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

TTT SHODDY...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

JUST A QUICK BUMP BACK... HAVE A GREAT WEEK SHOD...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanx for the bump CDC


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Sup Shod! :drama:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

DETONATER said:


> Sup Shod! :drama:


 wut it dew mark:fool2:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

bigshod said:


> wut it dew mark:fool2:


Ahhh thank you these nuts have been backed up...:0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Say huh


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

hi snookums! :boink::boink::boink::boink:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

What's up Shod


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

bigshod said:


> Thanx for the bump CDC


HERE'S A TGIF BUMP SHOD... HAVE A GREAT 4TH OF JULY...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

elspock84 said:


> hi snookums! :boink::boink::boink::boink:


 wut up pal:finger:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ProjectMatt said:


> What's up Shod


 sup matt....the mural came out bad homie:thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HERE'S A TGIF BUMP SHOD... HAVE A GREAT 4TH OF JULY...


 thanx same to u:h5: and the CDC crew


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY SHODDY... HERE'S A BUMP TTT FOR YA TOO BUDDY...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

:rofl::rofl:uffin:uffin::buttkick::buttkick:hno:hno::nicoderm::nicoderm::naughty::naughty::inout::inout:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ProjectMatt said:


> :rofl::rofl:uffin:uffin::buttkick::buttkick:hno:hno::nicoderm::nicoderm::naughty::naughty::inout::inout:


 sup matt...u buyin breakfast 2morro:h5:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

tomorrow? I gotta werk!! what about monday foo?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ProjectMatt said:


> tomorrow? I gotta werk!! what about monday foo?


 :|im working tooo


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

I got some huevos and chorizo for ur breakfast :naughty:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

elspock84 said:


> I got some huevos and chorizo for ur breakfast :naughty:


 :inout:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

bigshod said:


> :inout:


:uh::uh::around::barf:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

bigshod said:


> :inout:





ProjectMatt said:


> :uh::uh::around::barf:


:finger::finger::finger::finger::finger: ill just eat by my damn self then!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> :finger::finger::finger::finger::finger: ill just eat by my damn self then!!


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:TTT SHOD... MAN THIS ONE WAS FUNNY...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

elspock84 said:


> :finger::finger::finger::finger::finger: ill just eat by my damn self then!!


 is that the pizza toppings with beans:inout:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY SHOD... DROPPING A BUMP...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY SHOD... DROPPING A BUMP...


 thanx CDC


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

bigshod said:


> is that the pizza toppings with beans:inout:


I think it is


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:machinegun:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Whats new Shod?:guns:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:ninja:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ProjectMatt said:


> Whats new Shod?:guns:


nada


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

pi4short said:


> :scrutinize:


sup loco...come by and help me cut and buff the truck:h5:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

bigshod said:


> sup loco...come by and help me cut and buff the truck:h5:


:shocked: Text me some pics nukka!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

bigshod said:


> sup loco...come by and help me cut and buff the truck:h5:


im ready.. (sandpaper in hand)


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

pi4short said:


> im ready.. (sandpaper in hand)


:wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

send me some pix of the truck Shod!! I cant wait to see that thing buffed out!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> send me some pix of the truck Shod!! I cant wait to see that thing buffed out!


X5!:cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ProjectMatt said:


> send me some pix of the truck Shod!! I cant wait to see that thing buffed out!


im on page 2 on how to buff:ugh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

cutebratt04 said:


> X5!:cheesy:


:inout:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

let me know.. i'll grab my buffer...


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

bigshod said:


> im on page 2 on how to buff:ugh:


HAHA Just read the paragraph on the back of the compound lol


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

or better yet, just wash it with some armor all haha


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

DETONATER said:


> :shocked: Text me some pics nukka!


:dunno::tears:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

DETONATER said:


> :dunno::tears:


 I'm gettin u sum right after cuttin


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

whats crackin Shod!!!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

bigshod said:


> I'm gettin u sum right after cuttin



:drama::biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

*​TTT*


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

*TGIF*:fool2:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND SHOD...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

wut up CDC


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

*SNOOOKUMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

elspock84 said:


> *SNOOOKUMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


:inouth hell naw:shh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

bigshod said:


> :inouth hell naw:shh:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

LMFAO... HEY SHOD HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT WEEKEND BRO... TTT...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> LMFAO... HEY SHOD HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT WEEKEND BRO... TTT...


i did thanx...hope u had a great one also


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

sup Chod


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ProjectMatt said:


> sup Chod


 Wut up matt ... How's that new shop coming out


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

bigshod said:


> Wut up matt ... How's that new shop coming out


its getting there. mostly working in it then working on it. so im probably not going to finish it soon haha


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Whats up Shod? hows ur truck coming? text me a picture!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

TTT SHOD...


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN.....


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

DETONATER said:


> PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN.....


 I sent u pix


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Hello


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

WHAT'S UP SHOD, HOPE ALL IS GOING GOOD FOR YOU BRO... HERE'S A BUMP TTT...


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

4 pages of pure fail...! :uh: :inout:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Whats up Shod!!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: T T T


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Shod must be tangled up in phone cable, cause homie has been MIA...:uh:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

DETONATER said:


> Shod must be tangled up in phone cable, cause homie has been MIA...:uh:


 Dude joined the circus as the bearded lady and left for Oklahoma real talk ...:|


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

regalman85 said:


> Dude joined the circus as the bearded lady and left for Oklahoma real talk ...:|


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

DETONATER said:


> Shod must be tangled up in phone cable, cause homie has been MIA...:uh:


:drama:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: T T T


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

SUP SHODDY... LOL... HOPE YOUR OFF TO A GREAT WEEK...


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

TTT Whats up Shoddy Shod


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Wut up matt


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

What's cracking Shodzilla


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Hola :squint:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

WHAT'S UP SHOD, HOPE YOU ARE DOING FINE BUDDY...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

hello everyone


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Hey shod send me a text my phone erased evrything numbers pics sim card


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:sprint:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah Ish! is your number the same?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: T T T


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

SUP SHODDY, JUST DROPPING A BUMP TTT... WHERE ARE THE PICS OF YOUR TRUCK FOO??? I THOUGHT I WAS BAD, BUT YOU OUT DID ME... LMAO... THAT BLUE U WAS USING IS BEAUTIFUL... OH WELL STAY COOL BRO...


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Shoddy Roddy whats up man! Hows your Truck looking? Hope everything is going good :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

FRIDAY BUMP SHOD... HAVE A SAFE AND FUN ONE...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

What up shod,no painting?


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

bigshod said:


> :sprint:


:rimshot:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt....:shh:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HAVE A HAPPY AND BLESSED 2012 SHODDY...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## CaddyFleetwood (Feb 13, 2009)

i need some tips i got my Caddy bak from the shop and i want to paint the car myself or atleast sand it down myself and but the paint and have a shop paint it can anyone let me know step by step the tools i need to sand down the car to bare metal, and also (im looking for pearl paint mainly white with some blues)or any suggestion my car is white with a blue top blue interior im not planing to change the top,but like i said im looking for a white pearl, and where can i buy the gallons of paint if possible thanks homie, you can pm to thanks again ​


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

TTT... SHODY HOPE YOU DOING GOOD HOMIE...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> TTT... SHODY HOPE YOU DOING GOOD HOMIE...


doin great....bout that time to do sm painting again:shh:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

pi4short said:


> :inout:


Sup foo


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

what up yo... lets see some pix of the truck...


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

pi4short said:


> what up yo... lets see some pix of the truck...


Yeah! What he said!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

waiting......


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

pi4short said:


> waiting......


:drama::h5:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

pi4short said:


> waiting......


roll by the house see in person:naughty:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

you want me to meat you..?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

pi4short said:


> you want me to meat you..?


 shore..... if thats what it takes to get u here:tears:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Just sum messing around gettin my guns back into the season of spraying


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

bigshod said:


>


Shod. back in the game! woop woop... :drama:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

bigshod said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

DETONATER said:


> Shod. back in the game! woop woop... :drama:


:h5:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

elspock84 said:


> :fool2:


:fool2:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

1SEXY80 said:


> :wave:


wuts sup brotha


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Holla at a messican from TEXAS!! :scrutinize:  :nicoderm:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

817.TX. said:


> Holla at a messican from TEXAS!! :scrutinize:  :nicoderm:


Hey dog hit me up we need to wheel and deal homie


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

tried sum leafing today:|


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

i'd rather see a video of you riding this skateboard...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

pi4short said:


> i'd rather see a video of you riding this skateboard...


u take the video and i will:drama:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

bigshod said:


> u take the video and i will naked:drama:


where do i sign up..?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

pi4short said:


> where do i sign up..?


RIGHT HERE!! and bring sum paint too:|


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:scrutinize: i jus seen what u did :finger:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:roflmao::rofl::roflmao:











Look at Shod brushing up on his skills..... Looks good, now we just need the video with you in a cape. I'm cool with the naked but with a cape.... lmao...


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

bigshod said:


> :scrutinize: i jus seen what u did :finger:


:roflmao:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

i guess yesterday was paint whatever you can find day.... i painted my first thing of 2012 yesterday.. a little rusty its been about 8 months since ive been on the trigger...


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

pi4short said:


> i guess yesterday was paint whatever you can find day.... i painted my first thing of 2012 yesterday.. a little rusty its been about 8 months since ive been on the trigger...


NICE! Now just pattern that sucka up and ship it to my house...!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

working on it...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

pi4short said:


> working on it...


Let me practice my kandy leafing on it


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

What do you mean when you say "it"


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

pi4short said:


> What do you mean when you say "it"


:shh: tell u later


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

801Rider said:


>


:wave:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

here you go shod your box is ready


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

pi4short said:


> here you go shod your box is ready


:wow: wheres the #'s go


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

bigshod said:


> :wow: wheres the #'s go


ON THE SIDE...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

pi4short said:


> ON THE SIDE...


pix:|


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

TTT qvo


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Sup matt


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

SNOOOOKUMS! :boink:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Where you been shod long time no hear


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:ninja:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Happy New Year!!! :h5:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Where the pix at shod!! Oh wait thats me


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

bigshod said:


> Where the pix at shod!! Oh wait thats me


snoooooookums!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:facepalm:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Bloooooookums................!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

TTT im back


----------



## ja-keem (Mar 26, 2004)

Where's the pics


----------

